# JerseyGreens 2022 - BlueBank KBG Mono - Front



## JerseyGreens

*2022 Lawn Journal Link*

*2021 Journal Below (pages 1-30)*

Hello fellow Cool Season Lawn Family - hope everyone is doing well and healthy!

Well this Winter in Jersey was pretty brutal. Got above average snowfall and below average temps.

This is my first year coming out from the Fall Reno...I'm quite worried about the shape...or more so color of my lawn right now as I've never had a 100% KBG Lawn...















The beautiful Green(er) sections were guarded from the Winter Sun by my home. My house faces North so parts of my front yard stayed in nearly constant shade over the winter - shaded by the house...those areas have a nice shade of color. The rest of the lawn well - to me looks like crap but I guess its normal for a Fall Reno coming into it's first Spring.

If any of experts notice something truly "off" with some of these pictures - just let me know. I do see some green in all of the areas even the worst areas. Hoping this is just Par for the course!

3/25/2021 Soil Test:


----------



## Jay20nj

My mazama reno looks similar. I do see poa a in mine though so quite upset about that but hoping to suppress with tenacity and pgr. Just glad we got through the washouts last year. I remember seeing the storms coming from you to me and crying as my little seeds washed away.


----------



## bf7

Given the harsh winter and the fact that it's still a baby, I say par for the course. Remember this is probably the worst it will ever look. But what do I know.. I'm just a lowly sophomore too lol

I think you'll be surprised how much the color can improve after the first mow of the spring.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@JerseyGreens It's over. You need to start planning another reno for this lawn... No I'm just kidding. The color will be back before you know it. My lawn looks similar now. If you by any chance had a cold snap without snow cover this winter it can really kill the color of the grass. It will green up soon. Get your spoon feeding pants on for the spring and watch if thicken.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Jay20nj - last year was wild with those washouts. I still have screenshots of some of the radar maps...purple/pinks right over my house about 3 storms but we made it!

@bf7 my fellow sophomore buddy. We will do this again together. PGR? What's that and how do we add that tool to our toolkit. It should be a fun growing season. Plus we have the liberty of mentoring the 2021 class or Reno-ers this time! I hope they make a group like we did.

@SNOWBOB11 - I love it!! I was by far the most paranoid Reno-er last year. The amount of sarcasm thrown my way...especially by @g-man was what kept me going!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Trying to slowly green up...


----------



## JerseyGreens

As our mates across the pond like to call it - I went ahead and raked my sward today. 🤭

First time using the Allett Scarifier. I like it.







Excuse the crooked stripes. With a newborn I'm going to have to figure out how to make quicker work of my lawn care needs!

Before/After


----------



## gregonfire

Looking good man, it'll be back before you know it. I spoon-fed fert in my first spring after the reno. Helped a lot with green up and encouraging spread. I think I did .25 n/m every week or two.


----------



## JerseyGreens

gregonfire said:


> Looking good man, it'll be back before you know it. I spoon-fed fert in my first spring after the reno. Helped a lot with green up and encouraging spread. I think I did .25 n/m every week or two.


Thank you! I'm going to target 0.25 n/m just waiting for things to start growing just a bit first. I'll be throwing fert probably this time next week.

Time to learn about PGR in a hurry. With that much N I'll be out there every other day mowing!


----------



## bf7

Wow, can't believe all that crap came out of a brand new lawn. That is a slick tool. Gives the yard a nice facelift.

We are right on the verge of optimal pre-em timing.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Wow, can't believe all that crap came out of a brand new lawn. That is a slick tool. Gives the yard a nice facelift.
> 
> We are right on the verge of optimal pre-em timing.


I sifted my hands through it - mostly dead leaf blades, leaves, small sticks, nuts...I'm sure it took out some healthy blades but the beauty is that it doesn't un-root a living plant.

Gives the crown a reason to push growth since it just got raked. The Brits use this thing before every cut which is bit much but I can see why it's heavily relied upon in the UK. Great tool.

Pre-M down this Friday AM before T-storms.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Glad I skipped out on Pre-M yesterday - looks like we are about to get pummeled with rain today.

Issue with Friday is that Wind Gusts are going to be 50mph+....my window is quickly closing on getting the pre-m down!


----------



## bf7

I was struggling with these same issues. I decided to throw'r down. I feel like the timing is never going to be perfect. That being said, if you have multiple inches of water coming in a short period, it can wait.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> I was struggling with these same issues. I decided to throw'r down. I feel like the timing is never going to be perfect. That being said, if you have multiple inches of water coming in a short period, it can wait.


Right on. I'm glad I didn't because we got 1.4inches of rain. Don't think I'd be happy with that coverage since I'm only putting 0.5lbs/A.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Double checked my Front/Hell Strip measurements. Looking good as I based all of my Reno Measurements on 6,300 sq feet. Pretty close


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied 0.5lb/A rate of Prodiamine. Rain to follow tomorrow.

I think we we are ready for some N soon.


----------



## billw

Loved following your reno last year, my lawn is entering its sophomore year as well!

I'll be throwing down Prodiamine later today, Union County, NJ!


----------



## JerseyGreens

billw said:


> Loved following your reno last year, my lawn is entering its sophomore year as well!
> 
> I'll be throwing down Prodiamine later today, Union County, NJ!


Good to hear from you - hope all is well!!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Had to scratch my itch...let the Prodiamine dry in and applied 0.25 lbs N/K XGRN: 8-1-8.

Have a nice rain coming tomorrow. Figured I take advantage of it.


----------



## bf7

Oh snap! Are you the first guy in the sophomore class to drop spring N?


----------



## OnTheLawn

Yo brother! Good to be back in action here in NJ. I'm experiencing the same slow creep with my KBG plot post-reno, but I guess it's to be expected. I tried to get my pre-em app in yesterday but didn't have time. Hoping to do it Monday.

I also ran a dethatch rake through it and pulled up a surprising amount of crap... thankfully I only had to do about 1000 sq ft compared to your 6k! Looking forward to following along here.


----------



## JerseyGreens

OnTheLawn said:


> Yo brother! Good to be back in action here in NJ. I'm experiencing the same slow creep with my KBG plot post-reno, but I guess it's to be expected. I tried to get my pre-em app in yesterday but didn't have time. Hoping to do it Monday.
> 
> I also ran a dethatch rake through it and pulled up a surprising amount of crap... thankfully I only had to do about 1000 sq ft compared to your 6k! Looking forward to following along here.


Hey man - hope you are well!!

I was starting to get worried about not hearing from you and @synergy0852 from our group last year.

Good to see you back working on your Sophomore year journal.

In regards to the clean up I luckily used my Allett Turf rake to clean up the yard. Crazy how much crap came out from a meek, thin KBG lawn! Haha.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Oh snap! Are you the first guy in the sophomore class to drop spring N?


Didn't even cross my mind but I think you may be right. Bunch of us were just waiting and watching.

No good rain for awhile after tomorrow and I don't feel like turning my irrigation on yet. That's what led me to throw it down today.

Now to sit back and watch the green up happen even quicker (I hope).

Plus it's XGRN so it's a good amount of slow release too - it won't punch it all ASAP like pure AMS or Urea would.


----------



## Togo

@JerseyGreens I'm in a similar boat as you and not too far away, how much rain did you guys receive over there? We're getting it right now and it's way more than I anticipated. You at all worried about it washing out?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Togo said:


> @JerseyGreens I'm in a similar boat as you and not too far away, how much rain did you guys receive over there? We're getting it right now and it's way more than I anticipated. You at all worried about it washing out?


Got pretty lucky. 0.57 inches so far but it's supposed to come again later.


----------



## Togo

JerseyGreens said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens I'm in a similar boat as you and not too far away, how much rain did you guys receive over there? We're getting it right now and it's way more than I anticipated. You at all worried about it washing out?
> 
> 
> 
> Got pretty lucky. 0.57 inches so far but it's supposed to come again later.
Click to expand...

I'm seeing reports of .75-1.3" right now. Yesterday it was saying .36-.5"


----------



## JerseyGreens

Togo said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens I'm in a similar boat as you and not too far away, how much rain did you guys receive over there? We're getting it right now and it's way more than I anticipated. You at all worried about it washing out?
> 
> 
> 
> Got pretty lucky. 0.57 inches so far but it's supposed to come again later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeing reports of .75-1.3" right now. Yesterday it was saying .36-.5"
Click to expand...

what kind of rate did you put down on the Pre-M? I think you should be fine. Prodiamine fairs pretty well against washout.


----------



## Togo

JerseyGreens said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got pretty lucky. 0.57 inches so far but it's supposed to come again later.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing reports of .75-1.3" right now. Yesterday it was saying .36-.5"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what kind of rate did you put down on the Pre-M? I think you should be fine. Prodiamine fairs pretty well against washout.
Click to expand...

.70lb/acre rate so about 3-4months. The rain started off slow so I'm hoping that washed the spray in and it was already in the soil by the time anything heavy arrived.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Will need a cut soon.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Maybe I won't be spraying much Feature this year....Iron is off the charts...everything else is inching to Optimum. Mixing in XGRN 8-1-8 (I know, I know it has some FE) with my Spring N spoon-feeding should be all I need this year.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

I'm glad to see you up and at 'em. I haven't greened up as uniformly but the color in some spots is looking amazing and gives a lot of motivation for the coming season.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Backlapped for the first time. Not hard at all.

I lightly pressure washed my reel after and some paint chipped off...I'm not surprised though.

Edge is sharp. Almost time for the first cut.


----------



## Slingblade_847

JerseyGreens said:


> Maybe I won't be spraying much Feature this year....Iron is off the charts...everything else is inching to Optimum. Mixing in XGRN 8-1-8 (I know, I know it has some FE) with my Spring N spoon-feeding should be all I need this year.


Man, I'd murder for this soil analysis. You've got all the things hardest to correct at primo levels. Not sure if you've worked hard to achieve this, have gotten lucky, or a bit of both. Either way, great outlook and can't wait for the first mow photos.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Slingblade_847 - Thank you!

The topsoil that came in during my reno was pretty good. I also think that decaying, old, lawn/thatch layer I left below is helping maintain an active/alive soilb2-4 inches down.


----------



## JerseyGreens

First cut and it felt so good.

*Before:*



*After:*





Close-up on "yellowest areas"



"worst" overhead shot of areas that look concern from far away:



The areas that had the greatest overcrowding from washout last year are showing the yellow/dull colors on the lawn. I'm attributing that to many plants competing for limited nutrients. I believe the strongest will survive there and that color should catch-up. Interested what the regulars think about those areas. I shouldn't have fungus pressure right now. @g-man

Lots of green in the overhead shot - don't think any worries there either.

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## bf7

See? The first cut completely transforms everything! Looking excellent.

Wouldn't fret too much about the overcrowded areas. Most of those that I had from the fall blended together with the rest of the grass. I still have some but they are getting better.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

This is looking great. I am not experiencing that type of green up yet.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Even if there's some yellow on the close up it looks so healthy overall. It looks even better after the mow. How are you dealing with the poas? I don't see any seedheads at all.


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Even if there's some yellow on the close up it looks so healthy overall. It looks even better after the mow. How are you dealing with the poas? I don't see any seedheads at all.


Have some broadleaf weeds and poa but not too bad unless I'm not good at picking them out.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Put down 0.2lbs N per K via AMS. Watering in.


----------



## briansemerick

very nice. I have Mazama and Midnight monstands in my front and a mix of the two in my back. The Mazama is in the part of my front that only gets morning and evening sun. Just ordered and Allett 43B and the scarifier, coming in June


----------



## Alex1389

JerseyGreens said:


> First cut and it felt so good.
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up on "yellowest areas"
> 
> 
> 
> "worst" overhead shot of areas that look concern from far away:
> 
> 
> 
> The areas that had the greatest overcrowding from washout last year are showing the yellow/dull colors on the lawn. I'm attributing that to many plants competing for limited nutrients. I believe the strongest will survive there and that color should catch-up. Interested what the regulars think about those areas. I shouldn't have fungus pressure right now. @g-man
> 
> Lots of green in the overhead shot - don't think any worries there either.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!


This looks great! I had the same issue with the washout areas you are seeing. In the end, I gave them a light raking plus plenty of N. Nature sorted it all out.


----------



## briansemerick

yeah I think KBG is known for a lot of "melting out". Gotta turf rake it regularly and it'll get the yellow out.


----------



## JerseyGreens

briansemerick said:


> yeah I think KBG is known for a lot of "melting out". Gotta turf rake it regularly and it'll get the yellow out.


Good callout. I plan on running the turf rake at least once a month. The great thing about the cartridges is the ease of use.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Threw down 100 #'s of Mag Turf Pro (Limestone).


----------



## JerseyGreens

Hello Blue!


----------



## bf7

Nice! Talk about a 180...

It's begging for some fresh stripes!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Nice green up, show us some fresh stripes! The weather is starting to get a lot better here in our area now. It's gonna keep us busy in the next few weeks.


----------



## SumBeach35

Looking good. Cant wait to see the progress you make this spring


----------



## fairwaysupreme

@JerseyGreens How are you buddy? Got any more pics for us?


----------



## psider25

@JerseyGreens how's it going? How did your heavy seeded spots from the washouts turn out? Mine ended up very crowded and those spots are now petty yellow compared to other parts of lawn. Wondering if there's anything to be done. 
Your 4.14 pic looks awesome!


----------



## JerseyGreens

psider25 said:


> @JerseyGreens how's it going? How did your heavy seeded spots from the washouts turn out? Mine ended up very crowded and those spots are now petty yellow compared to other parts of lawn. Wondering if there's anything to be done.
> Your 4.14 pic looks awesome!


Going well thanks - good to hear from you!

The heavy overcrowded areas have yellowing issues as it has mature plants mixed with young ones that never had a chance. It's working that process out in a few areas. The mature ones should win out over time getting rid of that yellow.


----------



## briansemerick

for those areas, I would power rake. Any wimpy grass will be pulled out.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Getting better. 3/4 inch. Sharp cut.



Tried the criss cross but no luck. I need to burn in the longer/wider ones first.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Looking good buddy! You should have continued the criss cross. You think all areas are actively growing and greening up now? I still have some slow and thin areas. It looks like it's still sleeping.


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Looking good buddy! You should have continued the criss cross. You think all areas are actively growing and greening up now? I still have some slow and thin areas. It looks like it's still sleeping.


I should have kept going but said I'll do it in 2-3 days. All areas are actively growing. Some are slower but still growing now for sure.


----------



## SumBeach35

Looks good, will only keep getting better!


----------



## bf7

Definitely getting greener. Still early. How much N have you given the little guys so far?


----------



## SumBeach35

bf7 said:


> Definitely getting greener. Still early. How much N have you given the little guys so far?


If put down 0.3 lbs N to date, all foliar from AMS or Peters 20-20-20.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Definitely getting greener. Still early. How much N have you given the little guys so far?


0.45 lbs N per K to date. Need to throw some down tomorrow or early next week.


----------



## bf7

Those sound like good amounts. I feel like I was too trigger happy earlier - 0.75 lbs and scheduled for another 0.25 lbs tomorrow but we had a bunch of nights below freezing last week. My new trees that I planted took a beating too.

Once you start ramping up those N doses, this thing will take off.


----------



## SumBeach35

Going to see how it reacts to the warming temps with what is down before i add more. XGRN 8-1-8 will likely be my first granular app.


----------



## gm560

I think its time to start feeding that lawn.


----------



## JerseyGreens

gm560 said:


> I think its time to start feeding that lawn.


It's being fed. Getting there.


----------



## gm560

JerseyGreens said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its time to start feeding that lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> It's being fed. Getting there.
Click to expand...

I am excited to see it!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Fed 0.25 lbs N per K via CX GRN 8-1-8.

To date: 0.75lbs N. I'll pick up the pace with weekly N all of May.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Morning shot.


----------



## OnTheLawn

Those dang tree droppings... our neighborhood is engulfed right now, but hey, organic matter!!

Looking very good. Love the 8-1-8 and wish I could get some more.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Cut at 3/4 inch yesterday...not in my wildest dreams could I have imagined this...have some areas slower than others and a few "problem" areas but it's getting there...plus I haven't been able to baby it since I got a new job and newborn.



I know...I know...I have to mulch the beds!


----------



## dleonard11122

Damn that looks good. You were the Reno who had to deal with someone driving through the dirt and getting stuck and causing all kinds of ruts and whatnot, right? I can barely believe this is that same lawn.


----------



## Airbender

JerseyGreens said:


> Cut at 3/4 inch yesterday...not in my wildest dreams could I have imagined this...have some areas slower than others and a few "problem" areas but it's getting there...plus I haven't been able to baby it since I got a new job and newborn.


Congrats on the fatherhood trifecta - new born, new job, and a great lawn to tend. 
The stipes and the color look really good.


----------



## JerseyGreens

dleonard11122 said:


> Damn that looks good. You were the Reno who had to deal with someone driving through the dirt and getting stuck and causing all kinds of ruts and whatnot, right? I can barely believe this is that same lawn.


Thanks! Yup...I'm that "guy" Maybe I should rename my self here to DonutFallow. :lol:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Airbender said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut at 3/4 inch yesterday...not in my wildest dreams could I have imagined this...have some areas slower than others and a few "problem" areas but it's getting there...plus I haven't been able to baby it since I got a new job and newborn.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the fatherhood trifecta - new born, new job, and a great lawn to tend.
> The stipes and the color look really good.
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm definitely stressed out but everything pauses when I put the tunes on and mow...albeit I'm definitely breaking the 1/3 rule and not mowing diligently - it's still fun!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Wow! That looks so awesome after all the troubles we went through the reno. It's definitely worth it!


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Wow! That looks so awesome after all the troubles we went through the reno. It's definitely worth it!


Definitely worth it brotha!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied today:
3oz per K - RGS
3oz per K - AIR8
3oz per K - Humic12
3oz per K - MicroGreene


----------



## bf7

Been waiting for an update here - you obviously have some good excuses. Congrats on the new job!

Everything looks great - color continuing to progress and washout spots filling in. Your yard looks so flat. Driving that asphalt roller around was truly genius! You might not have to do any levelling or sand capping later.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Been waiting for an update here - you obviously have some good excuses. Congrats on the new job!
> 
> Everything looks great - color continuing to progress and washout spots filling in. Your yard looks so flat. Driving that asphalt roller around was truly genius! You might not have to do any levelling or sand capping later.


Thanks man! Asphalt roller helped a lot. For folks going into a Reno knowing they will reel mow - I'd highly recommend it.

I still have to cap as areas around my 60 foot hickory tree are sinking quicker than the Titanic.


----------



## JerseyGreens

With the good can come the ugly.

From far away I thought I saw a fungus creeping into Reno but it's too early I thought...

Upon closer examination it looks like the mature plants are finally "strangling" the plants that are overcrowding.

Disregard the broadleafs - I'll be hitting those soon with a nice mix.

What do you guys think?


----------



## briansemerick

my KBG is really struggling due to zero rain in the midwest. I assume you might have the same trouble in NJ?


----------



## JerseyGreens

briansemerick said:


> my KBG is really struggling due to zero rain in the midwest. I assume you might have the same trouble in NJ?


Interesting viewpoint. I didn't exactly think what could be killing the immature grass plants but is from lack of rain!

I have irrigation and am following ET for deep watering...I actually hope that's the case and nothing more serious.

I also need to do a new irrigation audit as I changed out a ton of nozzles when watering my grass seed (caused by random issues throughout the Reno).


----------



## Global Threat

I literally just went through your whole 2020 lawn reno and through this one tonight. Took me about 4.5 hrs, and man, didn't I laugh, feel your pain, your joy, almost every emotion. It was like I was watching a roller coaster movie. It had everything. Lol. Most people would have given up, but you pushed through. Amazing job. :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Global Threat said:


> I literally just went through your whole 2020 lawn reno and through this one tonight. Took me about 4.5 hrs, and man, didn't I laugh, feel your pain, your joy, almost every emotion. It was like I was watching a roller coaster movie. It had everything. Lol. Most people would have given up, but you pushed through. Amazing job. :thumbup:


Thank you for reading through it. I had a ton of support here from a knowledge standpoint and emotional! Without the help here I would have given up for sure!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Threw down 0.35Lbs N per K via granular AMS / watered in before the hot days ahead of us this week.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

Looking good! I'm only spraying AMS and some K4L extreme blend which to be honest, I have serious doubts that the K4L product has much impact, at least at 10g/K. Do you see a significant impact from the RGS and Humic12.

These warm days this week should bring some interesting results and really bump the soil temperatures up a bit. Are you targeting a follow-up app of prodiamine soon or are you going to wait until fall?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Lust4Lawn said:


> Looking good! I'm only spraying AMS and some K4L extreme blend which to be honest, I have serious doubts that the K4L product has much impact, at least at 10g/K. Do you see a significant impact from the RGS and Humic12.
> 
> These warm days this week should bring some interesting results and really bump the soil temperatures up a bit. Are you targeting a follow-up app of prodiamine soon or are you going to wait until fall?


I used it once or twice last year. I actually saw a benefit from it - areas where water had been pooling up were quicker to dry out (meaning the water was moving more freely into the deeper soil).

Yessir on the Prodiamine - I am going to two low rate split apps. Don't have my lawn calendar in front of me but I did a 3 month rate. The second app should be coming up very soon.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Double cut. It's finally starting to grow out of my earlier issues. That 0.35lbs N AMS definitely helped from Monday. Only other thing I did was sprinkler adjustments.

Follow the pictures clockwise.



I know I'm being tough on it with the overhead shots. From the street level this is looking pretty good.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied Foliar:
0.20 Lbs N per K - Urea
0.77 oz per K - Azoxy (28 day interval amount)
1 oz per K - Propi (14 day interval amount)
6.5 G water

Washed in with 0.2 in of water 2 hours after applying (temps are mid 70s). Trying to get that Azoxy down into the root profile. I know Propi should be watered in immediately after spraying but figured 2 hours is fine.

Do any of you guys weigh/mix/strain your liquid Urea the night before spraying?

Found that to be the most time consuming - although it was peaceful at 6AM, not sure if my neighbors appreciated the noise from the paint drill attachment that early. :lol:


----------



## OnTheLawn

Hahaha I love using the paint mixer! I've gotten some looks from people walking by...

What kind of urea are you using?


----------



## JerseyGreens

OnTheLawn said:


> Hahaha I love using the paint mixer! I've gotten some looks from people walking by...
> 
> What kind of urea are you using?


Anderson's 46-0-0.

It didn't take long and it was definitely relaxing but just trying to find moments where I can save time!


----------



## OnTheLawn

Ahh gotcha. Check out your local Site Ones and see if they have sprayable. I mean obviously you'll want to use what you've got and go through that, but I picked up the Lesco spray grade urea (you can spread or spray) and it dissolves in a snap in cold water. Quick agitation and it's good to go. It's a bit more expensive as well, but worth it in my mind as a time saver.


----------



## JerseyGreens

OnTheLawn said:


> Ahh gotcha. Check out your local Site Ones and see if they have sprayable. I mean obviously you'll want to use what you've got and go through that, but I picked up the Lesco spray grade urea (you can spread or spray) and it dissolves in a snap in cold water. Quick agitation and it's good to go. It's a bit more expensive as well, but worth it in my mind as a time saver.


Yup that's a good choice as well. I feel like I've been using the same bag of Urea for years :lol:

Will get spray grade next time for sure.


----------



## bf7

Woah looking dark AF sir! And in the midst of a heat wave! Your grass must like it.

That's interesting we both put down azoxy and the same amount of urea today. Although I did low rate on azoxy.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Woah looking dark AF sir! And in the midst of a heat wave! Your grass must like it.
> 
> That's interesting we both put down azoxy and the same amount of urea today. Although I did low rate on azoxy.


Thanks man! Let's be honest we are all playing catch up to your insane green cultivars!

I've found that to get to 28 days of coverage it takes 0.77oz per K. Again all results will vary but I found this to be true last year...not fun on the budget though!


----------



## briansemerick

what is azoxy?


----------



## JerseyGreens

briansemerick said:


> what is azoxy?


Azoxystrobin 2sc - it's a fungicide that checks off lots of boxes to help prevent most diseases that hit my lawn YOY.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah looking dark AF sir! And in the midst of a heat wave! Your grass must like it.
> 
> That's interesting we both put down azoxy and the same amount of urea today. Although I did low rate on azoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! Let's be honest we are all playing catch up to your insane green cultivars!
> 
> I've found that to get to 28 days of coverage it takes 0.77oz per K. Again all results will vary but I found this to be true last year...not fun on the budget though!
Click to expand...

You aren't kidding man. Golf course lawns ain't cheap.


----------



## briansemerick

JerseyGreens said:


> briansemerick said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is azoxy?
> 
> 
> 
> Azoxystrobin 2sc - it's a fungicide that checks off lots of boxes to help prevent most diseases that hit my lawn YOY.
Click to expand...

Dang. $126 for a pint. at 5oz (5K square feet) per app, that's like 3 apps.


----------



## briansemerick

OnTheLawn said:


> Ahh gotcha. Check out your local Site Ones and see if they have sprayable. I mean obviously you'll want to use what you've got and go through that, but I picked up the Lesco spray grade urea (you can spread or spray) and it dissolves in a snap in cold water. Quick agitation and it's good to go. It's a bit more expensive as well, but worth it in my mind as a time saver.


I checked and SiteOne doesn't carry that anymore. I like the idea of sprayable urea - I always feel like prills are a crapshoot and I like to spray directly where I want it so I know it got covered.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@g-man - I had a quick question before I apply my first PGR app. I'm going with the normal suspects in the mix: Urea - will melt this first, then add Feature, and T-Nex last.

I just applied 1oz per K (low dose) of Propi last Saturday. I was thinking of 0.3oz per K T-nex...do you think I should drop that PGR dose a bit given the recent Propi app?


----------



## g-man

I always start my first PGR of the year at 0.15oz rate (half rate) instead of my full rate (0.33oz - 10mL). I think the label explains why you want to do this.

I also dont mix it with DMI (eg. propi). I had over regulation.


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> I always start my first PGR of the year at 0.15oz rate (half rate) instead of my full rate (0.33oz - 10mL). I think the label explains why you want to do this.
> 
> I also dont mix it with DMI (eg. propi). I had over regulation.


Thanks @g-man! I'll go with 0.15oz and circle back on my journal to see if I hit overregulation.

I'm hoping the overregulation is limited as there will be a delta of 7 days from the Propi app and the T-nex app. Also the low rate dose of the Propi.

I'll let everyone know as I'm sure the PGR and Fungicide lines are starting to get blurry for folks (scheduling and dosage wise).


----------



## JerseyGreens

Never realized that Goggle got a final shot of the Fall Reno (taken in late Nov 2020) that proved all of the hard work/blood/sweat/and tears paid off.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

JerseyGreens said:


> Never realized that Goggle got a final shot of the Fall Reno (taken in late Nov 2020) that proved all of the hard work/blood/sweat/and tears paid off.


How come google updates your street. Mine was still from 2016. That's a nice shot by the way!


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized that Goggle got a final shot of the Fall Reno (taken in late Nov 2020) that proved all of the hard work/blood/sweat/and tears paid off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come google updates your street. Mine was still from 2016. That's a nice shot by the way!
Click to expand...

I asked Google to update the Satellite View of my home (you can do this on their website) because I leveled/graded the the backyard and needed to take accurate square foot measurements for my lawn obsession. I figured it would make a Google Engineer chuckle.

Low and behold about 6 months later my sat-image was updated along with the street view. The rest of my street to the eastern side didn't get updated.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

JerseyGreens said:


> OnTheLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh gotcha. Check out your local Site Ones and see if they have sprayable. I mean obviously you'll want to use what you've got and go through that, but I picked up the Lesco spray grade urea (you can spread or spray) and it dissolves in a snap in cold water. Quick agitation and it's good to go. It's a bit more expensive as well, but worth it in my mind as a time saver.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that's a good choice as well. I feel like I've been using the same bag of Urea for years :lol:
> 
> Will get spray grade next time for sure.
Click to expand...

Another option for urea would be to spray DEF. @g-man provided a concentration ratio in this link:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=374787#p374787

Basically 10oz of DEF = 0.1 lbs of N via urea
I can buy DEF by the gallon at a local truck stop for ~3.20 or get 2.5 gallons at Walmart for $7-8 in a dispensing container with a pour spout which I find more attractive.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Tech-DEF-Diesel-Exhaust-Fluid-2-5-Gallon/44457724


----------



## JerseyGreens

When the Plug hits just right...:lol:



I need to re-evaluate my ET calculations. They were based on 4 inch root depth but they look way deeper now.


----------



## bf7

ET calcs?? I need to up my irrigation game. I'm considering breaking the bank on a soil surfactant - my sprinklers aren't cutting it. It is possible because the wife doesn't look at the credit card statements.

I must admit that is a nice plug.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> ET calcs?? I need to up my irrigation game. I'm considering breaking the bank on a soil surfactant - my sprinklers aren't cutting it. It is possible because the wife doesn't look at the credit card statements.
> 
> I must admit that is a nice plug.


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19653

Just be warned that thread is about to blow your mind!


----------



## bf7

Good / informative read. My head is spinning now. Lawn care is supposed to be an escape from brain work!

This is my neanderthal opinion. If I could get 1-2 inches per week + a wetting agent down throughout the dog days of summer, I would be ecstatic given my yard size and irrigation situation. Man I envy you in ground boys.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Switched up the spoon-feeding and put down 0.35lbs N per K via CX GRN. 8-1-8.

Have some steady rains coming in this weekend and I hope it gets worked deep into the soil profile.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

JerseyGreens said:


> Switched up the spoon-feeding and put down 0.35lbs N per K via CX GRN. 8-1-8.
> 
> Have some steady rains coming in this weekend and I hope it gets worked deep into the soil profile.


I miss Carbon X.


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Switched up the spoon-feeding and put down 0.35lbs N per K via CX GRN. 8-1-8.
> 
> Have some steady rains coming in this weekend and I hope it gets worked deep into the soil profile.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Carbon X.
Click to expand...

Levitt's had some in stock when I called them a few months ago - probably not there any more but worth a shot.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

JerseyGreens said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Switched up the spoon-feeding and put down 0.35lbs N per K via CX GRN. 8-1-8.
> 
> Have some steady rains coming in this weekend and I hope it gets worked deep into the soil profile.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Carbon X.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Levitt's had some in stock when I called them a few months ago - probably not there any more but worth a shot.
Click to expand...

I'll call them. Thanks!


----------



## JerseyGreens

With the crazy heat and drought behind us I dropped the cut to 1in and will step down to 3/4inch from here.





Tough getting good shots of this because the yard ended up so flat. Might have to get more from inside the house. Or...buy a drone!

On tap this week: PGR, N, FEature, Molasses+Humic (D-thatch), and Phosphites.


----------



## Vtx531

Dayum


----------



## bf7

Now that is some sexy bluegrass. Did you hit 3 months since the initial prodiamine already?


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Now that is some sexy bluegrass. Did you hit 3 months since the initial prodiamine already?


Thanks man! That blue is starting to deepen and I love it.

You just made me double check my math....not close to 90 days yet!


----------



## synergy0852

Looks great! I think you should get a drone.... :nod:


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is some sexy bluegrass. Did you hit 3 months since the initial prodiamine already?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! That blue is starting to deepen and I love it.
> 
> You just made me double check my math....not close to 90 days yet!
Click to expand...

I love the blue. I've found that most times it's hard to capture on camera, but you definitely got it there!


----------



## JerseyGreens

@synergy0852 - I'll have to think about getting one or at least keeping an eye on any deals. Probably missed some for MDW.

@Vtx531 - Thank you, I'll take the Dayum as a compliment and/or in response to all of the things I plan on getting down this week.

@bf7 - I probably caught the evening light just right after the late mow. Looks nothing like this during most of the day. :lol:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
7 oz per K, D-thatch (basically sugar, yeast/beneficial bacteria and humic acid)
3 oz per K, TG ProPhite (for overall plant health against disease and stress)


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
0.15 oz per K - PGR (T-Nex)
0.25 oz per K - Citric Acid
2 oz per K - FEature
0.15 N per K - Urea
1G per K carrier

I got that traditional kool-aid looking color from the mix which leads me to believe I mixed everything in the correct order. Weather is showing rain in the early AM - hoping that washes it down.

First time ever using PGR - thank you, @g-man for the recipe.

The Greenkeeper site isn't showing my app yet, even though I hit the "finalize app" link. Will it show up tomorrow?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

JerseyGreens said:


> The Greenkeeper site isn't showing my app yet, even though I hit the "finalize app" link. Will it show up tomorrow?


Should show up right away. It's a bit tricky to navigate if it's the first time using it. Are you sure you chose the PGR as the product applied?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@SNOWBOB11 - Ah thank you!

I glazed right over that part as it said "Mix in Products" - figured it meant other stuff.



My GDD is sitting at 267 - hope that sounds right!

Will this update as it collects weather information?:


----------



## bf7

The GDD and projected next app date should update frequently. I found it to be a true PITA to set everything up. But after that all you need to do is refresh the page.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> The GDD and projected next app date should update frequently. I found it to be a true PITA to set everything up. But after that all you need to do is refresh the page.


I'll hit refresh on it tomorrow and see if it updated. It looks like I got everything noted correctly. Let's see.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

267 GDD for .15 oz/k t-nex is correct. The application date will also change to lifespan and give you a estimated time for your next app. It usually shows the next app as too far away and the time gradually becomes less so check back.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

JerseyGreens said:


> Applied:
> 0.15 oz per K - PGR (T-Nex)
> 0.25 oz per K - Citric Acid
> 2 oz per K - FEature
> 0.15 N per K - Urea
> 1G per K carrier
> 
> I got that traditional kool-aid looking color from the mix which leads me to believe I mixed everything in the correct order. Weather is showing rain in the early AM - hoping that washes it down.
> 
> First time ever using PGR - thank you, @g-man for the recipe.
> 
> The Greenkeeper site isn't showing my app yet, even though I hit the "finalize app" link. Will it show up tomorrow?


PGR for me is the secret juice, it makes the lawn greener, thicker and stronger. I'm sure you'll love it. We almost have the same ingredients except for the Urea, I used AMS instead and I don't use citric acid. What is it for?


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied:
> 0.15 oz per K - PGR (T-Nex)
> 0.25 oz per K - Citric Acid
> 2 oz per K - FEature
> 0.15 N per K - Urea
> 1G per K carrier
> 
> I got that traditional kool-aid looking color from the mix which leads me to believe I mixed everything in the correct order. Weather is showing rain in the early AM - hoping that washes it down.
> 
> First time ever using PGR - thank you, @g-man for the recipe.
> 
> The Greenkeeper site isn't showing my app yet, even though I hit the "finalize app" link. Will it show up tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> PGR for me is the secret juice, it makes the lawn greener, thicker and stronger. I'm sure you'll love it. We almost have the same ingredients except for the Urea, I used AMS instead and I don't use citric acid. What is it for?
Click to expand...

Man I just woke up early to throw the trash out and the lawn looks insanely greener. Only been about 10 hours!

Citric acid before the Iron to help it from precipitating out. AMS before the Iron will achieve a similar outcome. Since I used Urea and have hard water I needed the CA.


----------



## JerseyGreens

SNOWBOB11 said:


> 267 GDD for .15 oz/k t-nex is correct. The application date will also change to lifespan and give you a estimated time for your next app. It usually shows the next app as too far away and the time gradually becomes less so check back.


Thanks again sir!

It finally updated this morning - I'll keep an eye on it and at a minimum mark 6/14 as my second app date.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Extremely pleased with the PGR/Secret Sauce application made 36 hours ago. I'm hooked.



Can't wait to get out there and lay some fresh stripes on this over the weekend.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Looks so dense like carpet!


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Looks so dense like carpet!


Thanks man! It feels amazing to walk on barefoot. A few of my neighbors did that and were like wait, what kind of grass is this? :lol:


----------



## OnTheLawn

Looking great, sir! That cocktail seems to be hitting the spot.


----------



## Pete1313

JerseyGreens said:


> Extremely pleased with the PGR/Secret Sauce application made 36 hours ago. I'm hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get out there and lay some fresh stripes on this over the weekend.


Beautiful!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Pete1313 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely pleased with the PGR/Secret Sauce application made 36 hours ago. I'm hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get out there and lay some fresh stripes on this over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
Click to expand...

Thanks Pete! Just trying to make my mentors like yourself proud!


----------



## Pete1313

keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## JerseyGreens

OnTheLawn said:


> Looking great, sir! That cocktail seems to be hitting the spot.


Thanks man! For sure hitting the spot. I chalk it up to that and some organics I've been putting down.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Mowed at 1 inch...hadn't mowed in a while - definitely chopped off more than 1/3 in multiple areas. Lets see how the lawn looks after the heat wave is over...hopefully they push roots even deeper.

No filter - house faces North, the sun is right above the lawn...striping this was not easy at all! Plus it's 92F out!









This should look even better this evening but couldn't pass up on posting these.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

That's stunning!


----------



## OnTheLawn

Dude, this weather is nuts!

Lawn looks amazing though and those stripes are gonna POP before sunset. Make sure to get out and get some more pics


----------



## dleonard11122

That looks great. It sure got hot quick! I'm running my irrigation now during the heat of the day to try and cool the blades down and limit the stress this week.


----------



## bf7

Love that overhead shot. Nice checkerboard action.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks guys!
@shadowlawnjutsu - half of your lawn is BlueBank - I think we made the right choice!

@OnTheLawn - weather is definitely wild right now. We went out to dinner so I'll have to wait for either early AM shots now or tomorrow. They still won't look this fresh just darker.

@dleonard11122 - I just ran a full cycle on mine. Checked my doorbell camera and said screw it...let's irrigate.

@bf7 - purely accidental. I've been burning in stripes N-to-S so the ones from today made a little checkerboard action.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@OnTheLawn - here you go. I guess my reno has officially passed the, "take pictures only in the AM, or sunset" phase. :lol:

Burning stripes (literally since it's 95F)


----------



## gravely G20 pro

Awesome stripes!!!


----------



## bf7

Stripes are popping! Mid-day pics are the best for stripes when the sun is behind you.


----------



## ericgautier

Looks amazing!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @ericgautier and @gravely G20 pro!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
2oz per K Propi
1G per K carrier
Wanted to include 0.15 lbs N via AMS for the soil but it's already 80F outside.

Watered in as fast as possible but I did have to hit pause as two showers were happening at once inside...not happy about that but lets see what happens given the high temps.


----------



## Alex1389

Haven't really checked in on the forum much since selling my house but checked out your journal today. Everything is looking amazing! Nice work!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Alex1389 said:


> Haven't really checked in on the forum much since selling my house but checked out your journal today. Everything is looking amazing! Nice work!


Thanks man - my offer is still on the table. you are absolutely more than welcome to take the Allett out and reel mow this whenever you want.

If you get the itch and miss your JD!


----------



## Alex1389

JerseyGreens said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't really checked in on the forum much since selling my house but checked out your journal today. Everything is looking amazing! Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man - my offer is still on the table. you are absolutely more than welcome to take the Allett out and reel mow this whenever you want.
> 
> If you get the itch and miss your JD!
Click to expand...

Ha! Thanks man. I've been taking care of my parents' lawn and even did a renovation on half of their lawn to take care of Poa T and bentgrass. I'm satisfying my itch for lawn care but, truthfully, I don't miss reel mowing all that much. My body thanks me for no longer reel mowing as well!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Alex1389 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't really checked in on the forum much since selling my house but checked out your journal today. Everything is looking amazing! Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man - my offer is still on the table. you are absolutely more than welcome to take the Allett out and reel mow this whenever you want.
> 
> If you get the itch and miss your JD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! Thanks man. I've been taking care of my parents' lawn and even did a renovation on half of their lawn to take care of Poa T and bentgrass. I'm satisfying my itch for lawn care but, truthfully, I don't miss reel mowing all that much. My body thanks me for no longer reel mowing as well!
Click to expand...

Good stuff man on that reno!

Tell me about it - the results after the fact are great but while cutting back and forth....back again..."oh, that stripe is crooked, back again..." its a bit cumbersome yet rewarding.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Any takers?

Haven't used herbicide on the reno since Tenacity at seed down.

The time has come...these look some gnarly grassy weeds though.


----------



## JerseyGreens

This looks great:



When I open up the turf canopy I'm seeing lots of what I believe to be melting out. Clearly the new shoots are coming in green but I'll have to keep an eye on it.

This is why most folks here say seed at 2-3lbs per K when going full KBG...overcrowding is a hassle to correct after the fact.


----------



## OnTheLawn

Sure it's melting out and not just old clippings breaking down?


----------



## JerseyGreens

OnTheLawn said:


> Sure it's melting out and not just old clippings breaking down?


Pretty sure of it. I tugged on some blades and pulled out a bunch of different colors.

I'm not complaining as it's fighting it without much issue. Fingers crossed.

Azoxy + Clearys tank mix (a very expensive one albeit) will be my next fungicide application.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Got in a lovely mow - 0.75inches. Single pass. I see stragglers. Will get em next time.

I'm definitely dealing with fungus in my overcrowded areas but it's not spreading.

Most can't see this (except us nuts) but I'm thinking the overall yellowing I see is from lack of N/plants fighting for food (had this in the Fall as well).

I guess my options are to continue ET watering and just stress out the weaklings or just keep pumping this full of nutrients all summer and thin it out like crazy late August...love to hear ideas!


----------



## JerseyGreens




----------



## bf7

I have an overall yellowing going on + lime green splotches here and there, especially in the full sun. I think the lime spots are overcrowded because I'm pretty sure they aren't poa or a different grass type. The crazy weather (freezes followed by prolonged droughts and then mugginess) has to be contributing to overall color loss. This has been a terrible spring for growing grass. I want fall to be here already. I feel like the yard won't look good again til then. Sorry for the depressing rant.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> I have an overall yellowing going on + lime green splotches here and there, especially in the full sun. I think the lime spots are overcrowded because I'm pretty sure they aren't poa or a different grass type. The crazy weather (freezes followed by prolonged droughts and then mugginess) has to be contributing to overall color loss. This has been a terrible spring for growing grass. I want fall to be here already. I feel like the yard won't look good again til then. Sorry for the depressing rant.


I think it's all due to overcrowding. The best part of my lawn right now was by the far the thinnest, most depressing looking in the Fall.

Temps are kind of low the next two days - I might use the Scarifier and collect some of that nasty yellow stuff in the canopy.


----------



## OnTheLawn

In that last pictures it's almost certainly a fungus. We're headed for more mild temps the next five days, so how would be a good time to hit it with the scarifier. Anything that hasn't established itself and has a shallow root base will be torn out, but that's fine since you're a bit overcrowded. I'm having the same issue with the corners where the washout ran seed to although I haven't been hit with fungus. Is the yellowing in concentrated areas, or global?


----------



## JerseyGreens

OnTheLawn said:


> In that last pictures it's almost certainly a fungus. We're headed for more mild temps the next five days, so how would be a good time to hit it with the scarifier. Anything that hasn't established itself and has a shallow root base will be torn out, but that's fine since you're a bit overcrowded. I'm having the same issue with the corners where the washout ran seed to although I haven't been hit with fungus. Is the yellowing in concentrated areas, or global?


All over. Propi is helping to halt it.

I collected four grass bins on today's cut. No disease present on any of that leaf tissue. Which means the mature plants are hanging strong.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> OnTheLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that last pictures it's almost certainly a fungus. We're headed for more mild temps the next five days, so how would be a good time to hit it with the scarifier. Anything that hasn't established itself and has a shallow root base will be torn out, but that's fine since you're a bit overcrowded. I'm having the same issue with the corners where the washout ran seed to although I haven't been hit with fungus. Is the yellowing in concentrated areas, or global?
> 
> 
> 
> All over. Propi is helping to halt it.
> 
> I collected four grass bins on today's cut. No disease present on any of that leaf tissue. Which means the mature plants are hanging strong.
Click to expand...

Yeah I just mowed. Did a few passes with the grass catcher and didn't see anything horrifying. So I mulched the rest of the way. Good sign I guess.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Yup @bf7 - definitely a good sign. The second you start seeing multicolor crap in the grass bins means that forget about preventative a curative app would be necessary.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
T-Nex: 0.33 oz per K / 2.145 oz Total
Citric Acid: 0.25 oz per K / 1.625 oz Total
FEature: 2 oz per K / 13 oz Total
N (via Urea): 0.15 N per K / 2.1 lbs
1G per K water (going to experiment with less carrier on my next Foliar Summer app).

Leaving the awesome sauce on overnight. Rain in the forecast in the early AM, if not, I'll water it in.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Back in business folks - awesome sauce from yesterday evening has kicked up the health and the deep green is back.

I'm curious if that yellowing, or dead leaf tissue (when I open the canopy) is just from the natural life cycle of the KBG plant?

Any thoughts @g-man or to the folks growing KBG?


----------



## g-man

Is it getting worst?


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> Is it getting worst?


Nope. It's only truly noticeable when I open the canopy looking for it. I know KBG makes quite a bit of thatch. Wondering if that's what it could be.


----------



## g-man

Ok, if it is not getting worst then do  this.


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> Ok, if it is not getting worst then do  this.


I love it! My journal would not be official without a therapy comment from none other than @g-man !


----------



## Liquidstone

Your lawn looks amazing. That far out shot is great. I'm ready for some drone shots.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

This is looking great! I'm glad the sauce that you sprayed helped get you headed in the right direction. How often are you mowing now?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks guys!

@Lust4Lawn - I should be mowing every other day but I'm at 2x per week.

I increased my PGR to the big boy levels at 0.33oz per K - really hoping to see some good regulation to avoid chopping off too much.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Got a cut in and still loads of clippings. Hoping my last dose of 0.33oz per K of PGR kicks in soon.

The grass bin finally had signs of the fungus or whatever issue I'm dealing with. Either going to move up the Azoxy app or throw down Clearys solo in a day or so.

Pics to follow.


----------



## JerseyGreens

I need a drone for father's day. Not sure how else I can share this beauty unless it's from far away.

Double wides: east to west with single diaganols.


----------



## JerseyGreens

No Filter (just a callout as we all have crazy phones now!)


----------



## OnTheLawn

I love double singles. One of my favorite patterns. I think I may try those tonight on the fescue…


----------



## JerseyGreens

OnTheLawn said:


> I love double singles. One of my favorite patterns. I think I may try those tonight on the fescue…


Give it a shot. First time I've done diaganols since the Fall. Mower was jumpy...clearly seen by the wavy lines.

Going to need a decent amount of sand this Fall...


----------



## bf7

Holy crap I need to try that pattern! Looks awesome.

I'm going to need a buttload of sand. Every damn hole I filled last summer settled! I'd show you but they never show up on photos.


----------



## g-man

JerseyGreens said:


> No Filter (just a callout as we all have crazy phones now!)


Maybe drink the beers after mowing.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Filter (just a callout as we all have crazy phones now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe drink the beers after mowing.
Click to expand...

Cold g-man cold


----------



## JerseyGreens

SNOWBOB11 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Filter (just a callout as we all have crazy phones now!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe drink the beers after mowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cold g-man cold
Click to expand...

🤣

@g-man has a unique way of complimenting folks.

His sarcasm and big brother mentoring is littered all over both of my journals. I've come to enjoy it!

(Watch, his response will be that he's not kidding, haha)


----------



## g-man

I just finished mowing. I'm drinking a Truly since that's all my wife bought.

Getting straight lines on a drum reel mower is not that easy. The longer the distance, the harder it is.

@wardconnor has a good strategy and i think he had a yt video. Start in the middle of the lawn. Go over that first row a couple of times and make sure it is straight. Then use it for all the other ones. In weekdays with the busy life, sometimes just getting it mow is more important than straight lines.










Lastly, you can take the picture at a slight angle to your lines so it doesn't show the wavy lines.


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> I just finished mowing. I'm drinking a Truly since that's all my wife bought.
> 
> Getting straight lines on a drum reel mower is not that easy. The longer the distance, the harder it is.
> 
> @wardconnor has a good strategy and i think he had a yt video. Start in the middle of the lawn. Go over that first row a couple of times and make sure it is straight. Then use it for all the other ones. In weekdays with the busy life, sometimes just getting it mow is more important than straight lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, you can take the picture at a slight angle to your lines so it doesn't show the wavy lines.


Great advice - I'll have to find that YT video. I started in the middle but I should have gone over the first two or three diaganols a few times and burned them in. The middle one...one to the left and one to the right. Those three burned in would make a roadmap for the others. Genius.

I had a screaming wife telling me our four month old needed a bath and that's when I knew the diaganols are going to be wonky!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Double cut - double wides. Will try the diagonals next mow.



As straight as they can get @g-man

Also went ahead and got these organized in my shed:


----------



## OnTheLawn

Them double wides! Love it. Color looks great as well, bluebank is such a great cultivar.

And I need a freaking shed. My garage is overrun at this point. Two push mowers, a manual reel, an electric Dethatcher, the trimmer and it's attachments, two sprayers, the fertilizer, more fertilizer, the rakes, shovels, lawn roller… it's killing me haha


----------



## JerseyGreens

OnTheLawn said:


> Them double wides! Love it. Color looks great as well, bluebank is such a great cultivar.
> 
> And I need a freaking shed. My garage is overrun at this point. Two push mowers, a manual reel, an electric Dethatcher, the trimmer and it's attachments, two sprayers, the fertilizer, more fertilizer, the rakes, shovels, lawn roller… it's killing me haha


Haha on the shed. I bought mine directly from a builder in Amish country. Don't go through one of the jersey wholesalers. I cut the middleman out which saved money and they let me customize it extensively.

No complaints on BlueBank other than the insanely slow spring green up. I knew that going in though from the NTEP scores. Most lawns around me are checking out but I feel like this cultivar is just getting started.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
0.77 oz per K - Azoxy
3 oz per K - Phosphites
0.11 lbs N per K - AMS (to help the above work into the soil)
1G per K carrier - watered in immediately

I'm starting to notice insect damage around the two large trees. I've always noticed an ant colony around both trees but they didn't mess anything up until now. I'm naturally against blanket spraying an insecticide on my lawn but I need to reassess that position.

Would love some advices on that front.


----------



## Dude

https://www.domyown.com/maxforce-fl...BUaEKNwlJqLDo4wukX1PnvG5pIJebLjEaAlk-EALw_wcB

When I bought my house we had an exterminator treat for an insane amount of ants in the yard and close to the house. They did a perimeter spray with the same active ingredient. It pretty much wiped them all out.

I definitely prefer the bait idea over a blanket spray. Just have to make sure any kids or pets won't go after it.


----------



## OnTheLawn

Bait is better for ants. Knockdown insecticides don't have a lot of lasting effect on the surface and the best stays unharmed. Get some baits and put them near the trees, as well as anywhere you see any mounds. I used Terro and it worked really well. The idea is to have the ants take the bait back to the nest and it helps wipe out the colony much faster.


----------



## gm560

JerseyGreens said:


> Applied:
> 0.77 oz per K - Azoxy
> 3 oz per K - Phosphites
> 0.11 lbs N per K - AMS (to help the above work into the soil)
> 1G per K carrier - watered in immediately
> 
> I'm starting to notice insect damage around the two large trees. I've always noticed an ant colony around both trees but they didn't mess anything up until now. I'm naturally against blanket spraying an insecticide on my lawn but I need to reassess that position.
> 
> Would love some advices on that front.


https://www.domyown.com/maxforce-complete-granular-bait-p-1603.html

Sprinkle that around the area. Colony will be devastated within a few days. No mixing, no spraying, no bait traps for someone/thing unintended to get a hold of.,


----------



## gregonfire

JerseyGreens said:


> Haha on the shed. I bought mine directly from a builder in Amish country. Don't go through one of the jersey wholesalers. I cut the middleman out which saved money and they let me customize it extensively.
> 
> No complaints on BlueBank other than the insanely slow spring green up. I knew that going in though from the NTEP scores. Most lawns around me are checking out but I feel like this cultivar is just getting started.


Give me some more info on this please, you can PM if needed


----------



## JerseyGreens

gregonfire said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha on the shed. I bought mine directly from a builder in Amish country. Don't go through one of the jersey wholesalers. I cut the middleman out which saved money and they let me customize it extensively.
> 
> No complaints on BlueBank other than the insanely slow spring green up. I knew that going in though from the NTEP scores. Most lawns around me are checking out but I feel like this cultivar is just getting started.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me some more info on this please, you can PM if needed
Click to expand...

PM sent - you aren't the first one to ask about the shed!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Hope this passes with the SSP (straight stripe police)!



Took it on the maiden voyage without an SD card - the picture quality is not up to par (basically took a screenshot). Once I get the drone back up with the SD card things will get fun!


----------



## synergy0852

Looking good!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Extremely pleased with the PGR/Secret Sauce application made 36 hours ago. I'm hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get out there and lay some fresh stripes on this over the weekend.


Did you notice the grass green up at all after the PGR?


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely pleased with the PGR/Secret Sauce application made 36 hours ago. I'm hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get out there and lay some fresh stripes on this over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice the grass green up at all after the PGR?
Click to expand...

Can't say it was only from the PGR but yes the awesome sauce cocktail overall helped with the color, spread, health of the turf. Plus I'm chopping off a lot less when I cut (2x a week) whereas before the PGR I was taking off much more than 1/3 of the grass leaf.


----------



## gregonfire

JerseyGreens said:


> Hope this passes with the SSP (straight stripe police)!
> 
> 
> 
> Took it on the maiden voyage without an SD card - the picture quality is not up to par (basically took a screenshot). Once I get the drone back up with the SD card things will get fun!


Looks fantastic, excellent work!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely pleased with the PGR/Secret Sauce application made 36 hours ago. I'm hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get out there and lay some fresh stripes on this over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice the grass green up at all after the PGR?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't say it was only from the PGR but yes the awesome sauce cocktail overall helped with the color, spread, health of the turf. Plus I'm chopping off a lot less when I cut (2x a week) whereas before the PGR I was taking off much more than 1/3 of the grass leaf.
Click to expand...

Awesome! What is in the awesome sauce cocktail? Or is this a personal secret?


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice the grass green up at all after the PGR?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say it was only from the PGR but yes the awesome sauce cocktail overall helped with the color, spread, health of the turf. Plus I'm chopping off a lot less when I cut (2x a week) whereas before the PGR I was taking off much more than 1/3 of the grass leaf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! What is in the awesome sauce cocktail? Or is this a personal secret?
Click to expand...

It should be in my 2021 journal - I make an entry whenever I apply anything. If you plan on growing 50% of your reno with BlueBank I highly recommend reading through my two journals, time permitting. All of your questions will likely be answered once you do that.

The reno journal has it's ups and downs...also gets pretty funny at times.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Applied:
> T-Nex: 0.33 oz per K / 2.145 oz Total
> Citric Acid: 0.25 oz per K / 1.625 oz Total
> FEature: 2 oz per K / 13 oz Total
> N (via Urea): 0.15 N per K / 2.1 lbs
> 1G per K water (going to experiment with less carrier on my next Foliar Summer app).
> 
> Leaving the awesome sauce on overnight. Rain in the forecast in the early AM, if not, I'll water it in.


Nice! the search function on this forum rivals many other forums I've been on. Very cool. I'll definately find some time to read through your journals. There was a high speed chase in our town of 20,000 the other day. BIG NEWS, driver wrecked some lawns, luckily not mine. Thought of your muddy doughnut yard......yeesh!


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied:
> T-Nex: 0.33 oz per K / 2.145 oz Total
> Citric Acid: 0.25 oz per K / 1.625 oz Total
> FEature: 2 oz per K / 13 oz Total
> N (via Urea): 0.15 N per K / 2.1 lbs
> 1G per K water (going to experiment with less carrier on my next Foliar Summer app).
> 
> Leaving the awesome sauce on overnight. Rain in the forecast in the early AM, if not, I'll water it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! the search function on this forum rivals many other forums I've been on. Very cool. I'll definately find some time to read through your journals. There was a high speed chase in our town of 20,000 the other day. BIG NEWS, driver wrecked some lawns, luckily not mine. Thought of your muddy doughnut yard......yeesh!
Click to expand...

Wow - that is pretty wild stuff for such a small town. I bet that story will go on for ages!

Yeah...about that doughnut lady... I actually thank her for what she did because it lead me to renting an asphalt roller which helped tremendously with leveling/speeding up the settling of the new topsoil.


----------



## JerseyGreens

The superior wear tolerance and turf like ability of the elite KBG will be tested.

Had a party last night and all of the younger kids/teenagers were playing in the front yard. Many of them took their shoes off in absolute awe.

Football, golf clubs, rolling around...you name it...all happened yesterday.

It didn't need water but I ran the cycle this AM to alleviate the stress. Going to cut it later this afternoon.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Hope this passes with the SSP (straight stripe police)!
> 
> 
> 
> Took it on the maiden voyage without an SD card - the picture quality is not up to par (basically took a screenshot). Once I get the drone back up with the SD card things will get fun!


So dark! Apparently your lawn thrives in the summer heat!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Mowed at an inch - high 90s coming up this week.







Can I please change my LOTM nomination picture ? @Jeff_MI84 :lol:


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this passes with the SSP (straight stripe police)!
> 
> 
> 
> Took it on the maiden voyage without an SD card - the picture quality is not up to par (basically took a screenshot). Once I get the drone back up with the SD card things will get fun!
> 
> 
> 
> So dark! Apparently your lawn thrives in the summer heat!
Click to expand...

Thanks man - definitely was slow to wake up but now it's happy!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

JerseyGreens said:


> Mowed at an inch - high 90s coming up this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please change my LOTM nomination picture ? @Jeff_MI84 :lol:


Sir yes sir!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jeff_MI84 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed at an inch - high 90s coming up this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please change my LOTM nomination picture ? @Jeff_MI84 :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir yes sir!
Click to expand...

🤣. I'm just kidding!! Seriously honored to be nominated - thank you for you that!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Loving those stripes especially the drone shots!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
0.33 oz per K - T-Nex
2 oz per K - FEature

Skipped the N other than the small amount in the FEature.
Had a possible F-up with the sprayer this application...let's see what happens over the next few days. It's just grass!


----------



## Lust4Lawn

Wow, this is looking great! The Allett is really showing what it is capable of.

How many GDD's are you reapplying T-Nex?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Lust4Lawn said:


> Wow, this is looking great! The Allett is really showing what it is capable of.
> 
> How many GDD's are you reapplying T-Nex?


It's a great machine - I can't complain at all.
GDD: 290


----------



## LawnBoy

I'm following along! Beautiful lawn, I love the look of reel mowed KBG. If only my property wasn't so hilly.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is looking great! The Allett is really showing what it is capable of.
> 
> How many GDD's are you reapplying T-Nex?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great machine - I can't complain at all.
> GDD: 290
Click to expand...

Are you using a GDD calculator? Which one? The Greenkeeperapp?


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is looking great! The Allett is really showing what it is capable of.
> 
> How many GDD's are you reapplying T-Nex?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great machine - I can't complain at all.
> GDD: 290
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using a GDD calculator? Which one? The Greenkeeperapp?
Click to expand...

LawnTrack (see equipment thread for post) and GreenKeeper (will stop account August).


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great machine - I can't complain at all.
> GDD: 290
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using a GDD calculator? Which one? The Greenkeeperapp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LawnTrack (see equipment thread for post) and GreenKeeper (will stop account August).
Click to expand...

Found it and subscribed!


----------



## wardconnor

I love me some straight stripes


----------



## JerseyGreens

wardconnor said:


> I love me some straight stripes


Ya hear that @g-man - I got them straight now!

Connor - what an honor to have you stop by my journal. You are partly the reason why I went with a KBG monostand - we trade messages on IG and you wanted me to start my own Social Media/IG/YT channels. Based on how much of jack-arse I am I think it would do quite well...


----------



## JerseyGreens

Dealing with some disease. Mostly hitting the overcrowded/immature blades. Might just ride it out.

Applied:
0.2 lbs N via CX GRN / 8-1-8


----------



## JerseyGreens

New toy has arrived:



Thanks to @Chuuurles for the awesome machine (GM1600), great packaging and excellent communication. Reel has a fresh grind, new bedknife and HOC brackets...when I say the thing is mint, I'm not kidding. I'd be surprised if this machine was run more than ~100-150 hours.

Couldn't wait for my Accu-gauge to arrive so I made a bootleg gauge, set at 0.75inch and took it out on her maiden voyage...The saying is true...once you go Greensmower...you won't go back. Sure my Allett has a place in my toolkit but in terms of quality of cut it doesn't even come close...

Stay tuned for pictures...(after the recovery from chopping off 1.5 - 2inches in some places).


----------



## ericgautier

@JerseyGreens awesome!!! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## steffen707

no pictures of the Toro?


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> no pictures of the Toro?


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no pictures of the Toro?
Click to expand...

"That there Clark is a Greensmaster 1600!"


----------



## gm560

Two reels huh? What is the plan for the Allett? Gonna do the collars with it?


----------



## JerseyGreens

gm560 said:


> Two reels huh? What is the plan for the Allett? Gonna do the collars with it?


ha! Possibly for sale to get another Jersey guy or gal into reel mowing...Or I'm just keeping it for the sake of the cartridges.


----------



## gm560

JerseyGreens said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two reels huh? What is the plan for the Allett? Gonna do the collars with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ha! Possibly for sale to get another Jersey guy or gal into reel mowing...Or I'm just keeping it for the sake of the cartridges.
Click to expand...

Have you taken it for a spin yet? I am not sure what the Allett is like to handle, but the 1600 took some getting used to. She's a beast.


----------



## Chuuurles

My man ! I knew you would love the cut quality and so nice to have a direct comparison to the mower I was looking at (Allett).

Enjoy it, can't wait to follow along and see what you can do with her!


----------



## JerseyGreens

gm560 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two reels huh? What is the plan for the Allett? Gonna do the collars with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ha! Possibly for sale to get another Jersey guy or gal into reel mowing...Or I'm just keeping it for the sake of the cartridges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you taken it for a spin yet? I am not sure what the Allett is like to handle, but the 1600 took some getting used to. She's a beast.
Click to expand...

Took her out today and I'm impressed. Took me a few passes to get used to feathering the commands but all is good now. Cut my mow time in nearly half!

Definitely a tank of a mower and I'm definitely in love. I'm amazed at how quiet the machine is...


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chuuurles said:


> My man ! I knew you would love the cut quality and so nice to have a direct comparison to the mower I was looking at (Allett).
> 
> Enjoy it, can't wait to follow along and see what you can do with her!


The cut quality is absolutely unreal. It has a lot to do with a new grind on the reel and bedknife but my gosh...it's like butter.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

How was it compared to Allet?


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> How was it compared to Allet?


Not even in the same league. 
Pros/cons to both which I'll write up a review on once I put in some hours into the Toro.

Tough comparison too since the Toro has a new bedknife and freshly ground reel.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Game plan:

Skipping PGR for the next 7-10 days. Hitting it with some N tomorrow to aid recovery and then fungicide - just waiting for a replacement part on my sprayer...

Should be fun mowing every other day with my new lady...pretty excited.

Once I nurse it back to health I plan on hitting it with an herbicide cocktail (Tenacity+Triclopyr+2,4D+Sync+N) to nuke some nonsense weeds coming out...

Note: I skipped my last Pre-M app...let the suspense build up!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
0.15 lbs N per K via CX GRN: 8-1-8
0.1 lbs N per K via AMS
1 lb K per K via SOP
Watered in


----------



## Biggylawns

@JerseyGreens congrats on the 1600!! 1600 is a dream machine and I think those stripes will pop more with the additional weight.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Sweet mower..... As I said to @Chuuurles , it was nice that it could stay in The Lawn Forum community....


----------



## JerseyGreens

Stuofsci02 said:


> Sweet mower..... As I said to @Chuuurles , it was nice that it could stay in The Lawn Forum community....


Although it didn't stay in Canada! I had to bring her back home to where she was built. 

I have to thank you for originally bringing this to @Chuuurles attention. If you hadn't done that then this chain of custody would have never occured. I was not searching on Kijiji or whatever you guys call it for a used GM!!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> @JerseyGreens congrats on the 1600!! 1600 is a dream machine and I think those stripes will pop more with the additional weight.


Thanks man. Hope your knee is recovering well. We have to keep in touch. I think it's, you, me and @gm560 with the 1600s in Jersey.

Still looking to befriend a stud mechanic at a golf course in our area that can help with anything down the line...no luck yet.


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet mower..... As I said to @Chuuurles , it was nice that it could stay in The Lawn Forum community....
> 
> 
> 
> Although it didn't stay in Canada! I had to bring her back home to where she was built.
> 
> I have to thank you for originally bringing this to @Chuuurles attention. If you hadn't done that then this chain of custody would have never occured. I was not searching on Kijiji or whatever you guys call it for a used GM!!
Click to expand...

it was actually @SNOWBOB11 who found it


----------



## JerseyGreens

Well my greatest appreciation goes to @SNOWBOB11 then!! Also helped me during my Reno last year. Thanks sir!


----------



## OnTheLawn

JerseyGreens said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two reels huh? What is the plan for the Allett? Gonna do the collars with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ha! Possibly for sale to get another Jersey guy or gal into reel mowing...Or I'm just keeping it for the sake of the cartridges.
Click to expand...

I live in NJ…


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet mower..... As I said to @Chuuurles , it was nice that it could stay in The Lawn Forum community....
> 
> 
> 
> Although it didn't stay in Canada! I had to bring her back home to where she was built.
> 
> I have to thank you for originally bringing this to @Chuuurles attention. If you hadn't done that then this chain of custody would have never occured. I was not searching on Kijiji or whatever you guys call it for a used GM!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was actually @SNOWBOB11 who found it
Click to expand...

Yeah... Don't blame me...


----------



## JerseyGreens

OnTheLawn said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two reels huh? What is the plan for the Allett? Gonna do the collars with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ha! Possibly for sale to get another Jersey guy or gal into reel mowing...Or I'm just keeping it for the sake of the cartridges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in NJ…
Click to expand...

Hey man - haven't heard from you in awhile! To be completely honest...I'd look at a greensmower if I were you. The Allett is a swiss army knife but if I look back...if I bought a greensmower first I would have never bought the Allett.

Best case scenario: you can come to my place and check both of them out. If I'm serious about selling my Allett I'll PM you first.


----------



## OnTheLawn

Dude, I know. Life has been hectic. I have some MAJOR updates though… should hopefully get around to updating the journal tomorrow. There may or may not be a reason I'm looking into a reel mower.


----------



## JerseyGreens

OnTheLawn said:


> Dude, I know. Life has been hectic. I have some MAJOR updates though… should hopefully get around to updating the journal tomorrow. There may or may not be a reason I'm looking into a reel mower.


Your moving to the warm season side!? Educated guess haha


----------



## gm560

Gonna get a cut in with the new mower?


----------



## Lust4Lawn

Wow... big stuff going on at your place. Congrats on that big reel mower!


----------



## JerseyGreens

gm560 said:


> Gonna get a cut in with the new mower?


HOC gauge is out for delivery. Should be able to sneak in a mow after work


----------



## JerseyGreens

Lust4Lawn said:


> Wow... big stuff going on at your place. Congrats on that big reel mower!


Thanks mate. You know where I live...if your ever interested in learning more just shout.


----------



## gm560

JerseyGreens said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna get a cut in with the new mower?
> 
> 
> 
> HOC gauge is out for delivery. Should be able to sneak in a mow after work
Click to expand...

Fancy! I just have a piece of plywood with a screw in it as my HOC gauge.


----------



## JerseyGreens

gm560 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna get a cut in with the new mower?
> 
> 
> 
> HOC gauge is out for delivery. Should be able to sneak in a mow after work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fancy! I just have a piece of plywood with a screw in it as my HOC gauge.
Click to expand...

Same here and it worked fine on my first tour with the GM. No scalping and pretty even cut but I've always wanted a HOC gauge to double check my Allett as well. Hope I'm not disappointed because that has a very user friendly adjustment knob aka I can't adjust it like a GM.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Snuck in a quick cut after the HOC gauge was delivered. Put in one double fatty in the middle of the lawn just to see if I'd like a 52inch wide double stripe...tbd...

This mower is a piece of art. The Kawasaki engine purrs like a kitten and the machine overall is extremely smooth. I don't know if it's from the awesome maintenance done on it...the new bedknife or fresh spin grind...maybe all of the above!?





Bench HOC: 0.75 inches.


----------



## gm560

Nice.

Do you know what year the mower is?


----------



## JerseyGreens

gm560 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Do you know what year the mower is?


2007


----------



## Stuofsci02

@JerseyGreens .. That Kawasaki engine is awesome. I can pull start that sucker in the middle of winter (after months of not running) with the throttle at minimum and no choke and it starts first pull.... Many years ago I bought my X series tractor specifically to get a Kawasaki engine.. I have not been disappointed... I wouldn't want anything else... OK maybe a Honda GX...


----------



## Biggylawns

Looking on &#128293;!! How low you gonna go? I got to .25 and started having issues but loved that hoc lol.


----------



## Jay20nj

Jealous of the new mower. I wish i was able to find a 1600. Where do you plan to take the reel to sharpen?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> Looking on 🔥!! How low you gonna go? I got to .25 and started having issues but loved that hoc lol.


I'm digging 0.75 but 0.5 is possibly after I sand top end of August.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jay20nj said:


> Jealous of the new mower. I wish i was able to find a 1600. Where do you plan to take the reel to sharpen?


Not sure at this point but between the four of us in Jersey with GMs I think we can figure it out. Just need to find one good golf mechanic. Problem is I don't golf.


----------



## Biggylawns

I listed a few reel work places in our NJ forum. You don't need a mechanic to work on these. They aren't that complicated and the manual is one of the easiest things I've read. Also, this forum contains collective insight from a lot of great mechanics and experienced diy'rs.

Unless ofc you want to pay for it so you don't have to do the work. In that regard, I've contacted a ton of courses and they either outsource the work, don't answer, or won't do it for liability purposes (county courses). The problem with courses is that they are usually short staffed and have a ton of work to do. Their clientele (members or non members) are the main point and fixing a machine for a few hundred is not going to sway anybody from their routine, which means you could go days or weeks without the machine. I used to work at a golf course and they always had a tight schedule, even in the winter (bc they downsize the crew and the ones left have to cover). If you do find someone to do the work, treat them like gold.!


----------



## Jay20nj

I can do all the maintenance on the mower. I backlap and can repair all the parts. Swapped my reel for an 8 blade. Just cant sharpen when its time


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jay20nj said:


> I can do all the maintenance on the mower. I backlap and can repair all the parts. Swapped my reel for an 8 blade. Just cant sharpen when its time


+1. Swapping the reel and bearings looks daunting but I'm sure I can do it given the easy to follow diagrams.

Professionally grinding the reel in a year or two will be the hard part.

Storr Tractor near me quoted something like $350 to grind it which is a throwaway price aka they only want to deal with golf courses.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> I listed a few reel work places in our NJ forum. You don't need a mechanic to work on these. They aren't that complicated and the manual is one of the easiest things I've read. Also, this forum contains collective insight from a lot of great mechanics and experienced diy'rs.
> 
> Unless ofc you want to pay for it so you don't have to do the work. In that regard, I've contacted a ton of courses and they either outsource the work, don't answer, or won't do it for liability purposes (county courses). The problem with courses is that they are usually short staffed and have a ton of work to do. Their clientele (members or non members) are the main point and fixing a machine for a few hundred is not going to sway anybody from their routine, which means you could go days or weeks without the machine. I used to work at a golf course and they always had a tight schedule, even in the winter (bc they downsize the crew and the ones left have to cover). If you do find someone to do the work, treat them like gold.!


Thanks man - I'll have to search and find your post then. Agreed most of the stuff is easy to get done on the machine except grinding the reel.


----------



## bf7

My oh my. Welcome to the greens crew!

I'm shocked you gave up on your baby Allet. I thought it made some eye popping stripes. Then again, the GM could look like that on steroids..


----------



## NJ-lawn

JerseyGreens said:


> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking on 🔥!! How low you gonna go? I got to .25 and started having issues but loved that hoc lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm digging 0.75 but 0.5 is possibly after I sand top end of August.
Click to expand...

Can I ask where your getting your sand? I been wanting to level my lawn. How much sand you doing per 1M?


----------



## JerseyGreens

NJ-lawn said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking on 🔥!! How low you gonna go? I got to .25 and started having issues but loved that hoc lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm digging 0.75 but 0.5 is possibly after I sand top end of August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask where your getting your sand? I been wanting to level my lawn. How much sand you doing per 1M?
Click to expand...

https://www.hviservices.com/

1 yard per K


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> My oh my. Welcome to the greens crew!
> 
> I'm shocked you gave up on your baby Allet. I thought it made some eye popping stripes. Then again, the GM could look like that on steroids..


Baby Allett seems just like that now when I move it. A baby. Still have her. More than likely keeping it for the cartridges.

The GM1600 is a tank and I should have gotten one first.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Getting tired of confusing fungus pressure with overcrowding from my Reno.

Allett is a beast with the turf rake. Have it on the lowest setting. Yes...I'm pulling out living grass (and weeds) but that's the point.

Thinning out my "sward" as our friends across the pond call it.



That one cart is from 1200 sq feet only...


----------



## JerseyGreens

5 gorilla carts done. I could have kept going but I need to leave some thatch down there.

Double cut at 0.75inchs. I have to get some fert down ASAP to help it recover from this thrashing! &#128518;


----------



## bf7

Does it look greener now? Or super stressed? Lol


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Does it look greener now? Or super stressed? Lol


It looks like...it can breath for the first time in a long time.

Ask me about how it looks in 24-48 hours though. Key is irrigating after something this stressful - that thatch was a blanket keeping the roots cool. Sort of like mulch around a tree.

No rain today or irrigation...let's see what happens!


----------



## Chuuurles

nice haul! Seems like that allet is a little champion when it comes to turf raking.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
2 oz per K Propi
2.67 oz per K Thio-Methyl (pissed that I didn't have enough product to get me 4oz per K)
3 oz per K Phosphites
1 oz Total - Sync Activator Adjuvant (0.16 oz per Gallon application rate)
0.10 lbs N per K - Urea
1 G per K Carrier
Leaving on overnight (first time I'm not immediately watering in my preventative fungicides...let's see what happens).


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chuuurles said:


> nice haul! Seems like that allet is a little champion when it comes to turf raking.


oh yeah mate - it's their #1 selling cartridge after their reels.
Verticutter is #2...which I was thinking about getting but can't see a reason why based on how great the turf rake works.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Applied:
> 2 oz per K Propi
> 2.67 oz per K Thio-Methyl (pissed that I didn't have enough product to get me 4oz per K)
> 3 oz per K Phosphites
> 1 oz Total - Sync Activator Adjuvant (0.16 oz per Gallon application rate)
> 0.10 lbs N per K - Urea
> 1 G per K Carrier
> Leaving on overnight (first time I'm not immediately watering in my preventative fungicides...let's see what happens).


I'm only getting like 3 apps out of that Clearys container at 3 oz per K, which is not even low rate for many diseases. Frustrating!

Watch for regulation effects from foliar propi. That could be what did me in. You should be fine though since you stopped T Nex.

Excited to see results from the turf rake.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@g-man - went through the soil remediation guide and your notes on @synergy0852 journal but didn't want to highjack.

I also didn't do a good job at adding K to my soil this growing season...it was the only thing you asked me to do after reviewing my soil test but I didn't heed your advices...I thought I would be putting down much more CX GRN but that doesn't get anywhere near enough K down in the grand scheme.

Question: can I spoonfeed SOP to achieve the 2lbs per month? Thinking maybe 1 lb per K, K (2 lbs of product), every other week. Also, the prill size on the stuff I got is massive (southern AG), should I be concerned about uneven application?

Thank you.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@bf7 - YMMV but I'm extremely pleased with the turf rake. The yard is less spongy. The roots are breathing and overall appearance improved significantly.



A few of us have "broken the rules" and did summer dethatching and based on looking at all of their journals no one is crying about what it did to the turf! All positives.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Snuck in a mow and got down 0.2 lbs N via CX GRN before a storm passed through.

Not sure if it was the 0.1 lbs of N in my fungicide app on Monday but I had no regulation effects from the foliar Propi app.

Lawn is back to health - PGR/awesome sauce has to go down soon as I can't keep up with the mowing.


----------



## JerseyGreens

She thicc.


----------



## Liquidstone

JerseyGreens said:


> She thicc.


Congrats Jersey. It looks exceptional. I always think back on the issues you faced during your Reno and it gives me hope. You were tested no doubt. Just re read your Reno journal last week and couldn't help but crack up about the nurse who just had the urge to off road. Easier to laugh now with how it looks present day. Have you laid down the inaugural stripes with the GM yet? Not sure I caught that update.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Liquidstone said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> She thicc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Jersey. It looks exceptional. I always think back on the issues you faced during your Reno and it gives me hope. You were tested no doubt. Just re read your Reno journal last week and couldn't help but crack up about the nurse who just had the urge to off road. Easier to laugh now with how it looks present day. Have you laid down the inaugural stripes with the GM yet? Not sure I caught that update.
Click to expand...

Thank you! Ah, yes...that nurse driving around during my fallow stage was one for the books...

Inaugural GM stripes are on page 13 of this Reno. I'll be honest the cut quality is absolutely stunning on the GM. The Allett lays down better stripes because of the solid front roller.

Are you planning a reno?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Do you save time with the wider mower.


----------



## Liquidstone

@JerseyGreens Not going to lie, I'm a huge fan of those double fattys. They'd look great on your lawn as well. Maybe even a single-double-single.

Yes I am in the early stages of my reno, I will be putting down seed sometime between 8/10-8/14, all things considering.


----------



## JerseyGreens

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Do you save time with the wider mower.


Yes, a lot of time. A single cut on the 1600 looks par for the course. A double cut is unbeatable.

I always had to double cut with the Allett for a decent cut.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Liquidstone said:


> @JerseyGreens Not going to lie, I'm a huge fan of those double fattys. They'd look great on your lawn as well. Maybe even a single-double-single.
> 
> Yes I am in the early stages of my reno, I will be putting down seed sometime between 8/10-8/14, all things considering.


Duh - sorry about that. It's in your signature. Following along for the ride. Your prep looks very good thus far.


----------



## Liquidstone

JerseyGreens said:


> Liquidstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens Not going to lie, I'm a huge fan of those double fattys. They'd look great on your lawn as well. Maybe even a single-double-single.
> 
> Yes I am in the early stages of my reno, I will be putting down seed sometime between 8/10-8/14, all things considering.
> 
> 
> 
> Duh - sorry about that. It's in your signature. Following along for the ride. Your prep looks very good thus far.
Click to expand...

No worries, thanks for following along. I know i'll need the inspiration!


----------



## JerseyGreens

JerseyGreens said:


> @g-man - went through the soil remediation guide and your notes on @synergy0852 journal but didn't want to highjack.
> 
> I also didn't do a good job at adding K to my soil this growing season...it was the only thing you asked me to do after reviewing my soil test but I didn't heed your advices...I thought I would be putting down much more CX GRN but that doesn't get anywhere near enough K down in the grand scheme.
> 
> Question: can I spoonfeed SOP to achieve the 2lbs per month? Thinking maybe 1 lb per K, K (2 lbs of product), every other week. Also, the prill size on the stuff I got is massive (southern AG), should I be concerned about uneven application?
> 
> Thank you.


Bump @g-man!


----------



## g-man

You can apply up to 1lb of K/Ksqft per month in whatever frequency you want. All at once or daily.

But, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=416960#p416960


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> You can apply up to 1lb of K/Ksqft per month in whatever frequency you want. All at once or daily.
> 
> But, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=416960#p416960


Great timing - Thank you!

Looked through that thread and read the article - great read. I can see why XGRN is 8-1-8 (1:1 N-to-K ratio now).

My K was 135 PPM on my 3/25 soil test...which WayPoint put in the Medium Threshold.

I'll stick to your plan of doing it monthly, and not bi-weekly to get the levels up into "Optimum" quicker. It sounds like slow and steady is key in getting K levels up.


----------



## g-man

135ppm is fine. No need to go crazy


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> @bf7 - YMMV but I'm extremely pleased with the turf rake. The yard is less spongy. The roots are breathing and overall appearance improved significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us have "broken the rules" and did summer dethatching and based on looking at all of their journals no one is crying about what it did to the turf! All positives.


Nice! When my dethatcher arrives I'm going to have a hard time keeping it in the garage.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bf7 - YMMV but I'm extremely pleased with the turf rake. The yard is less spongy. The roots are breathing and overall appearance improved significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us have "broken the rules" and did summer dethatching and based on looking at all of their journals no one is crying about what it did to the turf! All positives.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! When my dethatcher arrives I'm going to have a hard time keeping it in the garage.
Click to expand...

You sure will!!


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Chuuurles - this will be you in no time. Little one is admiring my hard work!


----------



## Chuuurles

Man, looking so good ! I am right in the middle of prenatal classes and second guessing things &#128540;


----------



## JerseyGreens

This was a fun mow! First diaganols with the GM. Lawn badly needs sand but the straightness with the stripes versus the Allett is night and day.



PGR down this weekend. Can't keep mowing every other day.


----------



## JerseyGreens

With the good comes the ugly. I did the screwdriver test in this area but nothing seems buried. Can't quite figure out what's going on. It was thick prior to one of my PGR apps where I mistakenly did a double pass in this general vicinity.

Hoping it fills in with the fall N blitz.


----------



## JDgreen18

JerseyGreens said:


> This was a fun mow! First diaganols with the GM. Lawn badly needs sand but the straightness with the stripes versus the Allett is night and day.
> 
> 
> 
> PGR down this weekend. Can't keep mowing every other day.


Looking very nice


----------



## Jay20nj

Do you turn a lot in that area? One of the areas where i turn a lot with the greensmaster looks the same in my yard….


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> With the good comes the ugly. I did the screwdriver test in this area but nothing seems buried. Can't quite figure out what's going on. It was thick prior to one of my PGR apps where I mistakenly did a double pass in this general vicinity.
> 
> Hoping it fills in with the fall N blitz.


Man I thought there was more margin for error with PGR. I'm changing my tune after this week.

What was your T Nex rate on that spray? How many "passes" do you normally do over a given area per app?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thank you, @JDgreen18 !

@Jay20nj - lots of turning happening here as it's a little round area that I always just steer through without feathering the throttle. Will have to be more gentle here.

@bf7 - I did an east to west app here and then north to south without stopping in the area that already got product. Area is recovering fine but 0.33oz per K PGR and feature double dosed can cause issues.


----------



## Jay20nj

I believe it's definitely the turning of the mower. I also have that happen around a tree that i used to run a circle cut around. Now that i double cut in differ t directions i dont run a circle and it has helped somewhat. Definitely the turns with the gm create bare spots.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Love the Blue hue.


----------



## Chuuurles

Hope everything is going well over there, been awhile since you updated!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chuuurles said:


> Hope everything is going well over there, been awhile since you updated!


Hey mate - haven't done much tending to the greens. With wife back to work loads of responsibility lay with me including the baby. Day trips/vacays are eating up my time also.

It needs some TLC badly though...I'll make it happen this week.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Chuuurles - I lied...haven't done much to the lawn except two mows...very low input the past 6 weeks.

Last foliar app was fungicide mid July!

I have my problem areas (mostly weeds) that I need to slowly start tackling over the next 3-4 weeks but still pleased with the lawn at the moment.

Snapped this while getting some shade from the house...Real Feel is 104F here today...had to cut it since it looked like a jungle from the Henri rainfall.



HOC: 0.75 inches
Cut with the Allett. The Toro must have increased my muscle mass because the Allett felt nimble to handle.


----------



## lbb091919

Looking fantastic for such low input. Bet it felt good to finally mow


----------



## Liquidstone

Looks awesome indeed!


----------



## VALawnNoob

JerseyGreens said:


>


Not to be nosy but what is happening with the neighbor's yard?


----------



## JerseyGreens

VALawnNoob said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be nosy but what is happening with the neighbor's yard?
Click to expand...

Installing underground pipes for their roof leaders.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Just like that...leaves on the ground. A beautiful crisp wind in the air...KBG spreading like wildfire in empty and/or dead areas from summer stress.



Time for me to get my act together and finish off this year strong. Stay tuned.


----------



## jrubb42

JerseyGreens said:


> Just like that...leaves on the ground. A beautiful crisp wind in the air...KBG spreading like wildfire in empty and/or dead areas from summer stress.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for me to get my act together and finish off this year strong. Stay tuned.


Looks good man. Definitely ready for some N. What do you think of Bluebank after having one year under your belt? Pros? Cons?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @jrubb42 - I'm loving the BlueBank, definitely exceeded my expectations.

It almost nailed all of the categorically high (and low) NTEP scores earned from the nearest growing location.

*Pros*

The genetic color is absolutely stunning for a lawn not even a year old

Performed very well against Fungus pressure

I like the leaf texture - but don't have another KBG monostand to compare it to. It feels like carpet to me, my friends and family

*Cons*

No surprise... the Spring green up is abysmal with this cultivar. I skipped my last PreM app (paying for it now) because I was going to overseed it with Pangea or Slugger PRG - just so it looks alive next Spring...Couldn't source any clean Seed on those two cultivars and ditched the plan...possibly a blessing in disguise...

Disclaimer: my front yard faces North and is almost full sun during the growing season. I know some folks trying to grow BlueBank in the shade and it's definitely not the same outcome.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Thanks @jrubb42 - I'm loving the BlueBank, definitely exceeded my expectations.
> 
> It almost nailed all of the categorically high (and low) NTEP scores earned from the nearest growing location.
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> The genetic color is absolutely stunning for a lawn not even a year old
> 
> Performed very well against Fungus pressure
> 
> I like the leaf texture - but don't have another KBG monostand to compare it to. It feels like carpet to me, my friends and family
> 
> *Cons*
> 
> No surprise... the Spring green up is abysmal with this cultivar. I skipped my last PreM app (paying for it now) because I was going to overseed it with Pangea or Slugger PRG - just so it looks alive next Spring...Couldn't source any clean Seed on those two cultivars and ditched the plan...possibly a blessing in disguise...
> 
> Disclaimer: my front yard faces North and is almost full sun during the growing season. I know some folks trying to grow BlueBank in the shade and it's definitely not the same outcome.


Hmmm, 
I'm doing 50%bluebank 25%mazama and 25%bewitched. Hope the mazama/bewitched rock out in the shady zones and bluebank rocks in the sun.

My current lawn salad sucks for spring green up, figured if I get same results but with better spreading, deeper green in summer+ it'll be worth it.


----------



## jrubb42

Thanks for the detailed response. 30% of my reno is Bluebank also. It looks good in my test plot in the back. It definitely has a blue hue to it compared to the Mazama and Everest. Just not quite as dark though. Hopefully they blend well together!


----------



## JerseyGreens

jrubb42 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. 30% of my reno is Bluebank also. It looks good in my test plot in the back. It definitely has a blue hue to it compared to the Mazama and Everest. Just not quite as dark though. Hopefully they blend well together!


I think that blend will look great.

That "Blue hue" you see in some of my evening pictures is the real deal. It's pretty.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @jrubb42 - I'm loving the BlueBank, definitely exceeded my expectations.
> 
> It almost nailed all of the categorically high (and low) NTEP scores earned from the nearest growing location.
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> The genetic color is absolutely stunning for a lawn not even a year old
> 
> Performed very well against Fungus pressure
> 
> I like the leaf texture - but don't have another KBG monostand to compare it to. It feels like carpet to me, my friends and family
> 
> *Cons*
> 
> No surprise... the Spring green up is abysmal with this cultivar. I skipped my last PreM app (paying for it now) because I was going to overseed it with Pangea or Slugger PRG - just so it looks alive next Spring...Couldn't source any clean Seed on those two cultivars and ditched the plan...possibly a blessing in disguise...
> 
> Disclaimer: my front yard faces North and is almost full sun during the growing season. I know some folks trying to grow BlueBank in the shade and it's definitely not the same outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm,
> I'm doing 50%bluebank 25%mazama and 25%bewitched. Hope the mazama/bewitched rock out in the shady zones and bluebank rocks in the sun.
> 
> My current lawn salad sucks for spring green up, figured if I get same results but with better spreading, deeper green in summer+ it'll be worth it.
Click to expand...

I like this blend too - solid choices. The shade/sun issues are masked in a KBG mix. The stronger shade cultivars (Mazama) will make up for the others. Vice versa in the sun.


----------



## steffen707

Do you do anything special to get it to spread? Lots of nitrogen in fall "fall blitz?" or is it the HOC and frequency that is driving it?


----------



## steffen707

Oh also, does it spread in the shade too, or only in sunny areas?


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> Do you do anything special to get it to spread? Lots of nitrogen in fall "fall blitz?" or is it the HOC and frequency that is driving it?


A little bit of everything. 
Proper fertilization. N helps a lot for spread. 
Frequent mowing. 
The PGR I used this spring helped too.


----------



## steffen707

That's something I couldn't find a definitive answer on, does PGR increase root growth only or rhizomatic growth as well?

My reno started this fall, so spring of 2022 will be my freshman or sophomore year?


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> That's something I couldn't find a definitive answer on, does PGR increase root growth only or rhizomatic growth as well?
> 
> My reno started this fall, so spring of 2022 will be my freshman or sophomore year?


Sophomore year.

I'm not an expert on PGR but I do know it helped while I used it. Stopped it after I almost killed a portion of my lawn from over spraying but I'll be using it again shortly.


----------



## steffen707

Did you spray too heavily or too frequently?

I'm surprised the grass that's sprouting this fall could handle PGR this coming spring. Neat!


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> Did you spray too heavily or too frequently?
> 
> I'm surprised the grass that's sprouting this fall could handle PGR this coming spring. Neat!


Just oversprayed an area by mistake because my 4 year old ran out to sniff the fumes...she likes the smell as much as I do...

Disclaimer: I wear a P95 when spraying certain things like PGR. Killed enough brain cells in college...can't afford to lose anymore...


----------



## JerseyGreens

Wouldn't call this scientific but my entire gorilla cart was full of water.



I'm in Somerset County which unfortunately hit the jackpot with rainfall amounts. It's a sad day. Just got word that someone from my town was swept away in the flash flooding...they just found her deceased body...

Reminds me not to worry too much about the lawn, the weeds, the leveling...put my priorities a bit into perspective...


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Reminds me not to worry too much about the lawn, the weeds, the leveling...put my priorities a bit into perspective...


I've thought about this concept many times throughout life. My dad would always watch 60 minutes and then look at me and say things like, "YOU THINK YOU HAVE IT BAD." When they're reporting about starving people, war, oppression.

It always bugged me because YES there are less fortunate people in the world, but you can't live your life without the ability to FEEL through your life's ups and downs.

If the toughest thing you have had to go through is say major storm damage to your home, or a friend dying, or getting banged up in a car accident.....that tough experience is the toughest, most stressful event you've had in your life. Another person's experiences may have been the loss of their whole family to war.

In comparison, the loss of a whole family is of course worse than the loss of one's home, but they both have the ability to stress the person out to potentially the highest degree of stress they ever experienced.

Yes I agree its great to keep things in perspective and realize that too much rain washing away your seed doesn't compare to the person who drowned, BUT its okay to have a bad day or get a little frustrated when stuff doesn't go your way, even though others are currently suffering more than you. :shock:

And then I found FIVE dollars!

Is that gorilla cart a tow behind one, a human pull on handle type, or both?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 thank you for sharing that. I needed to hear that today. I just have to remind myself that my lawn is a hobby. It's supposed to be a stress reliever, not stress inducer!

I believe folks use this any way they want really. I don't believe they have separate models for hand or tow. I can easily tow mine if I wanted to but I just use it by hand.


----------



## bf7

How does the lawn look after Ida man? That gorilla cart is crazy!! I only got 1.7 inches.


----------



## steffen707

Is this your cart, the 7cf model? This one has a convertible handle/tow bar, neat.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> How does the lawn look after Ida man? That gorilla cart is crazy!! I only got 1.7 inches.


Looks fine. Just finished up storm cleanup. Will cut it tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> Is this your cart, the 7cf model? This one has a convertible handle/tow bar, neat.


That's definitely neat - I don't have that feature on mine but I can switch mine to tow fairly easily too.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Let the fun begin...

Applied:
0.2 lbs N per K via CX GRN (8-1-8)
0.1 lbs N per K via Urea
1 lb K per K via SOP

I wasn't using the catcher on my mower the past 8-10 mows, I think that's why I was able to keep it looking OK with no inputs - just cycling.

Told my wife I'll be mowing every 6 hours give or take...got the death stare...&#128518;


----------



## JerseyGreens

Left: 7/24
Right: 9/4

No special treatment to the area or any Nitrogen.



Found extensive grub damage on my hell strip and I see new KBG grass coming up throughout the dead area already. Impressive. I will probably never have a lawn that isn't KBG - this is awesome!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Left: 7/24
> Right: 9/4
> 
> No special treatment to the area or any Nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> Found extensive grub damage on my hell strip and I see new KBG grass coming up throughout the dead area already. Impressive. I will probably never have a lawn that isn't KBG - this is awesome!


So what are we looking at here? an area of your bluebank that wasn't filled in well on 7/24 and then a little over a month later the bluebank has filled in those spots without any nitrogen? did you continue to cut it at the same HOC?

That's cool to hear about your hell strip. Hopefully my mix can fill in in shady areas.

Have you ever had ant hills in your yard? Every year they pop up here and there, and I spray em and they go away, but then it takes FOREVER to fill in. I'm hoping my new cultivars are more aggressive at taking back these spots in the lawn.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left: 7/24
> Right: 9/4
> 
> No special treatment to the area or any Nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> Found extensive grub damage on my hell strip and I see new KBG grass coming up throughout the dead area already. Impressive. I will probably never have a lawn that isn't KBG - this is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> So what are we looking at here? an area of your bluebank that wasn't filled in well on 7/24 and then a little over a month later the bluebank has filled in those spots without any nitrogen? did you continue to cut it at the same HOC?
> 
> That's cool to hear about your hell strip. Hopefully my mix can fill in in shady areas.
> 
> Have you ever had ant hills in your yard? Every year they pop up here and there, and I spray em and they go away, but then it takes FOREVER to fill in. I'm hoping my new cultivars are more aggressive at taking back these spots in the lawn.
Click to expand...

The left is a picture of an area where I...let's just say..killed a lot of it from a foliar app. It was thick there in June prior to the app. Same HOC.

Haven't noticed any ant hills in the yard but did deal with what I thought was ant damage earlier.

I'm pleased with the spreading capability of BlueBank. This Fall is going to be fun!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left: 7/24
> Right: 9/4
> 
> No special treatment to the area or any Nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> Found extensive grub damage on my hell strip and I see new KBG grass coming up throughout the dead area already. Impressive. I will probably never have a lawn that isn't KBG - this is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> So what are we looking at here? an area of your bluebank that wasn't filled in well on 7/24 and then a little over a month later the bluebank has filled in those spots without any nitrogen? did you continue to cut it at the same HOC?
> 
> That's cool to hear about your hell strip. Hopefully my mix can fill in in shady areas.
> 
> Have you ever had ant hills in your yard? Every year they pop up here and there, and I spray em and they go away, but then it takes FOREVER to fill in. I'm hoping my new cultivars are more aggressive at taking back these spots in the lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left is a picture of an area where I...let's just say..killed a lot of it from a foliar app. It was thick there in June prior to the app. Same HOC.
> 
> Haven't noticed any ant hills in the yard but did deal with what I thought was ant damage earlier.
> 
> I'm pleased with the spreading capability of BlueBank. This Fall is going to be fun!
Click to expand...

Well apparently its good at filling back in from grub damage and foilar application damage. lol


----------



## Neville Park

JerseyGreens said:


> Left: 7/24
> Right: 9/4
> 
> No special treatment to the area or any Nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> Found extensive grub damage on my hell strip and I see new KBG grass coming up throughout the dead area already. Impressive. I will probably never have a lawn that isn't KBG - this is awesome!


Looks amazing man!

I have noticed the same with the KBG in the back yard for me. We have had week of cooler temps the lawn has filled in more than in the last two months of top summer. Insane and satisfying.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Neville Park said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left: 7/24
> Right: 9/4
> 
> No special treatment to the area or any Nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> Found extensive grub damage on my hell strip and I see new KBG grass coming up throughout the dead area already. Impressive. I will probably never have a lawn that isn't KBG - this is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing man!
> 
> I have noticed the same with the *** in the back yard for me. We have had week of cooler temps the lawn has filled in more than in the last two months of top summer. Insane and satisfying.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah - your backyard looks sweet man. *** is about to takeoff for most of us in the North!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Nice to see the recovery on your lawn. Makes me feel not worried about the worst area in my lawn. I'm excited for the fall!


----------



## JerseyGreens

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Nice to see the recovery on your lawn. Makes me feel not worried about the worst area in my lawn. I'm excited for the fall!


Hey man - hope all is well! Your lawn is looking nice - it's going to take off this week too


----------



## JerseyGreens

Starting to look blue in full sun!



Excuse the chalk...not easy keeping a 4 year old busy while I mow! 😆


----------



## Dude

Looking great! Cannot wait to see this lawn this fall.

Killing it on the parenting front over there. Way to balance the kiddo and the young turf.


----------



## uts

I went over your Reno journal pretty thoroughly last night and hats off to your patience. With my late seed down and the amount of rain we have received It was very informative and how patience pays off-hopefully. Grass looks fantastic.


----------



## Liquidstone

This guys reno is an absolute bookmark for sure. I went through it quite a few times. The ups and downs were serious! Hats off to him, and now his lawn is amazing!


----------



## jskierko

Liquidstone said:


> This guys reno is an absolute bookmark for sure. I went through it quite a few times. The ups and downs were serious! Hats off to him, and now his lawn is amazing!


Indeed. This yard is top notch. He almost got me to pull the trigger on throwing bluebank into my reno, but not having tested it or seeing how it would fair in my area, I stuck with what I know.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Dude - thank you on both fronts. I'll add that with our newest addition in February (she's now 6MO) - it made spring/summer lawn care tough. She's sleeping through the night and it's helping lift my sleep deprived brain fog which lets me plan/execute lawn stuff!

@uts & @Liquidstone - I'm glad that reno-ers are still referring back at my Reno journal. It was quite the rollercoaster and entertaining as well. I was a paranoid, anxiety-ridden mess but I can't begin to count how many mentors helped me out with advice.

I broke all the rules... I was tier 0.5 before I ripped the bandaid off and did the Reno. Hats off to TLF for all of the help - I just put in the hard work and asked the right questions and annoyed people like @g-man along the way!

I hope you follow along the 2021 journal as well. That's why I take the time to show inputs on my applications. Be it the awesome sauce or fungicide concoctions with Phosphites - I want to make this fun but easy for people to learn from, just as I continue to do from others.

@jskierko - thank you. Means a lot coming from a fellow 2020 reno-er! Can't wait to follow along on your front and backyard projects!


----------



## gregonfire

Looks fantastic man! KBG is really the best!


----------



## JerseyGreens

gregonfire said:


> Looks fantastic man! KBG is really the best!


Thanks pal - your Reno journal was one that I had bookmarked as I started planning my journey. For anyone remotely thinking about a TTTF+KBG Lawn - this guy right here NAILED it at his previous house.


----------



## Robs92k

Dude, so jealous…That is the ultimate goal…wow. How many hours a week do you spend keeping that looking beautiful?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Robs92k said:


> Dude, so jealous…That is the ultimate goal…wow. How many hours a week do you spend keeping that looking beautiful?


Thank you! I've been doing very little lawn care - just mowing... I note every single granular/foliar application in my journal. There was a huge gap of a whole-lotta-nothing in most of July and August.

Might be too soon to tell but I think that aggressive scarifying I did earlier helped.


----------



## JerseyGreens

This whole domination thing with the neighbors is getting a bit too much...



Note: off colored KBG is in overcrowded areas. It will all turn the same color with inputs.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> This whole domination thing with the neighbors is getting a bit too much...
> 
> 
> 
> Note: off colored KBG is in overcrowded areas. It will all turn the same color with inputs.


Do you know the name of that coniferous shrub in the foreground of your picture? I love those with the yellowish hue.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens wow that is nice!


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - honestly not sure, I just figured it was some cheap shrub the builder had installed. I'll get Google Lens on it once the rain stops. I actually need to learn how to trim these because they are getting a bit crazy with growth. Probably getting the granular ferts I'm throwing on the lawn.

@Jeff_MI84 - Thanks man. They say KBG ages like a fine wine...I can't wait until Junior year!


----------



## lbb091919

The domination line can NEVER be too much! Looking mint! Hope to be there someday


----------



## JerseyGreens

lbb091919 said:


> The domination line can NEVER be too much! Looking mint! Hope to be there someday


You will be here in no time. These elite cultivars are on another level.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Steady, light rain all day...safe to say the Sand I'm getting delivered tomorrow from the yard is going to be wet...and heavy...Should get a discount as the weight scale will be off!!


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole domination thing with the neighbors is getting a bit too much...
> 
> 
> 
> Note: off colored KBG is in overcrowded areas. It will all turn the same color with inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the name of that coniferous shrub in the foreground of your picture? I love those with the yellowish hue.
Click to expand...

I think it's this:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/2-25-Gal-Gold-Mop-Cypress-Shrub-with-Golden-Foliage-14815/312949561?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028_008_LIVE_GOODS-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028_008_LIVE_GOODS-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP-71700000041079884-58700004780763886-92700040824317855&gclid=Cj0KCQjw4eaJBhDMARIsANhrQAAzmkuv0lJdAvp7oL7Kevn_l3m8grbHydrNL77Fy2UyJm2MXdQzGXoaAkZ-EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole domination thing with the neighbors is getting a bit too much...
> 
> 
> 
> Note: off colored KBG is in overcrowded areas. It will all turn the same color with inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the name of that coniferous shrub in the foreground of your picture? I love those with the yellowish hue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's this:
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/2-25-Gal-Gold-Mop-Cypress-Shrub-with-Golden-Foliage-14815/312949561?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028_008_LIVE_GOODS-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028_008_LIVE_GOODS-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-BASE_SHP-71700000041079884-58700004780763886-92700040824317855&gclid=Cj0KCQjw4eaJBhDMARIsANhrQAAzmkuv0lJdAvp7oL7Kevn_l3m8grbHydrNL77Fy2UyJm2MXdQzGXoaAkZ-EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
Click to expand...

Sweet. This will make my KBG Reno look even DEEPER blue/green. :mrgreen:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Better get the Advil ready stat...


----------



## lbb091919

How much is that?

What are you bringing the HOC down to?


----------



## JerseyGreens

lbb091919 said:


> How much is that?
> 
> What are you bringing the HOC down to?


10 tons.

Keeping it at 0.75inches.


----------



## bf7

Sweet!! I'll be curious to see if you go through all 10 tons. That's how much I was planning to get.


----------



## Liquidstone

You're gonna need that Advil IV! Going to look great, good luck.


----------



## Chuuurles

Your lawn already looks so flat in the back ground of the sand picture, this is going to be awesome. Hopefully your security cameras capture some of the action.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chuuurles said:


> Your lawn already looks so flat in the back ground of the sand picture, this is going to be awesome. Hopefully your security cameras capture some of the action.


Thanks mate - from the naked eye it looks level as all heck but it has some areas that have settled. Not many though - should be interesting how much sand falls into the canopy without overdoing it.


----------



## JerseyGreens

What dreams are made of:



@wardconnor - when are you testing yours?

Before sand shot - lawn is way overgrown at the moment.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Enjoy that Eco-250. It looks like so much fun.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Good luck on the top dress, that should be fun! Can't wait to see the result. You're on your way to perfection.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Better get the Advil ready stat...


No fair, you didn't tell us you had an eco250 as well. =)

Oh, fine, I'm sure you'll still be sore.


----------



## Liquidstone

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better get the Advil ready stat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fair, you didn't tell us you had an eco250 as well. =)
> 
> Oh, fine, I'm sure you'll still be sore.
Click to expand...

Haha, I thought the same thing man!


----------



## bernstem

Liquidstone said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better get the Advil ready stat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fair, you didn't tell us you had an eco250 as well. =)
> 
> Oh, fine, I'm sure you'll still be sore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I thought the same thing man!
Click to expand...

Yup, that is definitely cheating! (but I would do it too...) :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens

This is a great machine but without renting a mini skid or having a tractor with a bucket loader make this is a not so great rental choice.

Plus the damn sand is still wet from IDA.

I...can't...shovel anymore!


----------



## JerseyGreens

It's a wrap folks. Probably left one ton for spot leveling during fall blitz. All in all. I'm ready for a cold one.

I should have paid double for some specialty sand. This stuff looked good in the yard but I found rocks in it...

Any one know a creative way to get these off my yard before the grass begins growing gangbusters? I probably only have a day to find a solution.

Post sand:


----------



## JerseyGreens

The rocks are gone. 🤗



Yes, I wet all the sand beforehand!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> The rocks are gone. 🤗
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I wet all the sand beforehand!


holy crap, that worked? Badass!


----------



## bf7

Interesting. Did you get regular mason sand? How big were the rocks?

I wonder how much volume of sand you lost from it being so wet. I may need to consider adding some tons..


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Interesting. Did you get regular mason sand? How big were the rocks?
> 
> I wonder how much volume of sand you lost from it being so wet. I may need to consider adding some tons..


Yes, real good mason sand based on the sieve Analysis they provided me (ask for one).

The rocks that got mixed in were from the bucket loader most likely - these guys are loading all sorts of stuff in the yard.

Next time I'm going to the golf sand guys who only deal with Sand (just expensive).


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Liquidstone , @steffen707 , @bernstem - I'm still hurting today from all the shoveling and popping Advil like Skittles at the moment!


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rocks are gone. 🤗
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I wet all the sand beforehand!
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap, that worked? Badass!
Click to expand...

The 37HP Scag zero turn blower can move mountains - well not quite but you know what I mean!


----------



## bernstem

I hear you on the soreness. I definitely feel physical activity more now than 10 years ago, and I lift weights regularly. It will be well worth it in a few weeks, though.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> @Liquidstone , @steffen707 , @bernstem - I'm still hurting today from all the shoveling and popping Advil like Skittles at the moment!


I'm an Aleve guy myself.
Holy cow 37HP? That is a big blower. How much did it cost to rent?


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Liquidstone , @steffen707 , @bernstem - I'm still hurting today from all the shoveling and popping Advil like Skittles at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Aleve guy myself.
> Holy cow 37HP? That is a big blower. How much did it cost to rent?
Click to expand...

Basically pleaded with the guy that I rented the topdresser from to help me out.

Gave him an extra $75 to get the rocks out. He let me borrow his Stihl 800 to do the edges while he went wild with the SCAG. We were done in 15 minutes!!


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Liquidstone , @steffen707 , @bernstem - I'm still hurting today from all the shoveling and popping Advil like Skittles at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Aleve guy myself.
> Holy cow 37HP? That is a big blower. How much did it cost to rent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically pleaded with the guy that I rented the topdresser from to help me out.
> 
> Gave him an extra $75 to get the rocks out. He let me borrow his Stihl 800 to do the edges while he went wild with the SCAG. We were done in 15 minutes!!
Click to expand...

I have the Stihl Br600 and love it so much. It's basically what got me into lawn care. My only regret is not buying the 800


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Liquidstone , @steffen707 , @bernstem - I'm still hurting today from all the shoveling and popping Advil like Skittles at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Aleve guy myself.
> Holy cow 37HP? That is a big blower. How much did it cost to rent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically pleaded with the guy that I rented the topdresser from to help me out.
> 
> Gave him an extra $75 to get the rocks out. He let me borrow his Stihl 800 to do the edges while he went wild with the SCAG. We were done in 15 minutes!!
Click to expand...

I just bought a 800c I think with the side pull start. It's pretty nice. Got tired of borrowing my dad's br700

That's good to know you can get rocks out of the lawn easily with that type of machine.


----------



## Chuuurles

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Aleve guy myself.
> Holy cow 37HP? That is a big blower. How much did it cost to rent?
> 
> 
> 
> Basically pleaded with the guy that I rented the topdresser from to help me out.
> 
> Gave him an extra $75 to get the rocks out. He let me borrow his Stihl 800 to do the edges while he went wild with the SCAG. We were done in 15 minutes!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just bought a 800c I think with the side pull start. It's pretty nice. Got tired of borrowing my dad's br700
> 
> That's good to know you can get rocks out of the lawn easily with that type of machine.
Click to expand...

Power move! And sorry forgot to answer before, the weather app is RadarScope


----------



## JerseyGreens

Couldn't get the wifey to fly my drone while I worked yesterday...she had her hands full with the kiddos. No action shots but here are pictures from today.





*The two heaviest areas below - I see lots of mature plants still popping through. Should be OK. I wanted to thin parts of the lawn out as well and maybe the sand will help with that. For those experienced in topdressing feel free to drop some thoughts please!*





Ground-level



I skipped N because the 0.3 lbs N per K I put down last Saturday had the lawn growing rapidly. Might put down some tomorrow AM before running another long irrigation cycle or I might wait until later in the week if recovery looks smooth (I'm breaking the rules...).


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Couldn't get the wifey to fly my drone while I worked yesterday...she had her hands full with the kiddos. No action shots but here are pictures from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The two heaviest areas below - I see lots of mature plants still popping through. Should be OK. I wanted to thin parts of the lawn out as well and maybe the sand will help with that. For those experienced in topdressing feel free to drop some thoughts please!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground-level
> 
> 
> 
> I skipped N because the 0.3 lbs N per K I put down last Saturday had the lawn growing rapidly. Might put down some tomorrow AM before running another long irrigation cycle or I might wait until later in the week if recovery looks smooth (I'm breaking the rules...).


I have a question about sand capping/top dressing. What happens if you put too much sand on an area and it kills the grass below? Will the grass around that area send out rhyzomes to fill in those spots? Do those rhyzomes stay below the sand level in the soil level and shoot up new grass blades?

is it possible to overseed a spot when there is just sand at the top level?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - all valid questions. This was my first time sand topdressing. I'll take more pictures mid-week and keep you posted.

Hopefully others who have gone through this process can chime in.

The only answer I have for certain is that you can def throw seed on top of sand. Roll it in and it will grow.

I'm not doing that because I wanted to thin the KBG out.

I am concerned about the weather this week. Highs of mid 80s with humidity...I should get a fungicide app down just for safekeeping.


----------



## Neville Park

JerseyGreens said:


> Couldn't get the wifey to fly my drone while I worked yesterday...she had her hands full with the kiddos. No action shots but here are pictures from today.
> 
> 
> 
> Ground-level


Oh man, this looks awesome! 
nice work


----------



## bf7

This is really cool. From the high drone shot, it looks like there is a ton of sand, but you can barely see it ground level.

Obviously I am the furthest thing from an expert on this, but I've read that as long as you can see the plant popping through the sand, it should survive. That's for cool season. Bermuda I think you can pretty much bury it and it still thrives.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> This is really cool. From the high drone shot, it looks like there is a ton of sand, but you can barely see it ground level.
> 
> Obviously I am the furthest thing from an expert on this, but I've read that as long as you can see the plant popping through the sand, it should survive. That's for cool season. Bermuda I think you can pretty much bury it and it still thrives.


My thoughts exactly!

Looping in @MNLawnGuy1980 - I follow your journal closely and it looks like you put down a hefty dose of sand in August. What are your thoughts on the above?

I realize you threw down more seed whereas I didn't - I'm living on a prayer (cue Bon Jovi)!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

JerseyGreens said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really cool. From the high drone shot, it looks like there is a ton of sand, but you can barely see it ground level.
> 
> Obviously I am the furthest thing from an expert on this, but I've read that as long as you can see the plant popping through the sand, it should survive. That's for cool season. Bermuda I think you can pretty much bury it and it still thrives.
> 
> 
> 
> Looping in @MNLawnGuy1980 - I follow your journal closely and it looks like you put down a hefty dose of sand in August. What are your thoughts on the above?
> 
> I realize you threw down more seed whereas I didn't - I'm living on a prayer (cue Bon Jovi)!
Click to expand...

I went too heavy with the sand and am somewhat paying the price on it. It is coming back but taking it's sweet time. I am on 28 days this morning and the sand is pretty visible still from the top shots but looks fine at ground level.

What was told me to use as a benchmark was that if your grass is still peeking through, it should be fine. I did not follow that, which is fine, but I feel as though I should have applied seed at a new lawn rate, not at an overseed rate.

I also had quite a bit of grass die that was showing through. I am not sure if that had to with the sand getting hotter in the sun than what it was used to, or what the deal was on it. I am back to regular mows, sometimes twice a day because I have always found that it thickens up quite a bit with regular mowing.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thank you, @MNLawnGuy1980 - you raise a great point about the temps...I went ahead and did this thinking Fall was right around the corner but I was surprised by one more week of Summer weather...I'll make sure to keep the lawn "wet" otherwise the sand will start baking the living plants.

Well...my goals were to level the lawn/and thin it out...let's just hope I don't toast the whole thing while I'm at it!


----------



## dleonard11122

Where were you able to find a topdresser for rent?


----------



## steffen707

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really cool. From the high drone shot, it looks like there is a ton of sand, but you can barely see it ground level.
> 
> Obviously I am the furthest thing from an expert on this, but I've read that as long as you can see the plant popping through the sand, it should survive. That's for cool season. Bermuda I think you can pretty much bury it and it still thrives.
> 
> 
> 
> Looping in @MNLawnGuy1980 - I follow your journal closely and it looks like you put down a hefty dose of sand in August. What are your thoughts on the above?
> 
> I realize you threw down more seed whereas I didn't - I'm living on a prayer (cue Bon Jovi)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went too heavy with the sand and am somewhat paying the price on it. It is coming back but taking it's sweet time. I am on 28 days this morning and the sand is pretty visible still from the top shots but looks fine at ground level.
> 
> What was told me to use as a benchmark was that if your grass is still peeking through, it should be fine. I did not follow that, which is fine, but I feel as though I should have applied seed at a new lawn rate, not at an overseed rate.
> 
> I also had quite a bit of grass die that was showing through. I am not sure if that had to with the sand getting hotter in the sun than what it was used to, or what the deal was on it. I am back to regular mows, sometimes twice a day because I have always found that it thickens up quite a bit with regular mowing.
Click to expand...

so both @JerseyGreens and @MNLawnGuy1980 feel that cool season grass seed rolled into sand will germinate? That's good to know. I'm fearful of ever doing a sand topdressing, but that's years from now anyway. I'm fearful because my current lawn salad takes like 2 seasons to fill-in where an ant hill pops up and then I spray it. Ants have been gone for months, but doesn't fill in. It feels like it just gets thinner and thinner and thinner in the backyard even though I got it on a decent fertility program.

I first need to make sure I can get my new cultivars to fill into spots or in situations that the lawn-salad wouldn't, then maybe i'll follow you guys. You certainly have amazing, full, flat lawns.

My office had a golf outing social event for clients last Friday and I stopped a few times and just touched and admired the fairways. Man that's awesome.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@dleonard11122 - it's rented from a landscape buddy of mine. He doesn't advertise it for rent but I'm willing to vouch for anyone looking to rent it. He's in Central NJ - just a heads up.


----------



## bf7

@MNLawnGuy1980 looking at your journal, you put down 2 yards of sand, correct? How many sq ft did you cover with that? Yard looks great btw.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

@bf7, the majority (3/4) of it was put in the front yard over ~4-5k sq ft. I did put some down by the pond but the majority was put in the front yard.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Does anyone know if Sand can just washout?


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Does anyone know if Sand can just washout?


I think you want it to wash out, then it'll make it smoother/more level.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Sand can just washout?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you want it to wash out, then it'll make it smoother/more level.
Click to expand...

Ahh you are a wise man. The sand could find it's way into low spots if it does move!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> @steffen707 - all valid questions. This was my first time sand topdressing. I'll take more pictures mid-week and keep you posted.
> 
> Hopefully others who have gone through this process can chime in.
> 
> The only answer I have for certain is that you can def throw seed on top of sand. Roll it in and it will grow.
> 
> I'm not doing that because I wanted to thin the KBG out.
> 
> I am concerned about the weather this week. Highs of mid 80s with humidity...I should get a fungicide app down just for safekeeping.


Ryan Knorr killed off a front section of his lawn, scalped it, verticut it, topdressed with sand, and going to reseed into the sand. 




lol, he discusses this exact question I had for you at 14:39.....cool :bandit:


----------



## bf7

Any washout?


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Any washout?


Nope in fact this is a scenario where mother nature helped me with the downpour. I see a lot more green from an aerial view!

It still looks like crap overall since the drag mat bruised/killed many leaf blades but that will get better as I mow it off.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Snuck in a quick mow - I was surprised by how well the fast moving T-storm helped settle some sand into nooks/crannies but also by how many grass blades were standing back up today.

Glad I didn't follow conventional wisdom and put down a crazy amount of N with the Sand - I was cutting off 1.5inches in areas just now which amazes me since this lawn was brutally tortured this weekend.

Here is a picture from the Reno Journal *last year*:


I "drowned" all of that dead, matted down grass (was 5 inches long) and thatch under my topsoil layer with the hopes that over time microbes would eat away at it and recycle some of those nutrients back to my new grass roots...I'm no turf scientist but I figure that could be playing a role now!


----------



## bf7

You just scared the crap out of me. The first thing I saw was the picture of the dead grass, and I jumped to the conclusion that you killed your lawn with the sand, haha.

Glad to hear recovery is moving along. It looks like this hot weather is sticking around a little longer!


----------



## JerseyGreens

9/13/21: Heaviest sand areas



9/14/21





It ain't pretty yet but she's getting there.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Rain en route tonight.

Applied:
0.15 lbs N per K - Urea

I want to put more down but we are still in the 80s for 7-10 more days. Unseasonably warm.


----------



## livt0ride

Looking great already! I'm already dreaming about topdressing my reno next season haha. I just hope I can find a top dresser to rent like you did. That would be amazing!


----------



## JerseyGreens

livt0ride said:


> Looking great already! I'm already dreaming about topdressing my reno next season haha. I just hope I can find a top dresser to rent like you did. That would be amazing!


Thank you!

I'll tell you what - if the sand you, or anyone for that matter, ends up getting is WET - that awesome topdresser works great but you still get your butt kicked by shoveling it into the damn thing..

Now if I rented a Dingo + the topdresser...I would have been done in about 1.5 hours with no soreness!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great already! I'm already dreaming about topdressing my reno next season haha. I just hope I can find a top dresser to rent like you did. That would be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'll tell you what - if the sand you, or anyone for that matter, ends up getting is WET - that awesome topdresser works great but you still get your butt kicked by shoveling it into the damn thing..
> 
> Now if I rented a Dingo + the topdresser...I would have been done in about 1.5 hours with no soreness!
Click to expand...

I never thought of renting a Dingo before, but if I have to move a lot of dirt or sand again, I might. about $290 per day in my area.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great already! I'm already dreaming about topdressing my reno next season haha. I just hope I can find a top dresser to rent like you did. That would be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'll tell you what - if the sand you, or anyone for that matter, ends up getting is WET - that awesome topdresser works great but you still get your butt kicked by shoveling it into the damn thing..
> 
> Now if I rented a Dingo + the topdresser...I would have been done in about 1.5 hours with no soreness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never thought of renting a Dingo before, but if I have to move a lot of dirt or sand again, I might. about $290 per day in my area.
Click to expand...

It would be the best $290 spent if you ask me!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Dude, where did my Sand go? 🤗


----------



## steffen707




----------



## JP900++

Looking really good!


----------



## bf7

Have you driven the GM over it to see if it feels less bumpy?

The grass looks happy and healthy!


----------



## JerseyGreens

@bf7 - last few mows were with the Allett only. In regards to the bumps...yes and no. It definitely leveled some areas on my slope that were terrible but it's not 100% yet...

I see why people do this YOY until it gets right. I went out to throw some granular fert early this AM and the lawn and sand was extremely wet...no rain overnight...has me scratching my head at the moment. I don't want this sand layer to hold "too" much moisture - the purpose was to help it percolate down more efficiently! (I need to do more research)


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> @bf7 - last few mows were with the Allett only. In regards to the bumps...yes and no. It definitely leveled some areas on my slope that were terrible but it's not 100% yet...
> 
> I see why people do this YOY until it gets right. I went out to throw some granular fert early this AM and the lawn and sand was extremely wet...no rain overnight...has me scratching my head at the moment. I don't want this sand layer to hold "too" much moisture - the purpose was to help it percolate down more efficiently! (I need to do more research)


Is that wetness just from cold Temps at night and warmer during the day causing dew? My lawn was quite wet yesterday morning too with no irrigation.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bf7 - last few mows were with the Allett only. In regards to the bumps...yes and no. It definitely leveled some areas on my slope that were terrible but it's not 100% yet...
> 
> I see why people do this YOY until it gets right. I went out to throw some granular fert early this AM and the lawn and sand was extremely wet...no rain overnight...has me scratching my head at the moment. I don't want this sand layer to hold "too" much moisture - the purpose was to help it percolate down more efficiently! (I need to do more research)
> 
> 
> 
> Is that wetness just from cold Temps at night and warmer during the day causing dew? My lawn was quite wet yesterday morning too with no irrigation.
Click to expand...

Possibly yes - just surprised that how wet the sand was. Taking the kids on a walk, if it dried out already then we are good!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
0.35 lbs N per K - via CXGRN. 8-1-8

YTD N Total: 3.45 lbs per K


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great. What's you target N? 5 or 6 lbs? Are you switching to urea or AMS now?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great. What's you target N? 5 or 6 lbs? Are you switching to urea or AMS now?


Thanks Stu - I'll probably end up somewhere in between 5-6 when all is said and done.


----------



## VALawnNoob

JerseyGreens said:


> @bf7 - last few mows were with the Allett only. In regards to the bumps...yes and no. It definitely leveled some areas on my slope that were terrible but it's not 100% yet...
> 
> I see why people do this YOY until it gets right. I went out to throw some granular fert early this AM and the lawn and sand was extremely wet...no rain overnight...has me scratching my head at the moment. I don't want this sand layer to hold "too" much moisture - the purpose was to help it percolate down more efficiently! (I need to do more research)


was the moisture from overnight condensation or do you think it is holding the wetness from prior rain. I too thought that sand not only levels but also drains well so this sounds a bit


----------



## JerseyGreens

VALawnNoob said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bf7 - last few mows were with the Allett only. In regards to the bumps...yes and no. It definitely leveled some areas on my slope that were terrible but it's not 100% yet...
> 
> I see why people do this YOY until it gets right. I went out to throw some granular fert early this AM and the lawn and sand was extremely wet...no rain overnight...has me scratching my head at the moment. I don't want this sand layer to hold "too" much moisture - the purpose was to help it percolate down more efficiently! (I need to do more research)
> 
> 
> 
> was the moisture from overnight condensation or do you think it is holding the wetness from prior rain. I too thought that sand not only levels but also drains well so this sounds a bit
Click to expand...

Morning dew or transpiration. It was dry within an hour.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Applied:
> 0.35 lbs N per K - via CXGRN. 8-1-8
> 
> YTD N Total: 3.45 lbs per K


Wow this looks awesome. True inspiration.

I'm starting to worry that I dumped too much sand in some spots. It looks fine at eye level from far away but terrible standing over it. And the sand stays wet so I can't brush it down further. Just watering like crazy and hoping the grass can push through.

Your before and after pics give me hope lol


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied:
> 0.35 lbs N per K - via CXGRN. 8-1-8
> 
> YTD N Total: 3.45 lbs per K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this looks awesome. True inspiration.
> 
> I'm starting to worry that I dumped too much sand in some spots. It looks fine at eye level from far away but terrible standing over it. And the sand stays wet so I can't brush it down further. Just watering like crazy and hoping the grass can push through.
> 
> Your before and after pics give me hope lol
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Just pray for a heavy rain.


----------



## Liquidstone

JerseyGreens said:


> Applied:
> 0.35 lbs N per K - via CXGRN. 8-1-8
> 
> YTD N Total: 3.45 lbs per K


That LOTM is in your crosshairs!


----------



## JerseyGreens

@jskierko - thank you for the LOTM nomination!

@Liquidstone - much appreciated!

Growing KBG is a journey. I thought about skipping the aggressive scarifying and sand topdressing on a lawn that is only a year old. Glad I didn't because she's responding great!


----------



## Mondeh6

Wow just browsed through your journal and I am impressed. Your jumpoff looks really good. Though it was not in my budget, I feel bad for not leveling. I added some soil but nothing extreme. I prolly wont use my GM1600 until the second season of my reno.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Mondeh6 said:


> Wow just browsed through your journal and I am impressed. Your jumpoff looks really good. Though it was not in my budget, I feel bad for not leveling. I added some soil but nothing extreme. I prolly wont use my GM1600 until the second season of my reno.


Thanks! You can use your GM1600 out the gate. Just be careful on the turns and make sure the yard is dry.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
0.25 lbs N per K via AMS: 21-0-0

Recovery is getting there...starting to look better everyday.


----------



## bf7

Looking stellar (and smooth). What hoc?

3 inches of rain later, mine is starting to rebound too.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Looking stellar (and smooth). What hoc?
> 
> 3 inches of rain later, mine is starting to rebound too.


Thanks man. Glad you got that rain - it will help big time.

Still at 0.75inches. Keeping it here probably for the rest of the growing season.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Not "lawn" related but I got down HollyTone and Tiger90 around my native Holly Trees. HollyTone is by far the worst smelling soil amendment out there...once the smell gets in your nose it takes a day or two to shake out!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Not "lawn" related but I got down HollyTone and Tiger90 around my native Holly Trees. HollyTone is by far the worst smelling soil amendment out there...once the smell gets in your nose it takes a day or two to shake out!


Ever use Iron-X? It removes surface rust dots on wheels, car paint. STINKY. I put it in three industrial zip lock bags and it still smells up the garage from time to time. 1-2 days to lose the smell is impressive though.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not "lawn" related but I got down HollyTone and Tiger90 around my native Holly Trees. HollyTone is by far the worst smelling soil amendment out there...once the smell gets in your nose it takes a day or two to shake out!
> 
> 
> 
> Ever use Iron-X? It removes surface rust dots on wheels, car paint. STINKY. I put it in three industrial zip lock bags and it still smells up the garage from time to time. 1-2 days to lose the smell is impressive though.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I do - love carpro products.


----------



## bernstem

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not "lawn" related but I got down HollyTone and Tiger90 around my native Holly Trees. HollyTone is by far the worst smelling soil amendment out there...once the smell gets in your nose it takes a day or two to shake out!
> 
> 
> 
> Ever use Iron-X? It removes surface rust dots on wheels, car paint. STINKY. I put it in three industrial zip lock bags and it still smells up the garage from time to time. 1-2 days to lose the smell is impressive though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I do - love carpro products.
Click to expand...

There is a lemon scent one, but I haven't used it so don't know how well it works to mask the smell. If you haven't tried them, you need to sample Hydro2 (use the pre-mix or dilute with distilled water) and Elixir. They are the way to go for coating maintenance.


----------



## steffen707

bernstem said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever use Iron-X? It removes surface rust dots on wheels, car paint. STINKY. I put it in three industrial zip lock bags and it still smells up the garage from time to time. 1-2 days to lose the smell is impressive though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I do - love carpro products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a lemon scent one, but I haven't used it so don't know how well it works to mask the smell. If you haven't tried them, you need to sample Hydro2 (use the pre-mix or dilute with distilled water) and Elixir. They are the way to go for coating maintenance.
Click to expand...

Well look at that cute little guy, 50ml bottle! https://www.carpro-us.com/more-categories/samples/carpro-ironx-lemon-scent-sample-50ml/
I'll give that a whirl if I ever run out of my current iron-x. TLF is useful for things other than lawncare. :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## MarineOh3

Too funny. I use a Nanolex wheel cleaner and Iron remover and that stuff stinks too…. Every time I use it my wife complains that the garage smells for days.

Turf is looking amazing. Well done


----------



## steffen707

Okay, one more non lawn comment. First time I used Iron-x I was at a pay and spray. Totally hosed the entire car off afterwards. Still smelled for weeks.

@JerseyGreens how does your bluebank compare to the neighbor's for dark green and Greenup?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Is there a car detailing sub? I know @Ware has the OG setup at his new house. I did my own wash bay setup. Us car nerds need to stick together once the lawns go dormant...we will have a reason to stay in touch.

@steffen707 - google Merlin's magic elixer carpro, I still make my own elixir! 😀


----------



## Ware

JerseyGreens said:


> Is there a car detailing sub? I know @Ware has the OG setup at his new house. I did my own wash bay setup. Us car nerds need to stick together once the lawns go dormant...we will have a reason to stay in touch.
> 
> @steffen707 - google Merlin's magic elixer carpro, I still make my own elixir! 😀


I think most of it is in this thread. There probably isn't enough to start a new subforum.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Makes sense @Ware - thanks.

@steffen707 - it's not even fair comparing my lawn to the neighbors. Apples and oranges. I try to help the guy out but he's disinterested.


----------



## JerseyGreens

The backbreaking work with the sand was well worth it!


----------



## steffen707

Worth it if you want really beautiful, flat lawns....... :thumbup:


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

That's a fake grass!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

That looks so nice. Do you ever catch anybody walking by and touching the grass?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks gang!

Haven't caught a stranger touching but all of my family members and friends do when they come over.

They take their shoes off and want to feel it barefoot.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Thanks gang!
> 
> Haven't caught a stranger touching but all of my family members and friends do when they come over.
> 
> They take their shoes off and want to feel it barefoot.


Oooh, I've never walked on a fairway barefoot.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gang!
> 
> Haven't caught a stranger touching but all of my family members and friends do when they come over.
> 
> They take their shoes off and want to feel it barefoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I've never walked on a fairway barefoot.
Click to expand...

If you ever find yourself in Jersey then we can make that happen!


----------



## bf7

Definitely worth it! This yard is flat AF.

Some other things you can do barefoot:
- reel mow (probably not the smartest thing to do, but satisfying)
- spread sand (feels like walking on a beach at the end, only softer)

The only thing I will not try is spraying barefoot!


----------



## JerseyGreens

😆 - true that @bf7!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Back at it!

My wife just said, "if you keep F'ing playing with sand then you might as well just buy us a beach house!"

Said like a true Jersey Girl.


----------



## ericgautier

JerseyGreens said:


> Back at it!


You are a mad man! :lol:


----------



## bernstem

Looking good - like a grass table.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thank you @bernstem - can't wait to get some stripes down on this!!

I've been single cutting back and forth on each stripe (erasing them) to promote vertical growth.


----------



## JerseyGreens

ericgautier said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back at it!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a mad man! :lol:
Click to expand...

Pretty much! I absolutely cannot have a pile of sand sitting in my driveway over winter. I'd get more heat from the misses on that front!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back at it!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a mad man! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much! I absolutely cannot have a pile of sand sitting in my driveway over winter. I'd get more heat from the misses on that front!
Click to expand...

"Would you rather I put it on the lawn, or leave it on the driveway, honey? "


----------



## Chris LI

JerseyGreens said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back at it!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a mad man! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much! I absolutely cannot have a pile of sand sitting in my driveway over winter. I'd get more heat from the misses on that front!
Click to expand...

Throw 'er down! That WILL be a huge green tabletop when it grows back in. :thumbup:


----------



## bf7

Now I get why so many people say they wish they ordered MORE sand. You can put it on THICK!


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> The backbreaking work with the sand was well worth it!


🤤


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> Now I get why so many people say they wish they ordered MORE sand. You can put it on THICK!


I need more money so I can afford a pole shed for my sand storage honey! :lol:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks everyone!

Yes, @steffen707 - you need a she shed just for sand 😆


----------



## JerseyGreens

Who said night shots are only allowed during a fresh Reno to check for germ...!?



I see why people do monostands now - the uniformity is next level.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Yes, @steffen707 - you need a she shed just for sand 😆


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
0.5lbs N per K - Urea


----------



## JerseyGreens

First cut with the 1600 since topdressing. It's coming along.


----------



## bf7

Smooth as a table top!


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> First cut with the 1600 since topdressing. It's coming along.


Looks really good! Gonna burn that pattern in for fall?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thank you @bf7 and @Stuofsci02 !!

These were the first stripes I laid down since the sand. I kept erasing each pass to promote vertical growth and a cleaner cut - it definitely helped.

Not sure if I'll burn this pattern in yet. With the sun angle changing I'll have to figure out what will look best now!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Great job! Seeing a lawn like yours is what inspires me to work harder.


----------



## steffen707

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Great job! Seeing a lawn like yours is what inspires me to work harder.


I second that!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @steffen707 and @Jeff_MI84 - hopefully this motivates people to take it easy in July/August with the realization that you can pick things up again in September with success.


----------



## livt0ride

I don't see a difference at all... lol J/K. Wow you can notice a huge difference! I can't wait to get mine going like that. I am so pumped to get mine filled in and top-dressed next season!


----------



## JerseyGreens

livt0ride said:


> I don't see a difference at all... lol J/K. Wow you can notice a huge difference! I can't wait to get mine going like that. I am so pumped to get mine filled in and top-dressed next season!


haha - honestly, I knew the sand wasn't going to do much leveling but it helped to thin my lawn out which was my main goal!


----------



## livt0ride

JerseyGreens said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a difference at all... lol J/K. Wow you can notice a huge difference! I can't wait to get mine going like that. I am so pumped to get mine filled in and top-dressed next season!
> 
> 
> 
> haha - honestly, I knew the sand wasn't going to do much leveling but it helped to thin my lawn out which was my main goal!
Click to expand...

No seriously it looks a lot flatter. Looking great!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a difference at all... lol J/K. Wow you can notice a huge difference! I can't wait to get mine going like that. I am so pumped to get mine filled in and top-dressed next season!
> 
> 
> 
> haha - honestly, I knew the sand wasn't going to do much leveling but it helped to thin my lawn out which was my main goal!
Click to expand...

My lawn is pretty thin, I'll trade you. :mrgreen:


----------



## JerseyGreens

🤣 @steffen707 - at your stage you want it to be a little thin. Thinning my lawn out let more plants freely mature and deepen with color.

They say KBG ages like a fine wine but this genetic color is next level...


----------



## Chris LI

JerseyGreens said:


> They say KBG ages like a fine wine but this genetic color is next level...


You're not kidding! I love the blue color! Bluebank is living up to its name!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Finally went ahead and double cut today, burning in the stripes. I was going to do a diagonal pattern as well but felt raindrops. That sand on my side yard, near the lot line got additional topdressing the past few weekends. Had my insane washout last year go that way due to grading. It was a bumpy mess (still is - will be a long term process).

Before:





After:


----------



## jskierko

Nice deep color, looks exceptional! Neighbor's current status is, uhhhh, quite artistic (trying to find the nicest way to put it).


----------



## bf7

jskierko said:


> Nice deep color, looks exceptional! Neighbor's current status is, uhhhh, quite artistic (trying to find the nicest way to put it).


:lol: seriously, what is going on in that neighbor's yard? Looks like 50 shades of green.

On the other hand, check out that smokeshow lawn next door! A few leaves on the ground are always nice touch.


----------



## Wile

Exceptional color! Great work!


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deep color, looks exceptional! Neighbor's current status is, uhhhh, quite artistic (trying to find the nicest way to put it).
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: seriously, what is going on in that neighbor's yard? Looks like 50 shades of green.
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Dang, that aerial photo! Looking GREEN!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @Chris LI , @jskierko , @bf7 , @Wile and @steffen707 !

The neighbor is struggling. Piecemeal projects with contractors throwing all sorts of seeds...

I need to think of a barrier over there...willing to lose some of my sq footage with one long mulch bed and landscaping. Would love ideas! Turning the GM the way it stands right now is easy though.


----------



## gregonfire

Looks fantastic man!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> The neighbor is struggling. Piecemeal projects with contractors throwing all sorts of seeds...


"Damn, that neighbor's lawn looks amazing Dave.......Maybe we should ask him what he used?"

"Nawww, this DOT approved seed grows everywhere Sam."


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @gregonfire ! :lol: @steffen707


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

I'm really a fan now!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:

The last of my CX GRN: 8-1-8
Roughly 0.5lbs N per K


----------



## Lust4Lawn

Hey, this is looking amazing! Congrats on the big ROI on that sand work. Did you just gorilla card adnauseum? What was your technique?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Lust4Lawn said:


> Hey, this is looking amazing! Congrats on the big ROI on that sand work. Did you just gorilla card adnauseum? What was your technique?


Thanks man.

Multi weekend process. The majority of it was moved with an EcoLawn spreader. Worked great but I should have rented a dingo as well because shoveling into the spreader was killer.


----------



## JerseyGreens

To those following and @g-man - I had a quick question.

The KBG is doing a good job at thickening up after all that it's been through (aggressive thinning and Sand topdressing).

Given it's thin at the moment, my broadleaf weed pressure is off the charts high - Clover, Dandelion, Crabgrass, Goosegrass to name a few are popping up all over the place.

I was planning on hitting it with my usual herbicide concoction (Triplet, Triclopyr and Tenacity) but I'm second guessing myself...

Should I just focus on feeding and mowing to get everything thickened up before Winter and deal with the nonsense weeds next Spring?

(I wish there was a voting option)


----------



## situman

I would just hand pull the big ones. Feed the grass and have it thicken up ready for winter and it will crowd out the smaller weeds plus the cold will kill the most of the broadleafs anyways. There's just something satisfying about pulling up a weed, leaving its body on the lawn as a warning/example to other weeds to not invade.


----------



## livt0ride

My vote doesn't count for much, but I would think you would just want to feed and push your lawn without anymore stress before winter. As @situman said they will just die off in winter.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

I would spot spray with triclopyr and then put down isoxaben to prevent more from coming.


----------



## Robs92k

JerseyGreens said:


> To those following and @g-man - I had a quick question.
> 
> The KBG is doing a good job at thickening up after all that it's been through (aggressive thinning and Sand topdressing).
> 
> Given it's thin at the moment, my broadleaf weed pressure is off the charts high - Clover, Dandelion, Crabgrass, Goosegrass to name a few are popping up all over the place.
> 
> I was planning on hitting it with my usual herbicide concoction (Triplet, Triclopyr and Tenacity) but I'm second guessing myself...
> 
> Should I just focus on feeding and mowing to get everything thickened up before Winter and deal with the nonsense weeds next Spring?
> 
> (I wish there was a voting option)


I have the same question…g-man and a few others reiterated/ implied the same as the other two comments on your string. Mine was stressed for different reasons and they've tripled in size and number in 6 weeks. I am really anxious to put down the speedzone I've had in my garage for a few months.

I keep hearing the same…work on the turf in fall, kill the weeds in spring…so I'm holding off.

I'll be watching your journal just in case…lol. Thanks for asking the question.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I would leave out the tenacity but would spray the broadleaf weeds with triclopyr. The crabgrass isn't a problem as you know it will die over winter. The weather is so warm I feel the season has extended a bit.


----------



## jskierko

Gly and start over is the only option.


----------



## livt0ride

jskierko said:


> Gly and start over is the only option.


:lol:


----------



## JerseyGreens

jskierko said:


> Gly and start over is the only option.


 :lol:

@SNOWBOB11 made the same comment to a question or journal entry I made earlier in the season.

Love it!!


----------



## bf7

I vote spot spray with selective. Sure it's a little more work than a blanket, but there is no risk of damage on 99% of the turf. I don't see a downside unless the amount of weeds is off the charts or you are bad at spotting.


----------



## uts

If you have quinclorac on hand, I would mix it with triclopyr. It will kill of the crabgrass and would give you 2 agents against clover. Push the grass to fill the crabgrass spots if possible.


----------



## g-man

JerseyGreens said:


> To those following and @g-man - I had a quick question.
> 
> The KBG is doing a good job at thickening up after all that it's been through (aggressive thinning and Sand topdressing).
> 
> Given it's thin at the moment, my broadleaf weed pressure is off the charts high - Clover, Dandelion, Crabgrass, Goosegrass to name a few are popping up all over the place.
> 
> I was planning on hitting it with my usual herbicide concoction (Triplet, Triclopyr and Tenacity) but I'm second guessing myself...
> 
> Should I just focus on feeding and mowing to get everything thickened up before Winter and deal with the nonsense weeds next Spring?
> 
> (I wish there was a voting option)


I don't understand why do thinning and sand topdressing if you don't have your weeds under control. If the grass is growing healthy, then do a herbicide.


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> To those following and @g-man - I had a quick question.
> 
> The KBG is doing a good job at thickening up after all that it's been through (aggressive thinning and Sand topdressing).
> 
> Given it's thin at the moment, my broadleaf weed pressure is off the charts high - Clover, Dandelion, Crabgrass, Goosegrass to name a few are popping up all over the place.
> 
> I was planning on hitting it with my usual herbicide concoction (Triplet, Triclopyr and Tenacity) but I'm second guessing myself...
> 
> Should I just focus on feeding and mowing to get everything thickened up before Winter and deal with the nonsense weeds next Spring?
> 
> (I wish there was a voting option)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I don't understand why do thinning and sand topdressing if you don't have your weeds under control. If the grass is growing healthy, then do a herbicide.
Click to expand...

Ok will do, thanks. I didn't have much (visible) weed pressure prior to the stressful activities.


----------



## steffen707

Robs92k said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> To those following and @g-man - I had a quick question.
> 
> The KBG is doing a good job at thickening up after all that it's been through (aggressive thinning and Sand topdressing).
> 
> Given it's thin at the moment, my broadleaf weed pressure is off the charts high - Clover, Dandelion, Crabgrass, Goosegrass to name a few are popping up all over the place.
> 
> I was planning on hitting it with my usual herbicide concoction (Triplet, Triclopyr and Tenacity) but I'm second guessing myself...
> 
> Should I just focus on feeding and mowing to get everything thickened up before Winter and deal with the nonsense weeds next Spring?
> 
> (I wish there was a voting option)
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same question…g-man and a few others reiterated/ implied the same as the other two comments on your string. Mine was stressed for different reasons and they've tripled in size and number in 6 weeks. I am really anxious to put down the speedzone I've had in my garage for a few months.
> 
> I keep hearing the same…work on the turf in fall, kill the weeds in spring…so I'm holding off.
> 
> I'll be watching your journal just in case…lol. Thanks for asking the question.
Click to expand...

Why don't you two flip a coin, one waits for spring, one sprays now? :lol: :?

Jk, jk, my vote doesn't count much either, but I'd pull some, spot spray any that are a pain to get rid of (like even if you pull they come back) , then do the normal treating in spring.


----------



## Robs92k

steffen707 said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> To those following and @g-man - I had a quick question.
> 
> The KBG is doing a good job at thickening up after all that it's been through (aggressive thinning and Sand topdressing).
> 
> Given it's thin at the moment, my broadleaf weed pressure is off the charts high - Clover, Dandelion, Crabgrass, Goosegrass to name a few are popping up all over the place.
> 
> I was planning on hitting it with my usual herbicide concoction (Triplet, Triclopyr and Tenacity) but I'm second guessing myself...
> 
> Should I just focus on feeding and mowing to get everything thickened up before Winter and deal with the nonsense weeds next Spring?
> 
> (I wish there was a voting option)
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same question…g-man and a few others reiterated/ implied the same as the other two comments on your string. Mine was stressed for different reasons and they've tripled in size and number in 6 weeks. I am really anxious to put down the speedzone I've had in my garage for a few months.
> 
> I keep hearing the same…work on the turf in fall, kill the weeds in spring…so I'm holding off.
> 
> I'll be watching your journal just in case…lol. Thanks for asking the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you two flip a coin, one waits for spring, one sprays now? :lol: :?
> 
> Jk, jk, my vote doesn't count much either, but I'd pull some, spot spray any that are a pain to get rid of (like even if you pull they come back) , then do the normal treating in spring.
Click to expand...

^lol…In all fairness, I don't think it's disastrous one way or the other.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Came back home from out of town to a shaggy lawn.

Double wides with the Allett - HOC: 0.75inches


----------



## livt0ride

I think doubles are my favorite. How wide is your Allett?


----------



## JerseyGreens

livt0ride said:


> I think doubles are my favorite. How wide is your Allett?


20 inch Kensington. Doing a great job with mowing the lawn as its still too thin for the GM.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Better color depiction on the BlueBank from this angle.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

JerseyGreens said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think doubles are my favorite. How wide is your Allett?
> 
> 
> 
> 20 inch Kensington. Doing a great job with mowing the lawn as its still too thin for the GM.
Click to expand...

What you mean it's too thin for the GM?

It's looking fantastic by the way.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @SNOWBOB11 !

I thinned out the Reno aggressively and although it's filling in rapidly it's just a better quality of cut with the Allett since there is a little turf rake that stands the turf up before it hits the reel.

I'm still using the 1600 often but it just misses a lot of stragglers that are pushed down by the grooved roller and don't stand up quick enough before the reel. I understand why the warm season guys that verticut a lot appreciate units with groomers!

This will all be in the past by next Spring. It will be thick again and the GM will be the daily driver.


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> Better color depiction on the BlueBank from this angle.


Outstanding... Doesn't look thin at all...


----------



## bf7

That domination line! Your neighbor is going to flag these photos as inappropriate &#128514; Looks great


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> That domination line! Your neighbor is going to flag these photos as inappropriate 😂 Looks great


😂. I have to be careful here as I sent them a link to my Reno journal when they asked about what I was doing and for pointers!

They probably hate me right about now...


----------



## Wile

JerseyGreens said:


> Better color depiction on the BlueBank from this angle.





JerseyGreens said:


> Came back home from out of town to a shaggy lawn.
> 
> Double wides with the Allett - HOC: 0.75inches


Man, that's just awesome. The domination line is so stark its like entering a whole new world.


----------



## rhart

Looking really nice!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @Wile and @rhart !!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Applied:
0.35 lbs N per K via Urea - probably my last N for the year.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Lawn is growing like crazy...I finally bit the bullet (got away from work/family) and mowed today which is the first time I mowed every other day this entire growing season (no PGR since July...) I was expecting .25 - .5 inches of clippings but I had some 1 inch+ size clippings...this is unreal. Don't recall a growth rate this aggressive in my area for end of Oct. I hope it's pushing roots and rhizomes as much as top growth...

We were hit with 3.7 inches of rain over the last 36 hours (ended overnight) and not a single area was muddy in my front lawn. Loving that sand!

Lastly, I definitely have the Poa bug (welcome to the club right...)...don't know which one but I can see some off colored looking bluegrass popping up in multiple areas...should be a fun Spring ahead...:lol:


----------



## JerseyGreens

The beauty of a reel low lawn...leaves just skip across when the wind gusts are 30-40mph and get stuck next door :lol:

Mind you this neighbor has no mature trees in their front yard so all of these leaves are donations...payback for the weed seeds, fungus, poa creeping across...etc...

This is the view from my office and it's safe to say I've been distracted all day watching this unfold - ha!


----------



## bf7

Haha! This neighbor has taken some abuse here on TLF, and he has access to your journal. I'm keeping my mouth shut from now on.

If my neighbors found my journal, I might have to skip town...

Lawn looks amazing. I really like the fall color on Bluebank.


----------



## livt0ride

Just missing out on all that organic matter that could be mulched in. :lol:


----------



## situman

livt0ride said:


> Just missing out on all that organic matter that could be mulched in. :lol:


I'm actually wanting my neighbor's big trees to shed it leaves on my front lawn already so I can mulch it in!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Some eye candy for the little ones (and parents)!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Some eye candy for the little ones (and parents)!


YUM. I couldn't get my Halloween cut in because of so much standing water in my yard. Jealous!


----------



## jrubb42

JerseyGreens said:


> Some eye candy for the little ones (and parents)!


Looking mint man. Great work!


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> Some eye candy for the little ones (and parents)!


Really love this shot


----------



## Lust4Lawn

Looking great! How are you liking the 1600 after you've gotten used to it? How many blades on the reel?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Lust4Lawn said:


> Looking great! How are you liking the 1600 after you've gotten used to it? How many blades on the reel?


Thank you!

8-blade. The 1600 is a beautiful machine. I've been using the Allett more recently as it has a turf rake before the reel which helps stand the turf up before cutting.

When the yard is thickened up fully in the Spring the 1600 will be the daily driver.


----------



## rhart

That is absolute perfection! One of my favorite shots!!!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks guys - hopefully we have a good 2-3 weeks more of mowing but not certain at this point...the overnight lows are hitting the low 30s for 2-3 nights in a row this week...hoping it doesn't shutdown the top growth...


----------



## Mondeh6

JerseyGreens said:


> Some eye candy for the little ones (and parents)!


wow this is a very nice looking lawn!!! :thumbup:


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> That domination line! Your neighbor is going to flag these photos as inappropriate 😂 Looks great


 :lol: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Better color depiction on the BlueBank from this angle.


That photo has such a nice blue hue to it.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better color depiction on the BlueBank from this angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo has such a nice blue hue to it.
Click to expand...

They weren't kidding when they named this BlueBank.

You ready for the big Allett announcement?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Made eye contact with a looky Lou who was taking pictures of my lawn...he slowed down to a crawl and I was working in my garage which has full sized windows. Locked eyes and he sped off...
Definitely awkward.......

My wife and I watched Intrusion last weekend and she's officially nervous about being "the house" with a nice lawn on a road (main road, High school isn't far away...). A few houses I took my girls to for Halloween even said oh your that guy aren't you with that golf lawn...yikes...&#128551;

I told her to remain calm and that no one is going to case this house just because 1) we have a beautiful lawn, 2) I'm always out and about doing stuff...


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better color depiction on the BlueBank from this angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo has such a nice blue hue to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They weren't kidding when they named this BlueBank.
> 
> You ready for the big Allett announcement?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I was ready! Let me save you an hour because I watched the whole thing. If i had the cash I probably would buy it, but a birdie told me its going to be like upper 4k.  :shock: 

Can change reels in 12 seconds though. One reel out, one reel in, ready to go!
HOC has been raised up to 2" now AND lowered, for things like verticutter and dethatcher can go lower into the ground. Stouter bed knife, light airy grass catcher......can use the kensington cartridges in it, just need a new pulley.
20" model weights 125lbs. has a motor for the drive and separate motor for the reel. uses ego 56v batteries, comes with a 5ah, but can get a 7.5 and 10ah for it.......telescoping handlebar, 1 lever to lower angle of handebars. up to 3.5mph drive speed, only making like 500 of them due to covid supply shortages. My name is on a list already, but I think i'm taking it off. I'm not made of money.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVyVgU_AHfr/


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens I know the feeling. Several housewives in my neighborhood call me "the neighborhood lawn Nazi" and we've never even met.


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> Made eye contact with a looky Lou who was taking pictures of my lawn...he slowed down to a crawl and I was working in my garage which has full sized windows. Locked eyes and he sped off...
> Definitely awkward.......
> 
> My wife and I watched Intrusion last weekend and she's officially nervous about being "the house" with a nice lawn on a road (main road, High school isn't far away...). A few houses I took my girls to for Halloween even said oh your that guy aren't you with that golf lawn...yikes...😧
> 
> I told her to remain calm and that no one is going to case this house just because 1) we have a beautiful lawn, 2) I'm always out and about doing stuff...


Sorry to hear about that.... I would be casing your house if I lived nearby to find out what tricks you are up to with that sweet turf...


----------



## JerseyGreens

:lol: @Stuofsci02 - Thank you!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Had our first heavy frost last night...top growth should slow down but they are forecasting a warm November!

Overall...this past year had it's challenges...most notably would be the addition to the family and not being able to give my full attention to the lawn...such is life, and you know what? The lawn did just fine...it survived me breaking the 1/3 rule every...single...mow...it did great with a relative amount of inputs (mostly N and fungicides this year).

Lastly...I definitely stirred the pot with my aggressive thinning of the turf with weed seeds...that should make for a fun Spring. I'm more excited to see what Junior year has in store from a color/leaf blade perspective. With the lawn not overcrowded a single bit, the mature plants are going to be very excited to spread their wings in Spring.


----------



## Stuofsci02

It looks good.. Did you get that slight yellowing in spots over the last three weeks? Mine looks similar and it started about 3 weeks ago. We got a ton of rain in Oct so I suspected that had a lot to do with it..


----------



## JerseyGreens

Stuofsci02 said:


> It looks good.. Did you get that slight yellowing in spots over the last three weeks? Mine looks similar and it started about 3 weeks ago. We got a ton of rain in Oct so I suspected that had a lot to do with it..


Those are just clippings slowly breaking down/looking yellow.


----------



## livt0ride

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That photo has such a nice blue hue to it.
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't kidding when they named this BlueBank.
> 
> You ready for the big Allett announcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah I was ready! Let me save you an hour because I watched the whole thing. If i had the cash I probably would buy it, but a birdie told me its going to be like upper 4k.  :shock:
> 
> Can change reels in 12 seconds though. One reel out, one reel in, ready to go!
> HOC has been raised up to 2" now AND lowered, for things like verticutter and dethatcher can go lower into the ground. Stouter bed knife, light airy grass catcher......can use the kensington cartridges in it, just need a new pulley.
> 20" model weights 125lbs. has a motor for the drive and separate motor for the reel. uses ego 56v batteries, comes with a 5ah, but can get a 7.5 and 10ah for it.......telescoping handlebar, 1 lever to lower angle of handebars. up to 3.5mph drive speed, only making like 500 of them due to covid supply shortages. My name is on a list already, but I think i'm taking it off. I'm not made of money.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CVyVgU_AHfr/
Click to expand...

It's an impressive machine. I just like the attachment options. While I don't need a machine since I have a GM1000 and GM1600 I want the other cartridge's for cleanup work with the brush and other maint items with the verticutter etc. Plus I wouldn't have to adjust my other machines to cut the collar. I may have to get one.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@livt0ride - I love my current Allett. It's my swiss army knife. The new machine does look great with a few upgrades.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Completely understand why the marketing nerds named this "Blue"Bank.


----------



## bf7

They nailed it. I wonder where the "bank" comes from.. it's money?


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> They nailed it. I wonder where the "bank" comes from.. it's money?


Hopefully it means any extra seeds thrown at Reno time live for 5 years in the "bank" like Triv does - 😂


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Completely understand why the marketing nerds named this "Blue"Bank.


HELL YEAH! i've got 50% of that in my reno, can't wait for the blue green to take over!


----------



## steffen707

bf7 said:


> They nailed it. I wonder where the "bank" comes from.. it's money?


"Damn yo, look how BLUE that guys lawn looks! Whoever owns this house must be making BANK!" :shock:


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> I love my current Allett. It's my swiss army knife. The new machine does look great with a few upgrades.


I literally was typing how I couldn't afford the new Allett and my brain said F*CK IT, you only live once. :lol: I called our buddy in South Carolina and threw down the VISA. I'll duke it out with the wifey later, Google says, "It was benedict who ovserved more than 1400 years ago that "It is easier to beg forgiveness than to seek permission."


----------



## JerseyGreens

Snuck in a quick single pass mow, literally running full throttle for 30 minutes. Had to get back to work and stare at the Rivian tracker.



I can finally say it's at the perfect density now. It was thin for awhile but getting chunky again before hibernation.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They nailed it. I wonder where the "bank" comes from.. it's money?
> 
> 
> 
> "Damn yo, look how BLUE that guys lawn looks! Whoever owns this house must be making BANK!" :shock:
Click to expand...

Had plenty of Bank until my low mowing hobby took over!

@steffen707 - killer purchase man, welcome to the Allett fam!


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Snuck in a quick single pass mow, literally running full throttle for 30 minutes. Had to get back to work and stare at the Rivian tracker.
> 
> 
> 
> I can finally say it's at the perfect density now. It was thin for awhile but getting chunky again before hibernation.


Superb darkness especially for mid-day! I love the red and orange from the trees up against the dark green.

So flat you could play pool on that. Has to be fun mowing on a billiard table. Still getting decent clippings?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks man @bf7 - yeah, this mow had tons of clippings but my last mow was 5 days ago.

The time is coming though...next week is cold, I'm guessing a max of two mows left for the season before we hang it up.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

That color is amazing! It looks really good this time of year.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Thanks man @bf7 - yeah, this mow had tons of clippings but my last mow was 5 days ago.
> 
> The time is coming though...next week is cold, I'm guessing a max of two mows left for the season before we hang it up.


You are right unfortunately. Snow and 30s this weekend for me 😭


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Jeff_MI84 - Thank you and I'll take it because the cultivar is very slow to wake up in the Spring, the flip side being its color is still deepening this late in the Fall!

@bf7 - yup, it's almost a wrap folks. Depressing times ahead of us, but, we get to plot out our plans for next year.


----------



## JerseyGreens

All of that stress on the lawn was well worth it. No more of the off-colored, immature, overcrowded blades of grass in this monostand any more!



Can't wait for Spring.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Looks great, excellent color!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @01Bullitt ! Your test plot is coming along very nicely as well.


----------



## JerseyGreens

The nighttime lows are getting down there but the top growth is still trucking alone.


----------



## jskierko

Honestly this looks fake when you look at everything that surrounds your lawn. Phenomenal!


----------



## JerseyGreens

jskierko said:


> Honestly this looks fake when you look at everything that surrounds your lawn. Phenomenal!


Thanks man! It definitely doesn't take much to stand out in my surroundings. Have to take a page out of your book and Reno the backyard soon. NoMix looks like junk!


----------



## 01Bullitt

JerseyGreens said:


> Thanks @01Bullitt ! Your test plot is coming along very nicely as well.


You're welcome, thanks!


----------



## livt0ride

JerseyGreens said:


> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly this looks fake when you look at everything that surrounds your lawn. Phenomenal!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! It definitely doesn't take much to stand out in my surroundings. Have to take a page out of your book and Reno the backyard soon. NoMix looks like junk!
Click to expand...

I was just going to ask what your schedule is for the backyard


----------



## JerseyGreens

livt0ride said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly this looks fake when you look at everything that surrounds your lawn. Phenomenal!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! It definitely doesn't take much to stand out in my surroundings. Have to take a page out of your book and Reno the backyard soon. NoMix looks like junk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just going to ask what your schedule is for the backyard
Click to expand...

Great question! Probably next Fall for the side yard and then the following for the backyard. I want to get a deck/hardscaping, etc done in the back before reno-ing it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens do you do much with the parkway/ hell strip/ boulevard (whatever you call it)?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @JerseyGreens do you do much with the parkway/ hell strip/ boulevard (whatever you call it)?


😂. I call it a hell stripe. Gets no inputs and reminds me how a cultivar will look without any TLC.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens oh okay.


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> The nighttime lows are getting down there but the top growth is still trucking alone.


Daddi likey!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chuuurles said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nighttime lows are getting down there but the top growth is still trucking alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daddi likey!
Click to expand...

Thanks brotha! Hope you and little one are doing well.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! It definitely doesn't take much to stand out in my surroundings. Have to take a page out of your book and Reno the backyard soon. NoMix looks like junk!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to ask what your schedule is for the backyard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great question! Probably next Fall for the side yard and then the following for the backyard. I want to get a deck/hardscaping, etc done in the back before reno-ing it.
Click to expand...

I too need to do a deck and some other stuff before renoing the backyard, but i'm not really motivated to do the deck this spring......might take 2 years to reno the back and another 1-2 years to do the front/side.....
oh well, grass is a lifelong commitment i suppose.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Got a fake shot of Spring weather today with highs in the 60s. It's getting cold again later in the week but I got outside for a bit.

1600 ripped on the third pull - impressive for being stored in the shed. 
Allett with it's newer Honda engine...no dice. 😂
I'll get it working in no time just need some fresh gas.

Lastly, these footsteps of an Amazon delivery guy who dips his feet in Gly before starting his day sure bothered me all winter from the view in my office. I kid I kid...the ground was rock hard, snow covered and he decided not to use the walkway...



The beauty of KBG - these footsteps will be a distant memory in 8-10 weeks give or take.

Hope my lawn buddies are doing well. Miss you guys!!


----------



## lbb091919

Team Footsteps 2022 here as well. Snow is finally melting here and the freezing temperatures seem to be done for the foreseeable future. So no more cringing after every delivery.


----------



## JerseyGreens

lbb091919 said:


> Team Footsteps 2022 here as well. Snow is finally melting here and the freezing temperatures seem to be done for the foreseeable future. So no more cringing after every delivery.


I hear ya on that front. Glad we are all getting back in the groove of things.

Had my daughter's first bday party this weekend. Of course all the kids went to town playing football on the lawn. Looks like crap but just like the animal kingdom...it's the survival of the fittest when it comes to grass. If weaklings died out - too bad!! 🤣


----------



## JERSEY

Looking through your journal. Exceptional turf.


----------



## JerseyGreens

JERSEY said:


> Looking through your journal. Exceptional turf.


Thanks Sir!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Ready to rock & roll this year and continue to improve my skillset. Sadly, I won't be posting as often (like every foliar app for example with measurements) but I'll drop some pictures/updates every now and again.

For those that have been following along - I hope it's been a fun, and informative ride.

For the mentors/teachers/therapists (@g-man) that stood by my side - Thank you.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Thanks for sharing your progress with us, your lawn is amazing! You're the reason I selected Bluebank for my KBG test plot. Looking forward to more updates and pictures.


----------



## JerseyGreens

01Bullitt said:


> Thanks for sharing your progress with us, your lawn is amazing! You're the reason I selected Bluebank for my KBG test plot. Looking forward to more updates and pictures.


Your comment gives me lots of joy. It gives me pleasure giving back to the community since so many people guided me along the way.

Your bluebank mono test looks absolutely amazing. We picked a great cultivar!


----------



## 01Bullitt

Thanks so much @JerseyGreens, it's been a fun experiment so far. The dark green color of bluebank is awesome!


----------



## JerseyGreens

01Bullitt said:


> Thanks so much @JerseyGreens, it's been a fun experiment so far. The dark green color of bluebank is awesome!


Wait until the blue starts to show in year 2. Fun times ahead!


----------



## Biggylawns

I'm waiting. I was patiently waiting to get your cultivator because of your journal but my plans didn't work out.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Pre-M down at 5g per K / 1G carrier. Temps are still cool but with an extended drizzling rain coming up the next two days - I couldn't pass. My pace was quick and/or I didn't do well on the overlaps - had about 0.5G left in the tank once I was done...

Interesting part...I could barely smell the Prodiamine...must have gotten COVID recently but never realized it.


----------



## bf7

I don't think I'm alone here...we are dying for spring pics man!


----------



## Chuuurles

bf7 said:


> I don't think I'm alone here...we are dying for spring pics man!


I can confirm that I also clicked for pic's!


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Chuuurles and @bf7 - hey buddies!! Hope both of you guys are doing well.

With the world back in motion I've been traveling for work more than ever...coupled with the girls waiting for me to get home make it very difficult to get any lawn work done.

The lawn is shaggy, overgrown, and a mess with lawn debris from the winter...can't make any promises but I'll probably sneak in some time outside this weekend with pics to follow.


----------



## gregonfire

Looking forward to the pics! Any plans to do the backyard any time soon?


----------



## JerseyGreens

gregonfire said:


> Looking forward to the pics! Any plans to do the backyard any time soon?


Great question! Waiting to build a backyard Oasis back there before any Reno talks.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Here is a quick teaser. Filled up the grass catcher on four passes and realized I need to raise the HOC.

I'll finish up tomorrow. Got some clover and other weeds all over the yard from disturbing/thinning it/sand topdressing last year. I'll knock those all out in 2 weeks or so with a herbicide concoction.


----------



## jskierko

That cleans up nicely! Once again looking forward to following, but definitely understand if the updates aren't as frequent. Life trumps lawns.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@jskierko - Thanks buddy. That is going to be my mission statement this year with the lawn, "Life trumps lawns"!


----------



## JerseyGreens

FIrst cut - 0.75 inches, cut with Allett K20







Thoughts:

The color is outstanding for this early in the year - quite surprised. BlueBank was very slow to wake up last year - which was verifiable with the NTEP scores at the Rutgers location.

I have a ton of broadleaf weeds which will be easy to knock out with my go-to recipe (Triclopyr, Triplet SF & a dash of Tenacity).

I'm seeing the dreaded Triv and Annua rear their ugly heads this year.

Got hit with what I believe to be gray snow mold - spoonfeeding N will fix that in a hurry.

Plan:

Get the BlueBank to thicken up again with N.

Knock out broadleaf weeds...learn how to defeat Triv and Annua as best as possible.

Figure out Fungicide Program.

Probably applying max PGR this season as I won't be able to mow every 2-3 days.


----------



## bf7

Beautiful! It's so golf course-like, I thought that yellow street sign in the background of the last pic was a flag stick.


----------



## uts

Looking forward to this year. Already looking awesome. When will you break out the GM1600? I'm surprised you have broadleaf pressure. Also why tenacity in the concoction?


----------



## ReelWILawn

saw this on the Allett FB group; looks great :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing this throughout the year.

You said trying to figure out a fungicide program. What are your initial thoughts? Are you focusing on dollar spot?


----------



## Biggylawns

Looking great! It's already really nice.


----------



## g-man

Why you dont mow the sidewalk strip?


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Beautiful! It's so golf course-like, I thought that yellow street sign in the background of the last pic was a flag stick.





Biggylawns said:


> Looking great! It's already really nice.


Thanks guys - hope I keep it like this all year long!



ReelWILawn said:


> saw this on the Allett FB group; looks great :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing this throughout the year.
> 
> You said trying to figure out a fungicide program. What are your initial thoughts? Are you focusing on dollar spot?


Probably end up looking back at last years journal for the products/dosages I used. Worked out well. My only record of fact are these journals and looking backing at the older ones is great.



uts said:


> Looking forward to this year. Already looking awesome. When will you break out the GM1600? I'm surprised you have broadleaf pressure. Also why tenacity in the concoction?


1600 will come out once this gets more thickened up. I still prefer the Allett for quality of cut when it's thinner due to its turf rake. Nothing matches the cut quality of the 1600 come summertime when it's super thick.

Tenacity to inhibit the plants proper photosynthesis process which aids a better kill - I also need to light up the other Poas.



g-man said:


> Why you dont mow the sidewalk strip?


Good question. I call that my hell strip...I don't give it much TLC and its now a weed infested cesspit. I'll cut it next time for sure. I may just reno it come Fall for a reset.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens that first cut is 🔥.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks really good…. Your way ahead of me…. Now I can't I see that unmowed sidewalk strip..


----------



## livt0ride

Damn! looks so good! question about the Allett. I am thinking I need a third machine for the attachments and to cut my fringe on my green. Should I go K20 or Stirling?


----------



## JerseyGreens

livt0ride said:


> Damn! looks so good! question about the Allett. I am thinking I need a third machine for the attachments and to cut my fringe on my green. Should I go K20 or Stirling?


Depends on how soon you want it. Don't see you getting a Stirling any time soon due to the all too common supply chain issues. Allett also didn't use brushless EGO motors in the Stirling which is head scratching.

The K20 is a great machine and some hit the used market. Follow Allett owners on FB if a deal pops up.


----------



## livt0ride

JerseyGreens said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! looks so good! question about the Allett. I am thinking I need a third machine for the attachments and to cut my fringe on my green. Should I go K20 or Stirling?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how soon you want it. Don't see you getting a Stirling any time soon due to the all too common supply chain issues. Allett also didn't use brushless EGO motors in the Stirling which is head scratching.
> 
> The K20 is a great machine and some hit the used market. Follow Allett owners on FB if a deal pops up.
Click to expand...

Do you have any of the cartridges for the K20? I would be interested in the verticut/brush/dethacher


----------



## JerseyGreens

livt0ride said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! looks so good! question about the Allett. I am thinking I need a third machine for the attachments and to cut my fringe on my green. Should I go K20 or Stirling?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how soon you want it. Don't see you getting a Stirling any time soon due to the all too common supply chain issues. Allett also didn't use brushless EGO motors in the Stirling which is head scratching.
> 
> The K20 is a great machine and some hit the used market. Follow Allett owners on FB if a deal pops up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have any of the cartridges for the K20? I would be interested in the verticut/brush/dethacher
Click to expand...

Yes, I have the scarifier and it's beautiful tool. I used it to thin my lawn a few times last due to overcrowding from the Reno. I'll use it again this year but with a higher HOC as I don't want to be kicking up all the sand I got down.


----------



## JerseyGreens

what a wacky start to the year...by this time last year I had applied 0.45lbs of N per K...zilch this year.

I wonder how this cold, slow start to Spring will impact our lawns throughout the growing season. One thing I know for sure is pushing N for a quicker green-up will lead to a host of other problems down the road...


----------



## lbb091919

JerseyGreens said:


> what a wacky start to the year...by this time last year I had applied 0.45lbs of N per K...zilch this year.
> 
> I wonder how this cold, slow start to Spring will impact our lawns throughout the growing season. One thing I know for sure is pushing N for a quicker green-up will lead to a host of other problems down the road...


What kind of problems are you talking about? Disease pressure? I am doing a weekly 0.25lbs at the moment


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I do feel better knowing others haven't put N down yet either. I almost rushed it.

My guess that the other problems down the road you speak of, include by fertilizing a bit to early, you are forcing the grass to change where it puts all it's energy (from roots to top growth)?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@lbb091919 - pretty much what @Jeff_MI84 stated.

I'll add that Nitrogen use isn't very efficient during a cool Spring such as the one we are having right now. That can lead an inexperienced homeowner to "throw 'er down" even more which is a waste of money or worse...if it's slow release N - a TON of N might get released when temps do warm up which can lead to Fungus issues if one doesn't stay on top of cultural practices.

Don't get me wrong... I'll probably put down N in the next 5-7 days but I'm still well behind last year and that's OK.

Nice table from Purdue for applying N throughout the growing season:


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens inexperienced homeowners like me 😂. Which is why I follow with more experienced people are doing.


----------



## jskierko

JerseyGreens said:


> Nice table from Purdue for applying N throughout the growing season


Thanks for sharing this, saving it to the lawn files. I was definitely too eager to jump into things and start filling bare spots last spring and had already put down 0.4 lbs N by this calendar day (with another 0.5 lbs from both fast and slow release N down by 5/1). Still at 0 as of today, but some better weather is in sight!


----------



## JerseyGreens

jskierko said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice table from Purdue for applying N throughout the growing season
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this, saving it to the lawn files. I was definitely too eager to jump into things and start filling bare spots last spring and had already put down 0.4 lbs N by this calendar day (with another 0.5 lbs from both fast and slow release N down by 5/1). Still at 0 as of today, but some better weather is in sight!
Click to expand...

For sure! We were also going into I believe year 2 of our renos. That's also a game changer and requires more than the amounts mentioned in the Purdue diagram to get it thickened up.

No way I get close to the total N I threw down last year unless we have an extended Fall. 🤞


----------



## ReelWILawn

Thanks for sharing that information from Purdue. I think that's a pretty fair general guideline.

Out of curiosity have you looked at your personal climate with the pace turf climate appraisal tool and compared that with this recommendation?

For me in SE WI, based on my turf growth potential I should be doing the bulk of my fall nitrogen July-September which just seems so counter intuitive to all traditional wisdom. I basically have a warm season growth curve for cool season grass


----------



## JerseyGreens

ReelWILawn said:


> Thanks for sharing that information from Purdue. I think that's a pretty fair general guideline.
> 
> Out of curiosity have you looked at your personal climate with the pace turf climate appraisal tool and compared that with this recommendation?
> 
> For me in SE WI, based on my turf growth potential I should be doing the bulk of my fall nitrogen July-September which just seems so counter intuitive to all traditional wisdom. I basically have a warm season growth curve for cool season grass


Very welcome. I know a few folks follow the PACE growth curve but I personally don't. I fly by my seat but use the Purdue diagram for reference purposes.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Got a fake shot of Spring weather today with highs in the 60s. It's getting cold again later in the week but I got outside for a bit.
> 
> 1600 ripped on the third pull - impressive for being stored in the shed.
> Allett with it's newer Honda engine...no dice. 😂
> I'll get it working in no time just need some fresh gas.
> 
> Lastly, these footsteps of an Amazon delivery guy who dips his feet in Gly before starting his day sure bothered me all winter from the view in my office. I kid I kid...the ground was rock hard, snow covered and he decided not to use the walkway...
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty of KBG - these footsteps will be a distant memory in 8-10 weeks give or take.
> 
> Hope my lawn buddies are doing well. Miss you guys!!


YO YO! I'm back online for the start of a new year. You had me going on the footsteps. That happens when you walk on fresh snow and then use the backpack blower to clean it off. Bunch of little prints left.


----------



## steffen707

i finally got caught up on your thread. 


JerseyGreens said:


> FIrst cut - 0.75 inches, cut with Allett K20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> The color is outstanding for this early in the year - quite surprised. BlueBank was very slow to wake up last year - which was verifiable with the NTEP scores at the Rutgers location.
> 
> I have a ton of broadleaf weeds which will be easy to knock out with my go-to recipe (Triclopyr, Triplet SF & a dash of Tenacity).
> 
> I'm seeing the dreaded Triv and Annua rear their ugly heads this year.
> 
> Got hit with what I believe to be gray snow mold - spoonfeeding N will fix that in a hurry.
> 
> Plan:
> 
> Get the BlueBank to thicken up again with N.
> 
> Knock out broadleaf weeds...learn how to defeat Triv and Annua as best as possible.
> 
> Figure out Fungicide Program.
> 
> Probably applying max PGR this season as I won't be able to mow every 2-3 days.


WHAT THE! where are all the yellowy spots, how does this look immaculate already? DANG! I did notice there is a ton more dead grass in my un-renoed area. The reno I did last year is looking good, soil temps in my area are just hitting 40 degrees.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - good to see you back buddy! If you are comparing my 2022 Spring green up pics to 2021 there is a night and day difference. I attribute most of that to the lawn just being a bit more mature coupled with the aggressive thinning I did last season.

Let's see pics of the Reno and what's the ETA on the Stirling??


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> @steffen707 - good to see you back buddy! If you are comparing my 2022 Spring green up pics to 2021 there is a night and day difference. I attribute most of that to the lawn just being a bit more mature coupled with the aggressive thinning I did last season.
> 
> Let's see pics of the Reno and what's the ETA on the Stirling??


Sorry to disappoint. I canceled my order of the stirling. Funds were too tight last fall and i was slightly concerned the motors aren't brushless. I'll still get a proper reel mower sometime, but not this season.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @steffen707 - good to see you back buddy! If you are comparing my 2022 Spring green up pics to 2021 there is a night and day difference. I attribute most of that to the lawn just being a bit more mature coupled with the aggressive thinning I did last season.
> 
> Let's see pics of the Reno and what's the ETA on the Stirling??
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint. I canceled my order of the stirling. Funds were too tight last fall and i was slightly concerned the motors aren't brushless. I'll still get a proper reel mower sometime, but not this season.
Click to expand...

Probably the smartest move you can make...we talked about this privately...it's not worth what they are asking for. Number 2 if I got my GM1600 BEFORE my Allett well I would have never gotten the latter.

Keep your eye out on a JD or Toro, they won't disappoint.


----------



## lbb091919

JerseyGreens said:


> Probably the smartest move you can make...we talked about this privately...it's not worth what they are asking for. Number 2 if I got my GM1600 BEFORE my Allett well I would have never gotten the latter.
> 
> Keep your eye out on a JD or Toro, they won't disappoint.


This is the way. Good to see you back @steffen707


----------



## JerseyGreens

Fresh grind, new bedknife...it's going to be a fun weekend!


----------



## ReelWILawn

Nice! Looking forward to seeing some double wide stripes with that thing.

Talking about the Allett, I still find myself interested in getting one, primarily for the attachments. However, at those prices I could get another JD/Toro reel mower in good condition.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Fresh grind, new bedknife...it's going to be a fun weekend!


Who do you have do your grinds? Local golf course? How much do they cost?
How much does a bedknife cost?

Can't wait to see your stripes!


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> Who do you have do your grinds? Local golf course? How much do they cost?
> How much does a bedknife cost?
> 
> Can't wait to see your stripes!


A bit embarrassed to say that most golf courses do not want to deal with homeowners in Jersey. Tough guys.

I had to get it serviced by an authorized Toro dealer. It sure as hell wasn't cheap but they looked over the entire machine and made any necessary repairs such as adding grease, looking over belts, along with the grind, bedknife and screws replacement.

I'm not cutting at 1/4 inch here...the grind should last me 2-3 years...and for the record the sand topdressing destroyed the edge.



ReelWILawn said:


> Nice! Looking forward to seeing some double wide stripes with that thing.
> 
> Talking about the Allett, I still find myself interested in getting one, primarily for the attachments. However, at those prices I could get another JD/Toro reel mower in good condition.


The Allett hands down stripes better than the Toro due to the smooth roller in front. It's an amazing machine and I don't plan on selling it at this point. I only have the scarifier cartridge and it works well for clean-ups.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Quick diagonals with the 1600. Cutting like butter.



Excuse the clover...I'll nuke it soon.


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
Applied .35 lbs N per K via 14-0-14 (https://www.lebanonturf.com/products/2237126)



First N app down before a light rain tomorrow. I'm out of town until Thursday and will likely come back to a jungle.


----------



## briansemerick

what do you like for clover? Speedzone? Tenacity?


----------



## JerseyGreens

briansemerick said:


> what do you like for clover? Speedzone? Tenacity?


I use a cocktail of Triplet SF, Triclopyr and Tenacity spiked with Urea and a dash of adjuvant.


----------



## Biggylawns

Are you excited for temps back in the 30s tomorrow! Seems we're on a rollercoaster ride in NJ. Did you get that fert from site one?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> Are you excited for temps back in the 30s tomorrow! Seems we're on a rollercoaster ride in NJ. Did you get that fert from site one?


Not excited at all man. This spring has been...dull..

Yup, SiteOne. They didn't have it in the branch but grabbed it from a North Jersey location.


----------



## briansemerick

JerseyGreens said:


> briansemerick said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you like for clover? Speedzone? Tenacity?
> 
> 
> 
> I use a cocktail of Triplet SF, Triclopyr and Tenacity spiked with Urea and a dash of adjuvant.
Click to expand...

why urea?


----------



## JerseyGreens

briansemerick said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> briansemerick said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you like for clover? Speedzone? Tenacity?
> 
> 
> 
> I use a cocktail of Triplet SF, Triclopyr and Tenacity spiked with Urea and a dash of adjuvant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why urea?
Click to expand...

weed & feed!


----------



## briansemerick

JerseyGreens said:


> briansemerick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a cocktail of Triplet SF, Triclopyr and Tenacity spiked with Urea and a dash of adjuvant.
> 
> 
> 
> why urea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weed & feed!
Click to expand...

oh you're doing the whole lawn. I thought you were just talking about spot spray.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Finally starting to wake up. Growth is picking up. Time to hit all of the weeds this week and let the BlueBank thrive.


----------



## Jay20nj

Looking spectacular. I see no poa? Whats the secret. Im infested. And i did 2 dimension apps in fall


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens see any looky-loos checking out that poppin' lawn yet?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jay20nj said:


> Looking spectacular. I see no poa? Whats the secret. Im infested. And i did 2 dimension apps in fall


Thanks fella Jersey guy. Got Poa all over the place man but it's already dying out by itself. The unbelievable lack of rain the past 10 days decimated it...although all of the plants went to and dropped seeds so should be an interesting late winter/early spring...



Jeff_MI84 said:


> @JerseyGreens see any looky-loos checking out that poppin' lawn yet?


Not yet man. The stripes pop more from inside of the house due to the sun angle instead of the street side. I'll have to add in diagonals.


----------



## g-man

Jay20nj said:


> Looking spectacular. I see no poa? Whats the secret. Im infested. And i did 2 dimension apps in fall


The secret is not to take pictures of it.


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> Jay20nj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking spectacular. I see no poa? Whats the secret. Im infested. And i did 2 dimension apps in fall
> 
> 
> 
> The secret is not to take pictures of it.
Click to expand...

🤣. Did I get your vote for LOTM...!?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Jay20nj - here is a pic. Fried poa is easy to find.


----------



## Jay20nj

JerseyGreens said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay20nj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking spectacular. I see no poa? Whats the secret. Im infested. And i did 2 dimension apps in fall
> 
> 
> 
> The secret is not to take pictures of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 🤣. Did I get your vote for LOTM...!?
Click to expand...

Of course you did. I nominated you last year man. You've earned it


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Jay20nj - I was asking gman since he loves being tough on me.

I know my Jersey buddies rooted for me!


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> FIrst cut - 0.75 inches, cut with Allett K20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> The color is outstanding for this early in the year - quite surprised. BlueBank was very slow to wake up last year - which was verifiable with the NTEP scores at the Rutgers location.
> 
> I have a ton of broadleaf weeds which will be easy to knock out with my go-to recipe (Triclopyr, Triplet SF & a dash of Tenacity).
> 
> I'm seeing the dreaded Triv and Annua rear their ugly heads this year.
> 
> Got hit with what I believe to be gray snow mold - spoonfeeding N will fix that in a hurry.
> 
> Plan:
> 
> Get the BlueBank to thicken up again with N.
> 
> Knock out broadleaf weeds...learn how to defeat Triv and Annua as best as possible.
> 
> Figure out Fungicide Program.
> 
> Probably applying max PGR this season as I won't be able to mow every 2-3 days.


These pictures are 🤪crazy-awesome!! Oh to have your lawn. Thanks for providing these pictures…"motivation" for this guy!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Congrats on LOTM!


----------



## kay7711226

Hoorah to the Northeast! You did us proud!


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
Applied .15 lbs N per K via AMS Granular (soaking rain coming tomorrow)


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @Stuofsci02 and @kay7711226 !


----------



## JerseyGreens

lawn-wolverine said:


> These pictures are 🤪crazy-awesome!! Oh to have your lawn. Thanks for providing these pictures…"motivation" for this guy!


Thank you! Hard work pays off - hopefully I documented enough in the Reno and last years journal for people to follow along and replicate a similar outcome. That would be an even greater achievement in my mind through giving back!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures are 🤪crazy-awesome!! Oh to have your lawn. Thanks for providing these pictures…"motivation" for this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Hard work pays off - hopefully I documented enough in the Reno and last years journal for people to follow along and replicate a similar outcome. That would be an even greater achievement in my mind through giving back!
Click to expand...

I always try to leave more than I take away from a forum. Doesn't always work out, but..... I need to post my application tracker. Not sure I'm ready to commit to all lawn track.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Looks really good!


----------



## KoopHawk

That's looking awesome!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thank you @shadowlawnjutsu and @KoopHawk!


----------



## TheZMan

Dialed in and following. When does the PGR start???


----------



## JerseyGreens

TheZMan said:


> Dialed in and following. When does the PGR start???


Thanks for following! I'm late on the PGR. Was away for work and based on my cameras I can tell the Spring Flush is here in full force.

Lots of mowing in my near future. Target PGR app end of next week.

The turf isn't going to get a high level of TLC due to life but I'll try my best.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> FIrst cut - 0.75 inches, cut with Allett K20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> The color is outstanding for this early in the year - quite surprised. BlueBank was very slow to wake up last year - which was verifiable with the NTEP scores at the Rutgers location.
> 
> I have a ton of broadleaf weeds which will be easy to knock out with my go-to recipe (Triclopyr, Triplet SF & a dash of Tenacity).
> 
> I'm seeing the dreaded Triv and Annua rear their ugly heads this year.
> 
> Got hit with what I believe to be gray snow mold - spoonfeeding N will fix that in a hurry.
> 
> Plan:
> 
> Get the BlueBank to thicken up again with N.
> 
> Knock out broadleaf weeds...learn how to defeat Triv and Annua as best as possible.
> 
> Figure out Fungicide Program.
> 
> Probably applying max PGR this season as I won't be able to mow every 2-3 days.


Looks fantastic ! Massive respect!!


----------



## TheZMan

I'm going to read your summer stuff from last year today. Is there a primer for PGR you laid out? I don't know much about it but in the same boat and every 96 hours my lawn needs to be cut even with baby spoon feeds of N.


----------



## Biggylawns

@JerseyGreens when does sanding commence? Golf courses are doing it now from what I've seen.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> @JerseyGreens when does sanding commence? Golf courses are doing it now from what I've seen.


For us in Jersey I'd go with late Sept/October. The growth rate is rapid right now but I feel like the turf is the healthiest later in the growing season for us.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Do you continue to spoon feed past Memorial Day? If so how often and how much? Does pushing N, even though your spoon feed create fungus issues?


----------



## lawn-wolverine

I know that post-Memorial Day, I am going to primarily slow down and enjoy my lawn- watering, applying Milorganite modestly, and monitoring for disease (and putting down preventative regardless); spot spraying some renegade weeds that inevitably pop up (clover, dandelions)
So I guess I am saying very low N., in form of Milo.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @lawn-wolverine !!

@NJ-lawn - yes, I'll continue feeding N past memorial day. Usually .15 - .20 lbs N per K with any foliar or systemic apps.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Any followers successfully battle Necrotic Ring Spot?

I saw the rings coming out of winter and I didn't think much of it. They disappeared in early Spring but they are rearing their ugly heads out again.


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fungicide app*
4 oz per K Propi (label rate for NRS)
1 oz Sync
0.25 lbs per K N - via AMS
1 G per K carrier
Deep irrigation cycle immediately after spraying as it seems to be a root/crown disease. Based on my research of University studies fungicide efficacy to battle NRS is sparse, hence, the insanely high amount of Propi per K...


----------



## livt0ride

Crazy. At least you have a good idea. I need to brush up on my disease ID skills.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> *Fungicide app*
> 4 oz per K Propi (label rate for NRS)
> 1 oz Sync
> 0.25 lbs per K N - via AMS
> 1 G per K carrier
> Deep irrigation cycle immediately after spraying as it seems to be a root/crown disease. Based on my research of University studies fungicide efficacy to battle NRS is sparse, hence, the insanely high amount of Propi per K...


Is the NRS at the top a hidden Mickey Mouse? Lol

That propi bath should stop it from spreading at least. The surrounding turf looks so pretty. Save it at all costs!


----------



## JerseyGreens

@livt0ride - I'm clueless with IDs but I'm a good googler which leads me to the right answer 80% of the time.

@bf7 - totally mickey mouse laughing at my attempts to stunt him from growing any larger!


----------



## Wile

JerseyGreens said:


> Any followers successfully battle Necrotic Ring Spot?
> 
> I saw the rings coming out of winter and I didn't think much of it. They disappeared in early Spring but they are rearing their ugly heads out again.


Successfully, not sure. But, I too have had a couple spots in my yard last fall and this spring that I suspect are NRS. From what CSU put out the best efficacy was to use azoxy and propi at the same time. I put down 2oz of propiconazole and .38oz of azoxystrobin and it seems to have faded those spots out without damage so far. It's only been 2 weeks since my initial app and I just followed up with another 1oz/M of propi. Myclobutanil and Thiophante-Methyl also appeared to have okay results. Next year I'll probably use slow release and hopefully that will help some. Not sure about your pH, but elemental sulfur might provide some aid as well.

https://extension.colostate.edu/topic-areas/yard-garden/necrotic-ring-spot-of-kentucky-bluegrass-2-900/#:~:text=Necrotic%20ringspot%20(NRS)%20is%20a,management%20practices%20and%20fungicide%20applications.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Wile - we probably read similar articles, luckily mine is also in limited areas.

I don't think mine is caused by fast release N and I'll continue using that all growing season. The areas that I found NRS had the heaviest sand topdressing last Fall. It's probably holding too much moisture.

Ideally... I'll aerate, collect cores, and topdress next time. Lesson learned.


----------



## Wile

If it's any consolation, I aerated extremely heavily last summer/fall along with elemental sulfur apps before my overseed. By late fall we had wet weather where I started to see it. Then clearly identified it in spring in two spots. I only used propi and TM in the fall, but saw permanent damage and it did reappear in spring. My understanding is slow release will help along with proper watering. My attack plan sort of works with all the recommendations anyways since I'm adjusting pH, reducing thatch, changing my fertilizer plan, and using multiple MOA fungicides to try to get it. Midnight types also
offer decent resistance too.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

I am really upset right now…not at the "pro level" you good folks are, but last year I made a back-breaking effort to bring my UP of Michigan KBG lawn up to a very respectable level (drawing gasps and kudos from neighbors), but again, not in the class of you guys.
Anyway, part of my current issue is what I call absentee ownership! Away for the winter/spring as a "snowbird." I have an elderly gentleman that "does lawns" around town for decades. You know the deal…"nice fellow; hard worker; does an okay job of mowing." 
He's elderly and not following instructions (largely my fault), but very few trustworthy guys to do work in our absence.
Anyway, I busted butt last fall with a serious overseed of 'Midnight,' 'Bewitched' and 'Mazama.'
It came in (mostly) beautifully, and I showed photos last fall. Yard guy Ernie (against my clear instructions) did a "power thatch" two weeks ago. We have sand soil, virtually NO thatch and I want to get your opinion as to what I might "have left" of my Late August>very early September overseed (as aforementioned).
Do you think the relatively new seeding had a chance to survive "Ernie The Mad Thatcher?"

I "get" the overall solution here…Ernie needs to go&#128546;but wondering how this lousy absentee ownership (until I can get up there in 2 weeks) is going to have a decent solution. Just so hard to find anyone who has a clue on lawn mowing and half-decent maintenance.
Thanks for insight !


----------



## JerseyGreens

@lawn-wolverine - man sorry to hear that and for starters tell the elderly guy if you keep him around to do nothing more than mow the lawn. Nothing else.

Not sure what equipment he used to dethatch but I bet you most of your KBG is still around...unless he used a damn tiller...

That was two weeks ago...since you aren't up there yet did it rain enough after the episode? Did you have him feed it after the surgery it went through? If not...it will be stressed once you finally get to it.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Wile - guess we are in this together. What works for one may very well translate to the other. Thank you!

It's safe to say the amount of Propi I just dropped on my lawn might cause me to grow a sixth toe :lol: but I'm pretty sure it's going to stunt a whole mess of fungus hanging out in my soil.


----------



## Wile

JerseyGreens said:


> @Wile - guess we are in this together.
> 
> It's safe to say the amount of Propi I just dropped on my lawn might cause me to grow a sixth toe :lol:.


Yes sir! You should have used multiple modes if action. It appears you have a mutation 😂


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> @lawn-wolverine - man sorry to hear that and for starters tell the elderly guy if you keep him around to do nothing more than mow the lawn. Nothing else.
> 
> Not sure what equipment he used to dethatch but I bet you most of your KBG is still around...unless he used a damn tiller...
> 
> That was two weeks ago...since you aren't up there yet did it rain enough after the episode? Did you have him feed it after the surgery it went through? If not...it will be stressed once you finally get to it.


Thank you so much my friend, for the quick response ! Ugh, I am so discouraged about this. Yea, we are in this retirement "snow-bird" thing (except Virginia is our "Florida"). I realized long ago that dual-ownership, 6/6 month living is NOT conducive to outstanding lawn care (especially out of a small town with very limited resources). I wonder if any others on here go thru similar issues. I take great pride WHEN THERE, but at the mercy of an elderly old family friend (I should have tried putting EXACTLY what I wanted in writing; I was crystal clear verbally…but…yea).
So I hope your analysis (that unless he used a Roto-tiller🤣) it may well be okay.
I cannot trust him, anymore unfortunately, with fertilizer other than Milorganite).. He destroyed (scalded like crazy) all grass in a large spot near the driveway LAST year (enter copious amounts of 'Mazama' seed and babied THAT back to life for two months.
Yea, sometimes honesty & hard work are not enough- at least not in this case. Ernie is over 80 and it has been his life. He is sort of the town "hero" of sorts, and I knew "the day" was coming…
But I deserve the lawn I worked hard for and Ernie deserves some time off. Town people think 
we will find him dead on someone's lawn behind his still-running mower. "They don't make 'em like that anymore!" Darn it.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Wile said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wile - guess we are in this together.
> 
> It's safe to say the amount of Propi I just dropped on my lawn might cause me to grow a sixth toe :lol:.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir! You should have used multiple modes if action. It appears you have a mutation 😂
Click to expand...

😂. Azoxy contact app in 2ish weeks. Early season azoxy isn't a good idea.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Wile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wile - guess we are in this together.
> 
> It's safe to say the amount of Propi I just dropped on my lawn might cause me to grow a sixth toe :lol:.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir! You should have used multiple modes if action. It appears you have a mutation 😂
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 😂. Azoxy contact app in 2ish weeks. Early season azoxy isn't a good idea.
Click to expand...

why isn't azoxy a good idea in early season?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - YMMV but for me historically it's not useful this early in the season. Dollar spot which is the primary pest in my area at this time is best controlled with Propi. The wrench in all of this is the NRS this year...

It's all about timing and switching up DMIs against the target pest in relation to your location. Azoxy is great to prevent summer patch but it's too early in my mind for that preventative app.


----------



## g-man

For NRS, you need to look at the roots. Microdochium patch or yellow patch could be more likely.


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> For NRS, you need to look at the roots. Microdochium patch or yellow patch could be more likely.


Thanks G - I'll dig some out and check the roots. Interesting how many fungi resemble a similar ring pattern.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Happy Memorial Day Weekend!!


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> Happy Memorial Day Weekend!!


This picture about brings a happy tear to my eye! I am a 1" kinda lawn guy but have immense respect AND appreciation for almost all type (extremely well-kept) lawns. Uniformity, to me, is far and away the primary factor on a lawn (uniformity/lack of "blemishes" whatever the cause).
Enjoy your Memorial Day, all. I will be thinking of my Uncle that we lost in WWII in the North Atlantic. 
'All gave some. Some gave all.'


----------



## JerseyGreens

@lawn-wolverine - thank you to your uncle for protecting our freedoms. God bless.

Uniformity drives many to do monostand and now I completely see the advantages of doing such!


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> @lawn-wolverine - thank you to your uncle for protecting our freedoms. God bless.
> 
> Uniformity drives many to do monostand and now I completely see the advantages of doing such!


Well thanks for the thought.

Yea, uniformity! I think "the universe is conspiring against me!" My beloved zoysia lawn in our Virginia home has been infiltrated by common property maintenance 🤡 that mistook my lawn (how?!!)for NOT my lawn somehow. 
So what would be thee worst, most despicable, rotten grass that anyone could seed into a pure zoysia stand of 15 years? In my mind it's K-31. Yep ! Those tell-tale nasty fat-bladed, pale green, splaying out at a 45 degree angle when you try to cut it K-31. H A T E that stuff. At first I thought it was bird pooped in, but now it has come full glory to about 20% of the main lawn. I think the best I can do given the slow, vegetative propagation of zoysia is to just try and mow the guts out of it and fertilize like crazy all summer to stress that K-31 into some level of submission. My experience with it is that is is just mean and ugly enough to not succumb.
Truly a gut punch. My love affair with "uniform" is essentially o v e r.😥


----------



## JerseyGreens

Last cut was 6 days ago...came back to a jungle. 
HOC: 1 in. (will set back to 3/4inch shortly).
Allett K20



Relatively pleased. The last app was that heavy handed propi. 
No PGR/iron/kelp/molasses, etc. this year. I'll have to get that going soon but this should prove we don't need much more than NPK+water for a good lawn.


----------



## livt0ride

Looks really good!!! Def could see you benefitting from some iron for a darker green, but not needed depending on your color pref. It looks really healthy.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thank you, @livt0ride! Agreed about that dark green...it's not as "blue" this year versus last but still doing fine.

*Fertilizer*
0.25 lbs N per K via 14-0-14 (70% slow release).

Way behind on N this year (along with everything else) but I'm really liking this LebanonTurf Country Club fert...it's not even close to being a replacement for CX GRN but it's keeping my lawn happy this year.


----------



## ReelWILawn

The cut quality on that Allett K20 looks really good! Everytime I see one of your updates, I am more and more tempted to purchase one.


----------



## livt0ride

ReelWILawn said:


> The cut quality on that Allett K20 looks really good! Everytime I see one of your updates, I am more and more tempted to purchase one.


Same. I want it for the attachments. I just need to put a shed in first to have room for all my mowers. The garage is too tight.


----------



## Chuuurles

Looking tip top over here !


----------



## JerseyGreens

@ReelWILawn - its a great machine. I have no complaints with it...only get compliments on my yard.

@livt0ride - you should definitely get one, space permitting. I see some popping up for sale on FB.

@Chuuurles - thank you sir and happy Belated Fathers Day. Hope you are doing well!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Overdue for an update...and not much to note.

Haven't applied any products or fert since the granular I threw down 20 days ago.



It's surviving being hacked down every 5-6 days...breaking the 1/3 rule on a regular basis at the moment.


----------



## bf7

No fungicides or PGR? This grass is invincible!


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> No fungicides or PGR? This grass is invincible!


No PGR this year...although the crazy heat is acting like one this week.

I put down a nuclear amount of Propi awhile back and thats it for fungicide.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fungicides or PGR? This grass is invincible!
> 
> 
> 
> No PGR this year...although the crazy heat is acting like one this week.
> 
> I put down a nuclear amount of Propi awhile back and thats it for fungicide.
Click to expand...

Lmao, "a nuclear amount"


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - it grew some extra hair on my chest after the application...:lol:

I also didn't let my kids play on the turf for a few days after.


----------



## VALawnNoob

Curious what your watering schedule is like?


----------



## JerseyGreens

VALawnNoob said:


> Curious what your watering schedule is like?


I usually use the ET guide but using a shortcut this year.

I keep an eye on the below data and run a deep irrigation cycle as needed:


----------



## Chris LI

Interesting chart! I'll have to look up the one for LI.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chris LI said:


> Interesting chart! I'll have to look up the one for LI.


Based on the lawn this year - the shortcut is working well I'd say!! It's not nearly as scientific as the ET calc but getting the job done.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Not lawn related...

Applied a full Scotts hands spreader of Tiger90, followed by AMS to my 15 Holly Trees in the side yard. They were planted 3 years ago and have been struggling but getting there...ran the drip lines for 35 minutes and also hand watered for 1.5hours in 96 degree weather with a real feel of 101! The soil acidification process is going to kick-off real quick today...

Soil test from last year confirmed very little OM where they were planted (builder grade fill) along with a pH of ~7.0ish. Hollies like pH around 5-6 and very fertile soil. I didn't know that before I decided to go with Native North American Hollies!!


----------



## Biggylawns

How do you use that chart? If it says .2 below do you water tomorrow am for .2 inches?

The lawn is looking superb btw.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> How do you use that chart? If it says .2 below do you water tomorrow am for .2 inches?
> 
> The lawn is looking superb btw.


Thanks buddy. Honestly...I'm just going by the color coding on the map (not sure how they differentiate green/yellow/red). I take a peak at the map once a day and if it's yellow/orange and no good chance of rain the next 2-3 days then I run a deep/irrigation cycle the following early AM.

I'll add that I've thrown that map out the window this week. With ET averaging ~0.25 in my area, I've had to water every 2ish days. My front yard is full sun.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> Not lawn related...
> 
> Applied a full Scotts hands spreader of Tiger90, followed by AMS to my 15 Holly Trees in the side yard. They were planted 3 years ago and have been struggling but getting there...ran the drip lines for 35 minutes and also hand watered for 1.5hours in 96 degree weather with a real feel of 101! The soil acidification process is going to kick-off real quick today...
> 
> Soil test from last year confirmed very little OM where they were planted (builder grade fill) along with a pH of ~7.0ish. Hollies like pH around 5-6 and very fertile soil. I didn't know that before I decided to go with Native North American Hollies!!


Oooooh man…whatever ya like…BUT, I am NOT a fan of American hollies, because their color is an olive green and a dull finish to the leaves. I much prefer English Holly as they are much darker green and demonstrate a nice GLOSSY finish to the leaves. I think they are hearty at least up to zone 5.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@lawn-wolverine - I hear ya but I had to go Native since it's classified as a "wetland"...

I've got some amazing cultivars though (not surprising since we are crazy about our lawn cultivars, right!?): 
Miss Helen, Satyr Hill, Dan Fenton, and Illex x Xanthocarpa as pictured below:


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> @lawn-wolverine - I hear ya but I had to go Native since it's classified as a "wetland"...
> 
> I've got some amazing cultivars though (not surprising since we are crazy about our lawn cultivars, right!?):
> Miss Helen, Satyr Hill, Dan Fenton, and Illex x Xanthocarpa as pictured below:


Wow !!! That's gorgeous! 👍


----------



## lawn-wolverine

Hey I have a quick question on lawn conditions…my soil here in the upper peninsula of Michigan is sand…a darkish sand which fools me into thinking that there might be SOME organic property to it…BUT it is essentially S A N D. Growing bluegrass on it is difficult. The only positives that I can make of it is that (a) it DRAINS well !, and (b)roots can move through it easily.
To my question: What is a rough estimate of how much MORE fertilizer does sand require than a typical loamy soil? I would guesstimate 50% more, given how water pours through this sand. I just don't see how this sand can hold much of ANYTHING!! 
Thanks for advice (especially from those that have had to deal with sand for years).
I have thrown a lot of Milorganite at it over 3 years, and bags of Humic Acid.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@lawn-wolverine - unfortunately, I don't have much experience with those soil structures. I'll start by asking - have you ever gotten a soil test conducted, including an option for soil texture?

I believe waypoint allows this add-on (soil texture) and I'm fairly certain they would include such evidence in their recommendations section.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Supplemental watering to areas that are getting fried in this heat wave/drought like conditions...I'm noticing areas which got heavy amounts of sand during fall topdressing are struggling...


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> Supplemental watering to areas that are getting fried in this heat wave/drought like conditions...I'm noticing areas which got heavy amounts of sand during fall topdressing are struggling...


Well, I think that makes perfect sense. I am reminded of golf course greens, essentially built over significant % of sand, and sand top dressed, require copious amounts of water (and fertilizer and fungicide).
Years ago I determined that lawngrass (especially hybrid, finely-tended) is NOT a "natural" business, and requires a superb effort to both achieve AND then maintain such an "unnatural" endeavor!
(but enough from "Captain Obvious")


----------



## steffen707

I was thinking the same thing, get a quality soil test done. Lots of people using milorganite, to only find out their lawn has too much phosphorus. If your soil organics is too low, you might need to top dress with peat (I think).
@JerseyGreens ,how long do those berries stay on the holly tree!


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - my yellow berry hollies surprisingly held onto 50% of their berries from last year into this growing season. Gotta assume they aren't that tasty for wildlife...maybe sour?

The birds went crazy on my red berry hollies, those were eaten up at the beginning of Spring. All of the new fruit is green right now but will turn their beautiful colors come early Fall. They look pretty after a nice snowfall.


----------



## steffen707

So do most of them just remain on the tree or get eaten? Do any fall on the ground?

I've got a stupid tree in the front yard, some variation of cottonwood. Everytime the wind blows, it drops sticks and leaves on the ground.

Needless to say, I want to minimize the dropping of stuff on the ground.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> So do most of them just remain on the tree or get eaten? Do any fall on the ground?
> 
> I've got a stupid tree in the front yard, some variation of cottonwood. Everytime the wind blows, it drops sticks and leaves on the ground.
> 
> Needless to say, I want to minimize the dropping of stuff on the ground.


Stay on tree and get eaten for the most part. I'm sure a lot fall too but these berries are very small.

I know how you feel. I must be the only knucklehead who reel mows around a mature shagwood hickory tree...you want to talk about sh*t dropping from a tree...

I'm very close to cutting it but it has beautiful yellow foliage in the fall...it's also one of the tallest trees in the neighborhood.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> I'm very close to cutting it but it has beautiful yellow foliage in the fall...it's also one of the tallest trees in the neighborhood.


I had 3 of these trees, by far the tallest in the neighbohood. 2 of them blew over in a massive derecho storm, so I feel bad cutting the 3rd one that survived, but.......its so annoying. I'm a proper hardwood fan. Oaks, Maples, but they take so long to grow.

I do think i'll be planting a Ginko tree. They have my favorite leaves and dump all their leaves in like 48 hours, lol.


----------



## Sfurunner13

I'm dealing with a similar issue of a decent sand cap with localized dry spots and poor water holding capacity. I'm looking into adding a wetting agent next year to see if that helps make a difference.


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fungicide app*

Came back home from being away for 10 days...I finally ran out of luck...something ugly is cooking in the lawn. Didn't have time to ID it but I'm fairly certain it's DS.

I'm not surprised because I haven't been on top of mowing, applying preventative fungicide apps and anywhere near enough N this year.

*Applied:*
Propi - 2oz per K
Azoxy - 0.78oz per K
Phosphites - 3oz per K
Sync Activator Adjuvant - 1oz total
1G Carrier

Letting it sit for ~4 hours and then watering it in. With the high temps we are experiencing I bet the plant tissue translocated the majority of AIs within the first hour or two but I'll still give it some more time...


----------



## lawn-wolverine

A couple of questions: re fungicides, is the Scotts Disease-Ex a systemic ? 
And disrelated: how have you guys using 'Bluebank' found it to perform in areas of relative shade (I have an area with 3.5 hours of direct sun and the splotches of same).
It is my understanding that 'Bluebank' is the go-to "replacement" for the iconic 'Midnight' on a significant rating areas…(always looking to upgrade).


----------



## JerseyGreens

@lawn-wolverine
No experience with Disease-ex but since it's granular it leads me to the conclusion that its systemic.
My front is full sun - not sure how it does in shade.
I picked BlueBank based on NTEP scores at a nearby growing location. YMMV but I'm enjoying everything about it.


----------



## kay7711226

@JerseyGreens is it worth applying apps with the heat stress and lack of water? What's your thoughts.


----------



## JerseyGreens

kay7711226 said:


> @JerseyGreens is it worth applying apps with the heat stress and lack of water? What's your thoughts.


Good question.

Yes, because I don't want a dormant lawn all summer!

With one good soaking rain most of my heat stress issues should begin to resolve...I'm getting tired of doing the rain dance though...


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> @lawn-wolverine
> No experience with Disease-ex but since it's granular it leads me to the conclusion that its systemic.
> My front is full sun - not sure how it does in shade.
> I picked BlueBank based on NTEP scores at a nearby growing location. YMMV but I'm enjoying everything about it.


Ahhh, thanks. Yea, I think 'Bluebank' excelled over 'Midnight' on much/most. It does intrigue me…though I will also likely try and track down some 'Mazama' for the shadiest areas.


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
Applied .15 lbs N per K via AMS

First mow in 12 days at 1.5inch. Surprisingly not much came off. Dropped fert and ran sprinklers for a short period of time to cool off the grass/melt some of the granular AMS.

Yes...I watered in the late afternoon/evening but with the fungicide I put down y'day I should be fine.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens with heat and drought, do you ever notice any ill effects from a light dose of fert, whether it be liquid or granular? I'm considering doing .10#N of Milorganite myself. I see you heavy hitters spray small amounts this time of year but I remain timid doing it myself.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @JerseyGreens with heat and drought, do you ever notice any ill effects from a light dose of fert, whether it be liquid or granular? I'm considering doing .10#N of Milorganite myself. I see you heavy hitters spray small amounts this time of year but I remain timid doing it myself.


Usually only in liquid form. Normally don't put down fast acting N via granular in a heat wave but I'm going to push a very high amount of water the next few days to push it out of this funk.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens yeah I know fast acting would be very bad right now. I was supposed to put down a small dose of slow release granular last month but missed it, hence the Milorganite. Maybe that Alberta Clipper storm will make its way out to Jersey.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Jeff_MI84 - nothing wrong with N during the summer. It just requires much more water otherwise it will spell trouble...

I'm pushing 0.5Inch of water daily the next 3 days. I'm breaking all sorts of rules but it's that kind of growing summer for me!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens that is true. That's a lot of water.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @JerseyGreens that is true. That's a lot of water.


That's a lottttta water !😵‍💫


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*

0.25 lbs N per K via CountryClub 14-0-14 (70% MESA aka slow release) + 11.2% Humic

Tomorrow looks promising for soaking rain...it will be our first real rainfall since 6/16 (0.51 inches of rain)...to put that in perspective our average Temps in July have been 89.6F...with little to no rain...


----------



## KoopHawk

JerseyGreens said:


> Tomorrow looks promising for soaking rain...it will be our first real rainfall since 6/16 (0.51 inches of rain)...to put that in perspective our average Temps in July have been 89.6F...with little to no rain...


This sounds familiar!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Batting 0-1 so far with these storms...you can't make this up...all to the North...


----------



## Chris LI

I was going to check-in to see if you had any luck so far today, and I see this! Ugh! Flash flood warnings on Weather Channel keep popping up, but not a single drop! Showers are so spotty. It's a swamp right now. 78* with 93% humidity. At least it's under 80* for now. I was really hoping we would get 1/2" precipitation before we all cook tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chris LI said:


> I was going to check-in to see if you had any luck so far today, and I see this! Ugh! Flash flood warnings on Weather Channel keep popping up, but not a single drop! Showers are so spotty. It's a swamp right now. 78* with 93% humidity. At least it's under 80* for now. I was really hoping we would get 1/2" precipitation before we all cook tomorrow.


No luck for you too...damn...we are going to cook for the next 10 days check out the long term weather forecast.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> Batting 0-1 so far with these storms...you can't make this up...all to the North...


"All to the north?"😱Well not far enough to "the north!" Here in the U.P. of Michigan, one GOOD rain in about 6 weeks!


----------



## JerseyGreens

0-2


----------



## Chris LI

0-2 for me, too. Hitting the north shore of LI, now. I'm on the south shore. Maybe the patch going through MD and SE PA will drop some rain on us.


----------



## kay7711226

@JerseyGreens what ever dance you did keep at it  :nod: :thumbup: Almost @ 1" for the first time in over 3 weeks.


----------



## Stuofsci02

2 1/3" here…. You musta done the moonwalk…


----------



## JerseyGreens

Good to see my other friends get much needed rain. Batted 0-3 this storm with 100F on the way this week.

I'm giving up on most of the trees in our neighborhood. Many have yellow leaves and will prematurely drop them this week.

The lawn - I'll try my best to keep up with irrigation but the lack of rain is beyond frustrating at this point...


----------



## Chris LI

0-3 here, too. I gave up on Mother Nature at about 8 pm, and started hand watering non-irrigated areas and hot spots. Finished watering one zone and off to the others. Our humidity is 94%, so I'm not worried about watering into the night (fungus). See what you can do tonight, and see you on the other side! (of the heatwave). Good luck!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chris LI said:


> 0-3 here, too. I gave up on Mother Nature at about 8 pm, and started hand watering non-irrigated areas and hot spots. Finished watering one zone and off to the others. Our humidity is 94%, so I'm not worried about watering into the night (fungus). See what you can do tonight, and see you on the other side! (of the heatwave). Good luck!


Props to you for getting out there this evening and hand watering. We can be heat wave, drought buddies...hey at a minimum our roots are going DEEP searching for some moisture...short term - not going to look good...long term - survival of the fittest. The plants that survive the next 2 weeks will be unstoppable going forward...


----------



## Chris LI

We're definitely in the same camp. I'm a bit Darwinistic lawn wise, too. (I once went nuts with a custom 7 cultivar kbg overseed blend that I nicknamed Chris' Darwin Blue Blend, or something like that). Whatever we get to survive the summer will look great in the fall.


----------



## Biggylawns

Dude, I was up at short hills yesterday and it was a monsoon. Messaged my wife if we got any and she said, yeah sprinkles for like 5 seconds lol. These storms are unreal.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Biggylawns - sounds about right man. Some got plenty of rain although a lot of it probably ran off so it's a false sense of security getting 2 inches of rain in 30 minutes.

@Chris LI - that's right. We have to find a way to stay positive. I love that KBG name blend lol

I'm just gonna chalk it up to...this is all meant to be and the pendulum will swing the other way.


----------



## situman

Last night the weather app said 68% chance of heavy rain at night. Even got a severe thunderstorm alert on the phone. Literally didnt get even a single drop.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@situman - we share the same misery...what a summer...

The lawn is recovering nicely... from the lack of nutrients, fungal pressure...lack of care (mowing, fertilizing, etc.) due to my work travels/family obligations.

Brought it back down to 0.75inches with the 1600. I'm around the next 7-10 days to stay on top of mowing.
Watering every other day with the 100F days...
The fert I put down is already getting to work. Mother plants are sending rhizomes out and the lawn is thickening up which is pretty amazing since soil temps are 80F...

I'm following a no stripe rule for this heat wave. I go back and forth over the same stripe (deleting the stripe basically) to encourage an upwards growth habit versus it being "laid" over in a stripe.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

Getting rid of the fungus you mentioned…did you put down fungicide, and if so, what?
Thanks.


----------



## situman

It rained a bit over the weekend so that helped perk things up and finally mowed after 10 days. I must have a lot of poa in the backyard. Lots of dead spots showing up the last few days.


----------



## JerseyGreens

lawn-wolverine said:


> Getting rid of the fungus you mentioned…did you put down fungicide, and if so, what?
> Thanks.


Azoxy and Propi. It's noted in my journal.


----------



## JerseyGreens

situman said:


> It rained a bit over the weekend so that helped perk things up and finally mowed after 10 days. I must have a lot of poa in the backyard. Lots of dead spots showing up the last few days.


Good to hear man. Nada here.

Most likely poa but double check to make sure it's not DS.


----------



## situman

JerseyGreens said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It rained a bit over the weekend so that helped perk things up and finally mowed after 10 days. I must have a lot of poa in the backyard. Lots of dead spots showing up the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear man. Nada here.
> 
> Most likely poa but double check to make sure it's not DS.
Click to expand...

no fungus. Applied propi and azox two weeks ago. Probably due for another app this weekend with the humidity being so high lately. Probably will be the last app for the summer then just let it ride.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@situman - nice! Let that Poa fry in this sun!

I'm definitely with you...14 day windows for fungicide apps right now. Pressure is unbelievably high.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

situman said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> situman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It rained a bit over the weekend so that helped perk things up and finally mowed after 10 days. I must have a lot of poa in the backyard. Lots of dead spots showing up the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear man. Nada here.
> 
> Most likely poa but double check to make sure it's not DS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no fungus. Applied propi and azox two weeks ago. Probably due for another app this weekend with the humidity being so high lately. Probably will be the last app for the summer then just let it ride.
Click to expand...

Yea, I've dumped Azoxy like crazy without any noticeable improvement, so yea, obviously need propi.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Chris LI

Any luck with rain today? I had none at work, with storms passing north, but got home to discover 0.31" from my weather station gauge.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chris LI said:


> Any luck with rain today? I had none at work, with storms passing north, but got home to discover 0.31" from my weather station gauge.


Negative. Drier than the Sahara at this point. I'd kill for 0.3 inches of rain.

I dialed in my irrigation system even more today. Increased a few nozzle sizes in drier areas and corrected throwing patterns...


----------



## lawn-wolverine

Do you guys know if I can apply the propiconizole fungicide in temps around 82ish ?
I think I am getting hammered by dollar spot (and as aforementioned, the Disease-X Azoxy is not touching it ! ).


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck with rain today? I had none at work, with storms passing north, but got home to discover 0.31" from my weather station gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> Negative. Drier than the Sahara at this point. I'd kill for 0.3 inches of rain.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I don't think you are exactly accurate about that !🤣😎If it were dry like the Sahara, I likely would not have fungus. The humidity is biting us coupled with no rain.


----------



## JerseyGreens

No stripes. Digging it.


----------



## Chris LI

^+1
It's nice to change it up, and go for a field of green (as opposed to the brown in the background :bandit: ), with reduced chances of fungus. I'm with you. We're in survival mode right now. I usually take the striping kit off when the summer swamp begins, and next mow will be sans striping kit.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> No stripes. Digging it.


WOWIE-ZOWIE! Hero material…


----------



## ReelWILawn

looking good!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks gang.

@Chris LI - Good to see someone else using similar logic in not striping during the toughest times of our growing season.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Natural rain just hits different. Finally got 0.2 inches of rain. I'll take anything at this point.


----------



## psider25

lawn-wolverine said:


> Do you guys know if I can apply the propiconizole fungicide in temps around 82ish ?
> I think I am getting hammered by dollar spot (and as aforementioned, the Disease-X Azoxy is not touching it ! ).


Same question


----------



## JerseyGreens

I suspect that we end up categorized in D2/severe drought early next week in Central Jersey.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@psider25 & @lawn-wolverine - short answer is yes. Apply it in the early AM or late evening.

I prefer early AM and then water it in 4ish hours later. Get the best of both worlds that way (foliar and systemic).


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> @psider25 & @lawn-wolverine - short answer is yes. Apply it in the early AM or late evening.
> 
> I prefer early AM and then water it in 4ish hours later. Get the best of both worlds that way (foliar and systemic).


Thanks !


----------



## ReelWILawn

JerseyGreens said:


> Natural rain just hits different. Finally got 0.2 inches of rain. I'll take anything at this point.


Something about that natural rain, even when it's not much the grass just seems to almost instantly recover or improves. Looking great as usual :thumbup: !


----------



## lawn-wolverine

ReelWILawn said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natural rain just hits different. Finally got 0.2 inches of rain. I'll take anything at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something about that natural rain, even when it's not much the grass just seems to almost instantly recover or improves. Looking great as usual :thumbup: !
Click to expand...

"natural rain?" What's THAT?
We have gotten about a total of 0.5" on a month.
Meanwhile…what?, about 300 miles south people are drowning. Geesh.


----------



## ReelWILawn

lawn-wolverine said:


> have gotten about a total of 0.5" on a month.
> Meanwhile…what?, about 300 miles south people are drowning. Geesh.


yikes! That's difficult with irrigation; without it, almost impossible.


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*

0.23 lbs N per K via 14-0-14 the LebanonTurf stuff that I've been using throughout the summer. Odd amount because it was the remainder of my first bag.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

ReelWILawn said:


> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> have gotten about a total of 0.5" on a month.
> Meanwhile…what?, about 300 miles south people are drowning. Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> yikes! That's difficult with irrigation; without it, almost impossible.
Click to expand...


Yea, you're right! 99.5% from City water system


----------



## lawn-wolverine

Hello…I am wondering if you can recommend a source that would have 'BlueBank' (preferably Certified/Sod Quality).
Seed seems difficult to find.
Thanks.


----------



## JerseyGreens

lawn-wolverine said:


> Hello…I am wondering if you can recommend a source that would have 'BlueBank' (preferably Certified/Sod Quality).
> Seed seems difficult to find.
> Thanks.


I actually looked a few times last summer to find a high quality BlueBank (for a cousin) and we had no luck sourcing anything.

I bet its the same story this year...

Based on a quick google search - this is the best I could find...it has 0.01% weed seed which is still relatively high.

https://swellseedco.com/products/bluebank-kentucky-bluegrass?variant=40735784632525

I'll end with the fact that this cultivar produces very little in the form of seedheads which probably also impacts seed production on a wholesale level.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

Thank you so much, sir! Ugh! Yea, I might just have to go straight 'Mazama' for that 3.5 hours of sun in BACKYARD. I was hoping to incorporate a combo of 'Mazama' and 'Bluebank'
which I think would be absolutely awesome.
But I do NOT want any listed "weed seed." (that'd be going the wrong way!)&#128561;


----------



## JerseyGreens

The heat isn't going anywhere in the near term but it sure looks like we will get back to equilibrium if this rain comes through...


----------



## lawn-wolverine

We had .50" finally, last night, in the U.P.


----------



## 01Bullitt

lawn-wolverine said:


> Thank you so much, sir! Ugh! Yea, I might just have to go straight 'Mazama' for that 3.5 hours of sun in BACKYARD. I was hoping to incorporate a combo of 'Mazama' and 'Bluebank'
> which I think would be absolutely awesome.
> But I do NOT want any listed "weed seed." (that'd be going the wrong way!)😱


For what it's worth, I ordered my Bluebank seed from Swell Seed last year and online it stated 0.01% weed seed. But when I recieved the bag, the label read 0.00% weed seed. Also, when I researched last year, Swell is owned by Landmark seed company and Swell is their website geared towards homeowners. If I'm not mistaken, I believe I read that Landmark seed company developed Bluebank.


----------



## JerseyGreens

^^^ that's some good seed right there. ^^^


----------



## lawn-wolverine

01Bullitt said:


> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, sir! Ugh! Yea, I might just have to go straight 'Mazama' for that 3.5 hours of sun in BACKYARD. I was hoping to incorporate a combo of 'Mazama' and 'Bluebank'
> which I think would be absolutely awesome.
> But I do NOT want any listed "weed seed." (that'd be going the wrong way!)😱
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I ordered my Bluebank seed from Swell Seed last year and online it stated 0.01% weed seed. But when I recieved the bag, the label read 0.00% weed seed. Also, when I researched last year, Swell is owned by Landmark seed company and Swell is their website geared towards homeowners. If I'm not mistaken, I believe I read that Landmark seed company developed Bluebank.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the details ! Curious, did you notice anything "funky" (e.g. Poa Annua or Poa Pranaetis ) after seeding/growing in ?
And if I may ask one more question, I am thinking of mixing with 'Mazama' for an area with about 3.5 hours sun….Do you find 'Bluebank' as somewhat "tolerant of some shade??

Thanks again so much !


----------



## Biggylawns

@JerseyGreens put bluebank front and center on the map!!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> @JerseyGreens put bluebank front and center on the map!!


you know it buddy! Same deal with you and Supina man!


----------



## 01Bullitt

lawn-wolverine said:


> 01Bullitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, sir! Ugh! Yea, I might just have to go straight 'Mazama' for that 3.5 hours of sun in BACKYARD. I was hoping to incorporate a combo of 'Mazama' and 'Bluebank'
> which I think would be absolutely awesome.
> But I do NOT want any listed "weed seed." (that'd be going the wrong way!)😱
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I ordered my Bluebank seed from Swell Seed last year and online it stated 0.01% weed seed. But when I recieved the bag, the label read 0.00% weed seed. Also, when I researched last year, Swell is owned by Landmark seed company and Swell is their website geared towards homeowners. If I'm not mistaken, I believe I read that Landmark seed company developed Bluebank.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for the details ! Curious, did you notice anything "funky" (e.g. Poa Annua or Poa Pranaetis ) after seeding/growing in ?
> And if I may ask one more question, I am thinking of mixing with 'Mazama' for an area with about 3.5 hours sun….Do you find 'Bluebank' as somewhat "tolerant of some shade??
> 
> Thanks again so much !
Click to expand...

You are welcome, I did have some hairy bittercress show up in the area I seeded but I have had that show up anytime I have seeded my lawn. Mostly from dormant weed seed just waiting for the soil to be distributed so it can rear it's ugly head. As far as shade goes my test plot is near a tree line that is shaded up until noon, then from noon until 7pm it's full sun. Seed superstore has it rated the same as mazama for shade tolerance. https://www.seedsuperstore.com/variety-comparisons-bluegrass-2017


----------



## lawn-wolverine

01Bullitt said:


> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01Bullitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I ordered my Bluebank seed from Swell Seed last year and online it stated 0.01% weed seed. But when I recieved the bag, the label read 0.00% weed seed. Also, when I researched last year, Swell is owned by Landmark seed company and Swell is their website geared towards homeowners. If I'm not mistaken, I believe I read that Landmark seed company developed Bluebank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the details ! Curious, did you notice anything "funky" (e.g. Poa Annua or Poa Pranaetis ) after seeding/growing in ?
> And if I may ask one more question, I am thinking of mixing with 'Mazama' for an area with about 3.5 hours sun….Do you find 'Bluebank' as somewhat "tolerant of some shade??
> 
> Thanks again so much !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome, I did have some hairy bittercress show up in the area I seeded but I have had that show up anytime I have seeded my lawn. Mostly from dormant weed seed just waiting for the soil to be distributed so it can rear it's ugly head. As far as shade goes my test plot is near a tree line that is shaded up until noon, then from noon until 7pm it's full sun. Seed superstore has it rated the same as mazama for shade tolerance. https://www.seedsuperstore.com/variety-comparisons-bluegrass-2017
Click to expand...

Well, this is awesome ! Thanks again, so much. Gotta just reiterate…what a GREAT "community!"
'Bluebank'…if indeed as dark as 'Mazama' AND right up there on SHADE TOLERANCE, (and of course, superior on disease 🦠…) seems like a 
"win, win, win."
I know just enough about those groups of KBG to be dangerous!, under the heading of 'America-type,' "dwarf" ('Midnight'), etc. As such, I question pros & cons of mixing the types…wonder if 'Mazama' and 'Bluebank' would mix, being of different gene types. Hopefully close enough in characteristics to not stand out.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

lawn-wolverine said:


> wonder if 'Mazama' and 'Bluebank' would mix, being of different gene types. Hopefully close enough in characteristics to not stand out.


I have a monostand of Bluebank in the front of my house and a monostand of Mazama in the back (See signature). I can tell you they are very different plants with different growth habits and needs. The mazama area was seeded last fall so it's still young but after the fall N2 blitz I'll be able to give a better account of these two varieties.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

Lust4Lawn said:


> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if 'Mazama' and 'Bluebank' would mix, being of different gene types. Hopefully close enough in characteristics to not stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a monostand of Bluebank in the front of my house and a monostand of Mazama in the back (See signature). I can tell you they are very different plants with different growth habits and needs. The mazama area was seeded last fall so it's still young but after the fall N2 blitz I'll be able to give a better account of these two varieties.
Click to expand...

Wow ! You, sir, are likely THEE person to elaborate…"school" me on the two varieties that I am so fascinated by at this point. Care to elaborate a bit more on the BIGGEST differences (you already shared something fascinating in that these TWO are indeed (my suspicion!) "very different." Hmmm, sorta wrecks my idea of 'throwing down' these two together, actually.
I am also looking at "growth characteristics" on the sense that I have some current SHINY BRIGHT GREEN BUT 'lazy' GROWTH. I don't like that lay-down windswept looking grass !
Thanks for any further insight.


----------



## KoopHawk

lawn-wolverine said:


> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if 'Mazama' and 'Bluebank' would mix, being of different gene types. Hopefully close enough in characteristics to not stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a monostand of Bluebank in the front of my house and a monostand of Mazama in the back (See signature). I can tell you they are very different plants with different growth habits and needs. The mazama area was seeded last fall so it's still young but after the fall N2 blitz I'll be able to give a better account of these two varieties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow ! You, sir, are likely THEE person to elaborate…"school" me on the two varieties that I am so fascinated by at this point. Care to elaborate a bit more on the BIGGEST differences (you already shared something fascinating in that these TWO are indeed (my suspicion!) "very different." Hmmm, sorta wrecks my idea of 'throwing down' these two together, actually.
> I am also looking at "growth characteristics" on the sense that I have some current SHINY BRIGHT GREEN BUT 'lazy' GROWTH. I don't like that lay-down windswept looking grass !
> Thanks for any further insight.
Click to expand...

I am quite interested in the differences in Bluebank and Mazama. I have a Bluebank mono and my FIL has a mix with both.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Lust4Lawn - I think you should start a thread in Cool Season Lawns to document this in its own place. I bet quite a few people would love to follow along.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

JerseyGreens said:


> @Lust4Lawn - I think you should start a thread in Cool Season Lawns to document this in its own place. I bet quite a few people would love to follow along.


Yes, I will be doing that. Or I could just thread crap here! :lol:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Lust4Lawn said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Lust4Lawn - I think you should start a thread in Cool Season Lawns to document this in its own place. I bet quite a few people would love to follow along.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I will be doing that. Or I could just thread crap here! :lol:
Click to expand...

:lol: you could do that but leave that Mazama talk out of this monostand guys! I kid I kid.


----------



## JerseyGreens

HOC: 0.75in
Double wides: GM1600
Single wides: Allett K20



I'm pleased with the turf given our drought like conditions for nearly 2 months.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

KoopHawk said:


> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lust4Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a monostand of Bluebank in the front of my house and a monostand of Mazama in the back (See signature). I can tell you they are very different plants with different growth habits and needs. The mazama area was seeded last fall so it's still young but after the fall N2 blitz I'll be able to give a better account of these two varieties.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ! You, sir, are likely THEE person to elaborate…"school" me on the two varieties that I am so fascinated by at this point. Care to elaborate a bit more on the BIGGEST differences (you already shared something fascinating in that these TWO are indeed (my suspicion!) "very different." Hmmm, sorta wrecks my idea of 'throwing down' these two together, actually.
> I am also looking at "growth characteristics" on the sense that I have some current SHINY BRIGHT GREEN BUT 'lazy' GROWTH. I don't like that lay-down windswept looking grass !
> Thanks for any further insight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am quite interested in the differences in Bluebank and Mazama. I have a Bluebank mono and my FIL has a mix with both.
Click to expand...

Yes ! As like you, I am asking folks that are particularly FAMILIAR with both 'Mazama' AND 'Bluebank' to please share as much detail in the specific differences (and preference/ & why)
of the two. 
Not sure now that the two would 'blend well" in a 50/50 mix due to the brief comments about each being particularly different (I can only guess that means rate of growth, blade thickness, color??).
So thanks to any detailed input of comparison.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

Lust4Lawn said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Lust4Lawn - I think you should start a thread in Cool Season Lawns to document this in its own place. I bet quite a few people would love to follow along.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I will be doing that. Or I could just thread crap here! :lol:
Click to expand...

🤣Help ! Do tell ! Thanks!


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> HOC: 0.75in
> Double wides: GM1600
> Single wides: Allett K20
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with the turf given our drought like conditions for nearly 2 months.


Hero ! You sir, are "hero!" This is hero stuff.🦸


----------



## ReelWILawn

JerseyGreens said:


> HOC: 0.75in
> Double wides: GM1600
> Single wides: Allett K20
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased with the turf given our drought like conditions for nearly 2 months.


wow!!! Legend. Petition to allow previous LOTM winners to win a second time within 12 months.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@ReelWILawn and @lawn-wolverine - you guys are being too kind. I'm humbled. Thank you.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> @ReelWILawn and @lawn-wolverine - you guys are being too kind. I'm humbled. Thank you.


To the contrary…I view your lawn and my wife says "I thought you were going to take the day OFF from the yard!" I say: "I was, and then I look at these gorgeous lawn photos…get inspired, and I'm READY TO GO GO GO !"
So thank you for the inspiration and re-invigorating us!🤗


----------



## Chris LI

Wow, that's doing great! Pretty amazing any time of year, but absolutely amazing during the peak summer! We're under extreme disease pressure right now with high 80's and 90٪+ relative humidity. Heat is predicted to peak on Tuesday with afternoon T-storms providing relief. What are you experiencing and is there any special prep your planning (or have done recently)? I hope you're in line for some natural rain, too.

Even your neighbor's lawn, who appears to have irrigation, looks like it's cooked, except where your overspray helps. The one across the street at an angle really demonstrates the drought conditions you are facing. Please tell us your secrets!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chris LI said:


> Wow, that's doing great! Pretty amazing any time of year, but absolutely amazing during the peak summer! We're under extreme disease pressure right now with high 80's and 90٪+ relative humidity. Heat is predicted to peak on Tuesday with afternoon T-storms providing relief. What are you experiencing and is there any special prep your planning (or have done recently)? I hope you're in line for some natural rain, too.
> 
> Even your neighbor's lawn, who appears to have irrigation, looks like it's cooked, except where your overspray helps. The one across the street at an angle really demonstrates the drought conditions you are facing. Please tell us your secrets!


Thanks, Chris.

No secret sauce. In fact...quite the opposite this year. I've barely tended to the lawn since I'm busy traveling. The past few weeks I've been on top of mowing every few days, completed another irrigation audit (adjusted heads, increased 2 nozzle sizes), and applied fungicide and fertilizer per my Journal.

I really like the fertilizer I'm using this summer and most of the credit is due to this stuff - https://www.lebanonturf.com/products/2237126

Secondly, I recommended this last year but the Sync activator adjuvant that I've been using for two years now truly increases the efficacy of my fungicide applications. In fact...I'm well behind (no surprise) my next fungicide application yet have no disease pressure.


----------



## ReelWILawn

JerseyGreens said:


> I really like the fertilizer I'm using this summer and most of the credit is due to this stuff - https://www.lebanonturf.com/products/2237126
> 
> Secondly, I recommended this last year but the Sync activator adjuvant that I've been using for two years now truly increases the efficacy of my fungicide applications. In fact...I'm well behind (no surprise) my next fungicide application yet have no disease pressure.


I've been meaning to ask you about that 14-0-14 from Lebanon Turf! I've used their 16-0-8 in the past (one application this year) and i've always had good even, sustained response from it. Even more important is the SGN size of 150. The prill size is perfect. Really easy to spread evenly and you dont get that spotted look when trying to spread SGN 200+ on reel cut turf. The question I have is how have you been applying this in your yearly fertilizer rotation? I assume you apply at the .5N/M rate? Curious to know how often you might apply this and how does smaller liquid or melted down AMA/Urea factor in. What I really like about fast release product is I have a much better idea of when it works, for how long, and when I might need to reapply again. Because of this I have stayed away from slow release product.

I've been meaning to ask in my journal what everyone is using for granular. I would like to incorporate at least 50% of my yearly N as AMS granular but it's hard to find good fairway grade prills.

Also, I am intrigued by this Sync additive. I'ven been just using a standard NIS for most spray items. Are you using this when you spray fertilizer or melted down AMS/Urea?


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> *Fertilizer*
> Yes...I watered in the late afternoon/evening but with the fungicide I put down y'day I should be fine.


I have 3 neighbors that regularly run their irrigation in the evening, and somehow they don't have a lawn full of fungus....I don't know how they do it. one uses True Green, one does his own, the 3rd doesn't do much from what I can tell.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Batting 0-1 so far with these storms...you can't make this up...all to the North...


Don't worry, that storm will roll right over you when you have a renovation going.....  :shock: , J/k

I'm putting down my pre-germinated KBG on about 1500sf this Saturday. Last week the 10 day looked great. Now, thunderstorms coming on Monday, maybe........I'm not sweating it though. I got hammered last year and the lawn looks wonderful 1 year later, so it'll all work out.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello…I am wondering if you can recommend a source that would have 'BlueBank' (preferably Certified/Sod Quality).
> Seed seems difficult to find.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually looked a few times last summer to find a high quality BlueBank (for a cousin) and we had no luck sourcing anything.
> 
> I bet its the same story this year...
> 
> Based on a quick google search - this is the best I could find...it has 0.01% weed seed which is still relatively high.
> 
> https://swellseedco.com/products/bluebank-kentucky-bluegrass?variant=40735784632525
> 
> I'll end with the fact that this cultivar produces very little in the form of seedheads which probably also impacts seed production on a wholesale level.
Click to expand...

That's where I bought my bluebank from last year. I was bumbed it had 0.01% weed seed in it, but.....I thought that was the only place that sold it. I also didn't fallow my black dirt topdressing more than 8 days last year, still don't have that many weeds this year with the tenacity apps during reno and prodiamine late fall and early spring.


----------



## steffen707

01Bullitt said:


> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, sir! Ugh! Yea, I might just have to go straight 'Mazama' for that 3.5 hours of sun in BACKYARD. I was hoping to incorporate a combo of 'Mazama' and 'Bluebank'
> which I think would be absolutely awesome.
> But I do NOT want any listed "weed seed." (that'd be going the wrong way!)😱
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I ordered my Bluebank seed from Swell Seed last year and online it stated 0.01% weed seed. But when I recieved the bag, the label read 0.00% weed seed. Also, when I researched last year, Swell is owned by Landmark seed company and Swell is their website geared towards homeowners. If I'm not mistaken, I believe I read that Landmark seed company developed Bluebank.
Click to expand...

I think my research last year was the same result as yours.

Sorry for the many posts, i was 4 pages behind on your thread. Looking damn great! with such little water, OMG!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> I really like the fertilizer I'm using this summer and most of the credit is due to this stuff - https://www.lebanonturf.com/products/2237126
> 
> Secondly, I recommended this last year but the Sync activator adjuvant that I've been using for two years now truly increases the efficacy of my fungicide applications. In fact...I'm well behind (no surprise) my next fungicide application yet have no disease pressure.


Where do you buy the lebanon product country club 14-0-14?

And the Sync Activator Adjuvant, does that replace the need to use MSO or other sticker type product?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@ReelWILawn - The prill size on this stuff is a major positive. Plus its very easy to see how wide the fert is being thrown out of the spreader due to the color.

To your questions:
I only started using it this growing season. 0.25lbs N per K per app - I'd have to look back at my journal but maybe ~4 times total throughout the Spring/Summer. The plan is to do a handful of more apps in August and then transition to straight Urea or AMS in Sept...I don't want to use slow release stuff once temps begin to cool off.

The AMS I've been using from SiteOne is almost powder like...I have to open up a bag of the new stuff I bought from Walmart...I hope it's the same consistency (fingers crossed).

I use Sync with fungicide apps...but their website states it can be used on some herbicide apps as well. I usually have N mixed in with fungicide apps - it's totally fine to use with Sync.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 has entered the chat...:lol: good to hear from you bud!

I bought the fert from a specialty golf/turf supplier in north Jersey.
Yes, in my opinion Sync replaces the need for any other "sticker".


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> @steffen707 has entered the chat...:lol: good to hear from you bud!
> 
> I bought the fert from a specialty golf/turf supplier in north Jersey.
> Yes, in my opinion Sync replaces the need for any other "sticker".


Sorry, i had to catch up on your thread,



I'll check my local golf/turf place "Reinders" to see if they have the fert. They do have the Sync! Thinking i'll pick up a bottle and start using that.

Any idea if Sync will harm the grass when I spray, AMS, FEature, Cytogro and T-Nex? I'm assuming if its a "sticker" replacement it shouldn't.



JerseyGreens said:


> The plan is to do a handful of more apps in August and then transition to straight Urea or AMS in Sept...I don't want to use slow release stuff once temps begin to cool off.


What is the point of the fall N Blitz? What are people trying to achieve by doing the blitz?

EDIT: looks like @g-man created a nice thread about this in 2017, https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=753 for anybody reading and wondering about the Fall Nitrogen Blitz.


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fungicide app*
4oz per K - Thio Methyl 46.2%
0.77oz per K - Azoxy 2SC
3oz per K - Phosphites
1oz total - SYNC
Dash of Citric Acid
0.1 lbs N per K - Urea (first foliar N this year...)
1oz per K - FEature (first iron product/micros this year...)

Sprayed in the late evening once temps cooled off a bit. Watering in early tomorrow AM.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - check out: https://www.precisionlab.com/resources/turf-adjuvant-use-guide.pdf

They actually marry SYNC with T-Nex. You should be fine but I don't have any personal experience with using this stuff with PGR.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Couldn't pass up on sharing these shots after today's mow. Four passes. Two N-S (back and forth, eraser passes) and two E-W (eraser passes). The turf was growing horizontally and I was not liking it. This kind of mow fixes that.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens even in low light it looks phenomenal.


----------



## Chris LI

Very, very, nice! I did something similar tonight...finished a mulch mow at sunset. I like seeing the headlights and street lights in your photos. Still without a striping kit to reduce stress from matting the turf down. Temps and humidity have dropped over the last couple of days, so I might lower HOC soon and consider putting the striping kit on again. What are your plans?


----------



## 01Bullitt

Looks great! Looks like the Bluebank is filling in the sidewalk expansion joints too! The spreading capability of this cultivar is awesome.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

01Bullitt said:


> Looks great! Looks like the Bluebank is filling in the sidewalk expansion joints too! The spreading capability of this cultivar is awesome.


Ahhh! So if I may ask for expansion on this point, I have read a few other accounts of the superior spreading ability of 'Bluebank' over many/most other KBG varieties. This causes me to conclude that it is a GREAT variety to attempt overseed of existing varieties.
Comments please.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thank you @Jeff_MI84, @Chris LI, @01Bullitt and @lawn-wolverine!!



Chris LI said:


> ...so I might lower HOC soon and consider putting the striping kit on again. What are your plans?


I think that's a solid idea. I'll be striping again on my next cut...just needed to nip this lateral growth pattern in the butt.



lawn-wolverine said:


> Ahhh! So if I may ask for expansion on this point, I have read a few other accounts of the superior spreading ability of 'Bluebank' over many/most other KBG varieties. This causes me to conclude that it is a GREAT variety to attempt overseed of existing varieties.
> Comments please.


No experience from my end with other KBG varieties but I would bet that they all spread "aggressively" in a highly maintained lawn (well fed, irrigated, cut often, etc.).

Still waiting on @Lust4Lawn for his write up on Mazama vs. BlueBank that may highlight this observation.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> Thank you @Jeff_MI84, @Chris LI, @01Bullitt and @lawn-wolverine!!
> 
> 
> 
> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...so I might lower HOC soon and consider putting the striping kit on again. What are your plans?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a solid idea. I'll be striping again on my next cut...just needed to nip this lateral growth pattern in the butt.
> 
> 
> 
> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! So if I may ask for expansion on this point, I have read a few other accounts of the superior spreading ability of 'Bluebank' over many/most other KBG varieties. This causes me to conclude that it is a GREAT variety to attempt overseed of existing varieties.
> Comments please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No experience from my end with other KBG varieties but I would bet that they all spread "aggressively" in a highly maintained lawn (well fed, irrigated, cut often, etc.).
> 
> Still waiting on @Lust4Lawn for his write up on Mazama vs. BlueBank that may highlight this observation.
Click to expand...

Yes! Thanks. As always, you are uber helpful


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
0.25 lbs N per K via Country Club 14-0-14 70% MESA (slow release N) SOP + 11.2% Humic Max

I found my later Spring/Summer fert...I love this stuff...

However, since it's my first year using it - I have to find a smart transition point over to fast acting N...I don't want much of the slow release N to linger around and explode during Fall N Blitz...


----------



## bf7

The carpet look is a nice changeup for a few mows but stripes are king!


----------



## uts

JerseyGreens said:


> *Fertilizer*
> 0.25 lbs N per K via Country Club 14-0-14 70% MESA (slow release N) SOP + 11.2% Humic Max
> 
> I found my later Spring/Summer fert...I love this stuff...
> 
> However, since it's my first year using it - I have to find a smart transition point over to fast acting N...I don't want much of the slow release N to linger around and explode during Fall N Blitz...


Where did you buying the CC from and if you dont mind sharing the price?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@uts - golf supply store in North Jersey. Siteone is a distributor for LebanonTurf.

Paid roughly $40 a bag for it. Keep in mind this stuff doesn't have any FE or other micros. It's not cheap for urea, AMS, SOP and Humic Acid but its the methylated Urea that works well throughout the hot summer.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> The carpet look is a nice changeup for a few mows but stripes are king!


Indeed! Stripes are the reason why we reel mow, right!?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@bf7 and others keep asking for stripes well here you go!

I have a 2.5G jug of Vivax but won't open it until next year. That will help with the isolated dry spots moving forward. There are only so many irrigation adjustments I can make...absent some hand watering those dry spots will always happen in droughts.





Just like that...we have leaves falling all over the place. We still haven't had a true, downpour type rainfall in over 2.5 months. Trees are toasted...



Lastly...the severe drought classification is starting to make it's way into Jersey...


----------



## Biggylawns

Did you get the vivax locally? A lot of supers recommend that product for LDS.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> Did you get the vivax locally? A lot of supers recommend that product for LDS.


Online 
https://www.pestrong.com/1888-vivax-hydration-infiltration-soil-surfactant-25-gallon.html

It's definitely a popular choice amongst the golf supers FB group.


----------



## Biggylawns

Ah, I picked up my magnaplex from them. Then, I noticed the price of it went up by 25 bucks lol. I was hoping you had a local in - you bring your bucket and fill it up from a 55 gal container.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> Ah, I picked up my magnaplex from them. Then, I noticed the price of it went up by 25 bucks lol. I was hoping you had a local in - you bring your bucket and fill it up from a 55 gal container.


I wish man but if this stuff works out next year I'll split a drum with you...full blown Walter White mode...


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I picked up my magnaplex from them. Then, I noticed the price of it went up by 25 bucks lol. I was hoping you had a local in - you bring your bucket and fill it up from a 55 gal container.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish man but if this stuff works out next year I'll split a drum with you...full blown Walter White mode...
Click to expand...



Dang, that stuff is pricey. $235 for 320 ounces, 5oz/1000sf = 64,000 SF treated apply every 30 days. $3.6719 per 1000sf 24% more than hydretain.

Hydretain from yardmastery $251.96 for 512 ounces, 6oz/1000sf=85,000sf treated, apply every 90 days. $2.9642 per 1000sf

So the question is, is Vivax way better than hydretain? Are you only spraying this in your localized dry spots, or do you apply to the whole lawn?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - those two can't be compared in the same regard. If you want to compare a similar product check out Revolution. Vivax comes out to cheaper and that's why I went with that one.

I haven't used it this year but follow along next year to find out!


----------



## Biggylawns

@JerseyGreens in NJ luck, it's going to be a rainy summer and you'll have to store it unused until 2024.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> @JerseyGreens in NJ luck, it's going to be a rainy summer and you'll have to store it unused until 2024.


🤣

This stuff actually helps in those scenarios as well. It gets the water moving through the soil after heavy rains which makes the greens firm again to play on within short order. Let's see what happens. Definitely a "splurge" item in my arsenal.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> @steffen707 - those two can't be compared in the same regard. If you want to compare a similar product check out Revolution. Vivax comes out to cheaper and that's why I went with that one.
> 
> I haven't used it this year but follow along next year to find out!


Are you intending to spray the whole yard or just the problem spots?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - I'd blanket spray the entire front yard.


----------



## bf7

Looks great! I was going to ask why Vivax over other wetting agents but they beat me to it. Pestrong is usually a safe bet if you're feeling thrifty.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> Looks great! I was going to ask why Vivax over other wetting agents but they beat me to it. Pestrong is usually a safe bet if you're feeling thrifty.


Thanks man! It was a toss up between Vivax and Revolution which has worked beautifully for you btw.

Came down to cost (a little cheaper than Rev) and the fact that I've used other products from Precision Labs with good success (Sync).

The fact that I have to wait 9ish months before using it is a different story. I could get one application down but I'm hoping cooler temps and rain are around the corner.


----------



## ReelWILawn

I feel like we all need to do an offseason wetting agent debrief this year during winter. What have we used, what do we like, what works, what doesnt. I've been too busy keeping up with this journal and others that I havent had time for my own :lol:


----------



## steffen707

ReelWILawn said:


> I feel like we all need to do an offseason wetting agent debrief this year during winter. What have we used, what do we like, what works, what doesnt. I've been too busy keeping up with this journal and others that I havent had time for my own :lol:


Lol, yeah, I agree. Apparently there is a thread about wetting agents. Need to read up.

@JerseyGreens ,do you only use the wetting agent when it's hot, or do you use it whenever the lawn is actively growing, to help it be its best year round?

Sounds like it's just the hot summer time use.


----------



## JerseyGreens

I love how my 22 Journal blew up about wetting agents when I haven't even used it yet!

@ReelWILawn - that's nonsense! Your journal is by far one of the most detailed and organized "libraries" of information for folks to follow now. I was definitely detail oriented and lots of followers PM me thanking me for the exact amounts of ingredients I put in some of my foliar apps, etc...but still...your taking it to the next level sir.

@steffen707 - Given the cost of this stuff I'll only be using it during the summer months. It lasts 30 days - so probably a mid May/June/July/August app. Four apps total. I might table that last August one if the weather isn't too hot/dry.


----------



## steffen707

Much thanks @JerseyGreens !


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> The fact that I have to wait 9ish months before using it is a different story. I could get one application down but I'm hoping cooler temps and rain are around the corner.


Yeah, you'll definitely get more bang for your buck next year at this point. Save that liquid gold.


----------



## ReelWILawn

Thanks for the kind words! It's been fun sharing the ups, downs, and learning from everyone else.

for my wetting agent i've been using this year I have been trying to make apps bi weekly at the lower rates. At 1.5-2 fl oz/M and a smaller sized lot a 2.5 gallon will last about a year and a half. key is to start early in the season with them. I am interested to hear more about Vivax and your results next season.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Screw it...went down to 0.5inches and I'm most likely keeping it here!

LDS is slowly recovering and the "blue hue" is coming back.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Man that bluebank is looking awesome! The poor neighbor across the street from you is getting dominated :lol:


----------



## steffen707

01Bullitt said:


> Man that bluebank is looking awesome! The poor neighbor across the street from you is getting dominated :lol:


Damn that's how yours looks so good, you're just surrounded by dead grass!? :lol: jk


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @01Bullitt!

😂 @steffen707!

We live close to our Police Station and a cruiser stopped by while I was on the front porch with my daughter...I was like great...what did I do now!? The PO just wanted to stop by, feel the lawn and chat about how I have the best lawn in town right now...not a hard feat given the drought like conditions.

My daughter got to sit in the cruiser, turn on the lights/sirens and he even let her put in a call saying my dad has the best lawn in town...clearly this guy wasn't some ordinary PO to pull that off...he was actually the assistant chief - second in command. Good to have friends in the right places.


----------



## JerseyGreens

When it rains it pours!!!

So far we've had one inch of rain fall in 20 minutes. Holy smokes...

Threw down some AMS and milo around the base of my Holly trees yesterday...all of that goodness is going somewhere other than those trees.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Thanks @01Bullitt!
> 
> 😂 @steffen707!
> 
> We live close to our Police Station and a cruiser stopped by while I was on the front porch with my daughter...I was like great...what did I do now!? The PO just wanted to stop by, feel the lawn and chat about how I have the best lawn in town right now...not a hard feat given the drought like conditions.
> 
> My daughter got to sit in the cruiser, turn on the lights/sirens and he even let her put in a call saying my dad has the best lawn in town...clearly this guy wasn't some ordinary PO to pull that off...he was actually the assistant chief - second in command. Good to have friends in the right places.


That's super cool. Our town has an annual non profit event called "Touch a truck".

Businesses and municipalities bring all sorts of trucks in and let kids (and adults) climb in them and see what it's like. 
Cop car, swat vehicle, fire truck, cube van, dump truck, back hoe, excavator, grader, bulldozer, 4cyl stock car, county snow plow, delivery boom lift truck, and the flight for life helicopter even landed and handed out stickers and wings. The helicopter was the only thing you couldn't go into. I'm sure there were more I forgot, but it's cool. I think every community should have an event like that.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> Thanks @01Bullitt!
> 
> 😂 @steffen707!
> 
> We live close to our Police Station and a cruiser stopped by while I was on the front porch with my daughter...I was like great...what did I do now!? The PO just wanted to stop by, feel the lawn and chat about how I have the best lawn in town right now...not a hard feat given the drought like conditions.
> 
> My daughter got to sit in the cruiser, turn on the lights/sirens and he even let her put in a call saying my dad has the best lawn in town...clearly this guy wasn't some ordinary PO to pull that off...he was actually the assistant chief - second in command. Good to have friends in the right places.


What a great story! Thanks for sharing that. I actually think that men & women like him are more the norm than the exception. Most Police officers are THERE because they have an interest in "serving the community."
Thanks again for this.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@lawn-wolverine - absolutely agree. Most cops do actually care about their responsibilities to the community. It's the serve part of their duties.


----------



## JerseyGreens

3 inches of rain...in less than 12 hours...I'm certain people might be doing jumping jacks in my town but they don't realize how much of that actually ran off...

My front yard which is well maintained, irrigated, and was readily available to move that rainwater down the soil profile drank like it was St. Pattys day. I'm happy about that.


----------



## Biggylawns

Yard looks so good. How low do you think you could go - .25?


----------



## lawn-wolverine

Biggylawns said:


> Yard looks so good. How low do you think you could go - .25?


Just an academic question here…just asking! You are asking (suggesting?) that he go to .25" on the lawn…why? I mean, if he was going to an "honest-to-God" putting green, then okay, okay.
But otherwise, incrementally, you go under 1.5", 1", and down, the color (darker green) is much more difficult to maintain.
So, why the ultra-push to uber-short (.25")?
Just do not get it.


----------



## Biggylawns

@lawn-wolverine I'm not following what you are saying as it was a simple question, which you're reading too much into.

Aside from that, he's about 20 min from my house so I'm interested in how he and others in NJ maintain their yards and he's doing one of the best jobs, if not the best in NJ, in doing it.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Biggylawns - Thanks for the praise brother! I'm not sure if I can go much lower than 0.5inches without any more sandcapping. The yard felt level but I have areas that need significant sand before I go down any further. Not out of the question in the future though.

@lawn-wolverine - your enthusiastic spirit for learning can come off as a bit harsh to those that don't know you very well! As Biggy mentioned - him and I are lawn buddies and we go back. In fact, he was probably the only person on TLF from jersey reel mowing 3-4 years ago and I silently followed his journal and learned a lot.

The question is absolutely valid and pertinent...once you start going lower...and lower...and lower...you get this itch, "how low can I go..." BlueBank is a compact-midnight type grass which means it can go pretty low and still perform well...0.25inch HOC is within reach but I'd need to do more work before getting there (removing OM, adding more sand, etc.).


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> @Biggylawns - Thanks for the praise brother! I'm not sure if I can go much lower than 0.5inches without any more sandcapping. The yard felt level but I have areas that need significant sand before I go down any further. Not out of the question in the future though.
> 
> @lawn-wolverine - your enthusiastic spirit for learning can come off as a bit harsh to those that don't know you very well! As Biggy mentioned - him and I are lawn buddies and we go back. In fact, he was probably the only person on TLF from jersey reel mowing 3-4 years ago and I silently followed his journal and learned a lot.
> 
> The question is absolutely valid and pertinent...once you start going lower...and lower...and lower...you get this itch, "how low can I go..." BlueBank is a compact-midnight type grass which means it can go pretty low and still perform well...0.25inch HOC is within reach but I'd need to do more work before getting there (removing OM, adding more sand, etc.).


Thanks for your response and understanding. I truly find this very short manicuring fascinating, and just wonder what most, well, expert hobbyists here have as their "ideal." I suppose everyone has a slightly different view. Then there are the TTTF guys who have almost an entirely different viewpoint. I find about 1" as still quite manicured looking, and capable of showing very dark green. Of course I'm still plodding along with a rotary!🤣😱


----------



## ReelWILawn

any plans for sand topdressing this year?


----------



## JerseyGreens

ReelWILawn said:


> any plans for sand topdressing this year?


Negative. No time for it this year. I'll aerate and sandcap Fall 23


----------



## JerseyGreens

Hey Blue...nice to see you again.

Cut with my K20
HOC: 0.5inches

Color looks great at this height plus the 3 inches of rain was well welcomed!


----------



## livt0ride

Yes that rain def helps! I would vote for a second time this year if I could.


----------



## Wile

livt0ride said:


> Yes that rain def helps! I would vote for a second time this year if I could.


Some of us tried 👀


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @livt0ride and @Wile!!

If we could get nominated for LOTM before the 12 month waiting period - I'm pretty sure @mowww would own us!


----------



## Babameca

Damm! This looks good!


----------



## Wile

JerseyGreens said:


> If we could get nominated for LOTM before the 12 month waiting period - I'm pretty sure @mowww would own us!


Truth!


----------



## mowww

@JerseyGreens @Wile haha thanks but you guys have some nice turf cooking, gotta give yourself some credit. I'm sure each of us thinks our own lawn is worse than those that see it online because we know where the trouble spots and imperfections lie.

Jersey, looking really sharp. For half of an inch, you've got things looking smooth. So difficult under 5/8" to make it look pool table smooth. Good work.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thank you @Babameca! Your Reno is coming along mighty fine!

Right on @mowww. I can't tell you how many times I'm finding myself erasing stripes to get a better cut at this height. If I let the lawn get overgrown the quality of cut drops drastically at such a low height. My turf def has it's low spots/problem areas where it floats but for the most part it's pretty level!


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
0.25 lbs N per K via 14-0-14

Probably the last time I use this stuff as I assume temps will level out the next 7-10 days.


----------



## ReelWILawn

absolutely crushing it! I have a feeling this is going to keep improving over the next 8 weeks.

on a first world problem question, how are you going about erasing your stripes? I find it almost impossible to get rid of mine unless we have a really heavy rain event.


----------



## JerseyGreens

ReelWILawn said:


> absolutely crushing it! I have a feeling this is going to keep improving over the next 8 weeks.
> 
> on a first world problem question, how are you going about erasing your stripes? I find it almost impossible to get rid of mine unless we have a really heavy rain event.


Great question.

When I set out on erasing stripes I usually let it go an extra day of overgrowth, which naturally helps in standing the grass up.

Then the key is just going back and forth over the same stripe. North to south and then back south to north. Basically go over the same stripe back and forth. I do that over the entire lawn and then the same again east to west. It's a back breaking affair but well worth it once you notice the grass growing more horizontal vs vertical. I found myself doing it monthly since I'm busy as heck with work and haven't been using PGR.

That naturally calls for breaking the 1/3 rule almost every mow!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Back to 0.75inch. I can't survive 0.5in without PGR and two rambunctious little kids. 🤣


----------



## Biggylawns

wait, you haven't been using PGR?? I tried not using it earlier this year (late May timeframe) and I was mowing every other day. If I skipped a day, it was overgrown.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Biggylawns said:


> wait, you haven't been using PGR?? I tried not using it earlier this year (late May timeframe) and I was mowing every other day. If I skipped a day, it was overgrown.


No PGR all year mate.

I just hacked at it every mow (4-5) days this growing season. 🤣


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> Back to 0.75inch. I can't survive 0.5in without PGR and two rambunctious little kids. 🤣


Well, it looks outstanding. You may grow (pun intended) to ❤ life at 0.75
I am enjoying a solid 1.0" and mowing 2x a week.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thanks @lawn-wolverine!

For sure - this definitely pops more at 0.75 versus 0.5.

I may get back to 0.5 with PGR during the N blitz.

Stay tuned!


----------



## bf7

The color was still stunning at 0.5, unlike my yard at the moment. If I were you, I would absolutely regulate at that hoc for the next month or so. Then you could probably maintain it without PGR in Oct / Nov.


----------



## jskierko

I cannot even imagine keeping it at 0.5 without PGR. I'd be mowing every free second of daylight hours! When is the reno scheduled for the rest of the yard!?


----------



## JerseyGreens

jskierko said:


> I cannot even imagine keeping it at 0.5 without PGR. I'd be mowing every free second of daylight hours! When is the reno scheduled for the rest of the yard!?


Great question! I'd freaking love to mow every minute of the day 🤣. My wife...would probably leave me...I broke the 1/3 rule every damn mow and my lawn is looking the best coming out of summer to date, even with the drought...🤷‍♂️

Reno in 2023 or 2024.

I want to take a page out of @mowww's book and maintain a putting green in the side yard but I have lots to be learn!


----------



## jskierko

JerseyGreens said:


> I want to take a page out of @mowww's book and maintain a putting green in the side yard but I have lots to be learn!


Agree on the putting green! I would probably only be allowed by the boss to put one in my backyard and my dogs would absolutely destroy it. The amount of prep work for it seems so daunting though, so I may have to be content just living vicariously through other journals.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Finally, relief is on the way...


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, you haven't been using PGR?? I tried not using it earlier this year (late May timeframe) and I was mowing every other day. If I skipped a day, it was overgrown.
> 
> 
> 
> No PGR all year mate.
> 
> I just hacked at it every mow (4-5) days this growing season. 🤣
Click to expand...

Is your lawn also hand watered, or do you have underground sprinklers?

If you do hand water, with no PGR, your results are just amazing.


----------



## steffen707

jskierko said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to take a page out of @mowww's book and maintain a putting green in the side yard but I have lots to be learn!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree on the putting green! I would probably only be allowed by the boss to put one in my backyard and my dogs would absolutely destroy it. The amount of prep work for it seems so daunting though, so I may have to be content just living vicariously through other journals.
Click to expand...

That's what I do!


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggylawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait, you haven't been using PGR?? I tried not using it earlier this year (late May timeframe) and I was mowing every other day. If I skipped a day, it was overgrown.
> 
> 
> 
> No PGR all year mate.
> 
> I just hacked at it every mow (4-5) days this growing season. 🤣
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is your lawn also hand watered, or do you have underground sprinklers?
> 
> If you do hand water, with no PGR, your results are just amazing.
Click to expand...

I have in-ground irrigation. No way I'd be able to pull this off without irrigation!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> No PGR all year mate.
> 
> I just hacked at it every mow (4-5) days this growing season. 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> Is your lawn also hand watered, or do you have underground sprinklers?
> 
> If you do hand water, with no PGR, your results are just amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have in-ground irrigation. No way I'd be able to pull this off without irrigation!
Click to expand...

ahhh, maybe it was @bf7. I can't remember, but either way, keeping up with all that mowing without pgr, :shock:


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your lawn also hand watered, or do you have underground sprinklers?
> 
> If you do hand water, with no PGR, your results are just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have in-ground irrigation. No way I'd be able to pull this off without irrigation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh, maybe it was @bf7. I can't remember, but either way, keeping up with all that mowing without pgr, :shock:
Click to expand...

Ah yes. I believe @bf7 maintains a stellar lawn without in ground irrigation which is absolutely mind blowing.

I don't really keep up with the mowing. I have broken the 1/3 rule 95% of my mows this year. Just hack at it.

I think the lawn benefitted from the N I fed it all summer...


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have in-ground irrigation. No way I'd be able to pull this off without irrigation!
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh, maybe it was @bf7. I can't remember, but either way, keeping up with all that mowing without pgr, :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes. I believe @bf7 maintains a stellar lawn without in ground irrigation which is absolutely mind blowing.
> 
> I don't really keep up with the mowing. I have broken the 1/3 rule 95% of my mows this year. Just hack at it.
> 
> I think the lawn benefitted from the N I fed it all summer...
Click to expand...

I wonder why the lawn continues to look awesome if you're breaking the 1/3 rule each time. Probably a combination of all the stuff you do to keep the lawn healthy, it just deals with it and doesn't get too stressed?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - no clue. It's definitely healthy enough to deal with that kind of carnage on a regular basis.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have in-ground irrigation. No way I'd be able to pull this off without irrigation!
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh, maybe it was @bf7. I can't remember, but either way, keeping up with all that mowing without pgr, :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes. I believe @bf7 maintains a stellar lawn without in ground irrigation which is absolutely mind blowing.
> 
> I don't really keep up with the mowing. I have broken the 1/3 rule 95% of my mows this year. Just hack at it.
> 
> I think the lawn benefitted from the N I fed it all summer...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words guys. I don't think I do that much more work than the in-ground peeps. Pittsburgh gets so much rain outside of late Jun - early Aug. I manually irrigate over that time but that's about it.

I watered in most of my N apps with the garden hose last fall, which totally sucked. Thats when I would have loved to just flip a switch. This year I'm just gonna let it sit on the leaves. It's just grass, screw it. Keep on hacking Jersey!


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer* + *PreM*

5g per K Prodiamine (3 month rate)
2oz per K FEature
.2oz N per K via AMS

Lawn is chugging along and looking proper.

I don't normally spray mid-afternoon but that was the only time I could find. Quickly reminded myself that spraying in 85F is no fun...Even though rain is en route tomorrow I ran the irrigation (30mins after app) to wash the AMS off the turf and start working the PreM into the soil.

The deep yellow PreM color mixed in with Kool Aid FEature made for a nice burnt cooper mixture...


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Herbicide App*
Triplet SF - 1.5oz per K
Triclopyr Ester - 0.615oz per K (random number but all I had was 4oz left in the bottle)
Tenacity - 0.5tsp per K
Sync - 1oz total

To all of the clover and other random weeds residing in my front lawn...say hello to my little friend...

First herbicide app I've put down since the last GLY app during the 2020 Reno...I can't wait to see what lights up in this yard! :lol:

The lawn is growing gangbusters and if I want to resemble the beauty that it is now, plus pushing N, along with traveling for work - I'll have to put it under regulation.


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> *Herbicide App*
> I can't wait to see what lights up in this yard! :lol:


----------



## ReelWILawn

JerseyGreens said:


> To all of the clover and other random weeds residing in my front lawn...say hello to my little friend...


 :lol: That should knock out pretty much everything! I've had small patches of white clover and black medic this year pop up; they can be real bothersome.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@steffen707 - now that was a good one!!! :lol:

@ReelWILawn - I hear ya...I let the nuisance weeds go on for too long!

Stepped out for a quick walk at lunch...the clover is already looking toasty. That was quick work...


----------



## situman

Man would love to buy some Bluebank but no one seems to carry it in the usual places!


----------



## steffen707

situman said:


> Man would love to buy some Bluebank but no one seems to carry it in the usual places!


I've got some bluebank........ But it's not for sale. :twisted:

This is where I bought mine last year, says in stock. :roll:


----------



## situman

Thanks. I found this place too. Wish it was SQ for that price!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Yeah they say don't mow for 2-3 days after putting down Herbicide...but I continue to break the rules...

HOC: 0.75inch
K20


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens have weed issues been a problem since your reno?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @JerseyGreens have weed issues been a problem since your reno?


Oh yes, very much so but very little annua and no triv (🙏🏼). I'm lucky to say that I put down some very clean seed.

Clover got out of hand this year and I needed to kill it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

That's fortunate. Everything else is easy to get rid of. If you don't have any poa a or triv your good to go.

Lawn looks great.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens something for me to look forward to next year. Makes me wonder how weed free my reno would have been without aerating.


----------



## jskierko

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @JerseyGreens something for me to look forward to next year. Makes me wonder how weed free my reno would have been without aerating.


With how many weeds I used to have, this is why I have never aerated the yard. I'm scared of what I might unearth. I have manually aerated a few spots to try to improved drainage. But the whole yard, nope, not doing it unless I really see a need.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@jskierko good point. I won't aerate the reno unless I have compaction or want to add sand.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @jskierko good point. I won't aerate the reno unless I have compaction or want to add sand.


You can topdress with sand without aerating. I did that last year with plenty of success.

Aerating before sand is helpful if you have compaction or water infiltration issues. I have neither of those.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens good to know. I've been taking screenshots of how much you all use, tons per yard, etc. Using the push mower I can already feel where it's bumpy. All the cool kids are doing it anyways.


----------



## JerseyGreens

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That's fortunate. Everything else is easy to get rid of. If you don't have any poa a or triv your good to go.
> 
> Lawn looks great.


Thank you, sir! Hope all is well.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @JerseyGreens good to know. I've been taking screenshots of how much you all use, tons per yard, etc. Using the push mower I can already feel where it's bumpy. All the cool kids are doing it anyways.


Yes, it's definitely become a "thing" but take your time. Go at your own pace and I'll say three yards that I love, @Pete1313 , @g-man and @jskierko haven't seen widespread use of sand on their renos.

Let that sink in for a second. It's not mandatory folks.


----------



## Pete1313

Definitely is not mandatory. I have used sand for spot repairs though.

Looking good btw! :thumbsup: 


JerseyGreens said:


>


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens oh it know. I have identified a few small areas in the middle that could use sand leveling and one in the back. That's what I get for using a 50/50 topsoil and compost mix and not spreading compost over the whole uneven spots. But I know the first full year after a reno I need to focus on the basics and not slacking.


----------



## ReelWILawn

fantastic :thumbup:

The Allett looks like it provides an amazing quality of cut.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @JerseyGreens oh it know. I have identified a few small areas in the middle that could use sand leveling and one in the back. That's what I get for using a 50/50 topsoil and compost mix and not spreading compost over the whole uneven spots. But I know the first full year after a reno I need to focus on the basics and not slacking.


Yup you nailed it. Get your cultural practices on point. Dial in your reel mowing technique. Fungicide program, etc.

Don't sweat that you aerated before the Reno. Just remember you planted a 100% KBG lawn. At the end of the day if it's healthy turf, poa pratensis, will spread and choke off most invaders! Unless it's triv...😳


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens point taken. Thank you.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That's fortunate. Everything else is easy to get rid of. If you don't have any poa a or triv your good to go.
> 
> Lawn looks great.


Agreed !


----------



## JerseyGreens

Pete1313 said:


> Looking good btw! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
Click to expand...

Thanks Pete! Missed following you this year but (fingers crossed) hoping you have a 2023 Journal!


----------



## JerseyGreens

ReelWILawn said:


> fantastic :thumbup:
> 
> The Allett looks like it provides an amazing quality of cut.


It sure does...Allett should have focused all of their efforts on getting folks to purchase the Kensington...

They got a little out of their skis pushing the Liberty, Kensington, now Stirling...

Having a solid front roller also automatically means better striping regardless of the MFR/Model. My 1600 can't match these stripes because of its grooved front roller and secondly the convenient turf rake on the K20 is a poor mans groomer. It works very well.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens good to know. I've been taking screenshots of how much you all use, tons per yard, etc. Using the push mower I can already feel where it's bumpy. All the cool kids are doing it anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's definitely become a "thing" but take your time. Go at your own pace and I'll say three yards that I love, @Pete1313 , @g-man and @jskierko haven't seen widespread use of sand on their renos.
> 
> Let that sink in for a second. It's not mandatory folks.
Click to expand...

Not mandatory or enjoyable, for the most part. Some of us are just psychopaths 

Stellar as usual! When are you bringing the GM back out?


----------



## JerseyGreens

bf7 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens good to know. I've been taking screenshots of how much you all use, tons per yard, etc. Using the push mower I can already feel where it's bumpy. All the cool kids are doing it anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's definitely become a "thing" but take your time. Go at your own pace and I'll say three yards that I love, @Pete1313 , @g-man and @jskierko haven't seen widespread use of sand on their renos.
> 
> Let that sink in for a second. It's not mandatory folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not mandatory or enjoyable, for the most part. Some of us are just psychopaths
> 
> Stellar as usual! When are you bringing the GM back out?
Click to expand...

Thanks mate and :lol: you aren't crazy...just crazy about your lawn that's all!

The GM has been out all year for quick mows where I need the width. Usually not double cuts...just a single cut fit into the schedule when I find 30 minutes between meetings. When I get more than an hour to peacefully mow...the K20 comes out!


----------



## jskierko

JerseyGreens said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens good to know. I've been taking screenshots of how much you all use, tons per yard, etc. Using the push mower I can already feel where it's bumpy. All the cool kids are doing it anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's definitely become a "thing" but take your time. Go at your own pace and I'll say three yards that I love, @Pete1313 , @g-man and @jskierko haven't seen widespread use of sand on their renos.
> 
> Let that sink in for a second. It's not mandatory folks.
Click to expand...

I have been saying for years that I need to bite the bullet and do the whole sand thing! Some of you guys with your yards as smooth as glass would laugh reel mowing my lawn. I have to throttle down in certain areas or else I'd lose control of the mower. Got my own lawn speed bumps to keep me focused!


----------



## lbb091919

Just goes to show you can get that orange title without a single grain of sand.


----------



## steffen707

So @JerseyGreens ,how have you dealt with bumps in the lawn to make everything so smooth? Was it all meticulous soil prep before seeding?


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> So @JerseyGreens ,how have you dealt with bumps in the lawn to make everything so smooth? Was it all meticulous soil prep before seeding?


I don't necessarily have bumps but I have some dips.

I would say 90% of its dedicated to the soil prep before seeding (asphalt roller, level rake, etc). 10% from the sand I threw down last year.


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
0.25lbs N per K via Country Club 14-0-14 70% MESA (slow release) SOP + 11.2% Humic

I was just about done using the slow release but we have one more major warm up happening next week and I'm taking advantage of it with this stuff.


----------



## JerseyGreens

YTD N: 2.45lbs per K which is pretty impressive given the drought all Summer long. I give it up to the MESA stuff I found in the LebanonTurf product.

Good Slow release N without any coming from OM is downright impossible to find. This will be a regular in my Summer rotation for hopefully years to come (as long as they keep it around)!

Easily on track to end the year at 4-5lbs of N per K.


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
Threw down 0.25lbs N per K via Granular AMS

Found 40lb bags of this stuff for a cost effective price on Walmart and couldn't pass on it.

I've melted it and sprayed this stuff just fine but this should be an interesting experiment. Kind of reminds me of the prill size on the Urea I have from the co-op.

Edit: I'm also not available to mow for a week...between this straight AMS app and the CountryClub I could be coming back to a jungle...which is fine because the Herbicide concoction I threw down is causing some pain to parts of healthy turf. The weeds are all nuked and I didn't see any massive patches of annual bluegrass light up.


----------



## lbb091919

I've decided to make all my blitz apps granular through the hand spreader too. With weekly frequency, it's just too much of a time commitment to get the sprayer out when I could spread the AMS in 5 minutes.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> YTD N: 2.45lbs per K which is pretty impressive given the drought all Summer long. I give it up to the MESA stuff I found in the LebanonTurf product.
> 
> Good Slow release N without any coming from OM is downright impossible to find. This will be a regular in my Summer rotation for hopefully years to come (as long as they keep it around)!
> 
> Easily on track to end the year at 4-5lbs of N per K.


Outstanding! Let me ask you, if you have ANY (even very small) areas of significant shade, how does your 'Bluebank' handle that/those shade spots? (I'm thinking of incorporating a combination of 'Bluebank' and 'Mazama' in my spotty mixed shade front next year).
Thanks, and thanks again for the incredible inspiration !


----------



## JerseyGreens

lawn-wolverine said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> YTD N: 2.45lbs per K which is pretty impressive given the drought all Summer long. I give it up to the MESA stuff I found in the LebanonTurf product.
> 
> Good Slow release N without any coming from OM is downright impossible to find. This will be a regular in my Summer rotation for hopefully years to come (as long as they keep it around)!
> 
> Easily on track to end the year at 4-5lbs of N per K.
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding! Let me ask you, if you have ANY (even very small) areas of significant shade, how does your 'Bluebank' handle that/those shade spots? (I'm thinking of incorporating a combination of 'Bluebank' and 'Mazama' in my spotty mixed shade front next year).
> Thanks, and thanks again for the incredible inspiration !
Click to expand...

This mix should do just fine in shade. I have some areas that don't get much sun due to the sun angle changing in the Autumn. Those areas look no different than my full sun areas.


----------



## lawn-wolverine

JerseyGreens said:


> lawn-wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> YTD N: 2.45lbs per K which is pretty impressive given the drought all Summer long. I give it up to the MESA stuff I found in the LebanonTurf product.
> 
> Good Slow release N without any coming from OM is downright impossible to find. This will be a regular in my Summer rotation for hopefully years to come (as long as they keep it around)!
> 
> Easily on track to end the year at 4-5lbs of N per K.
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding! Let me ask you, if you have ANY (even very small) areas of significant shade, how does your 'Bluebank' handle that/those shade spots? (I'm thinking of incorporating a combination of 'Bluebank' and 'Mazama' in my spotty mixed shade front next year).
> Thanks, and thanks again for the incredible inspiration !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This mix should do just fine in shade. I have some areas that don't get much sun due to the sun angle changing in the Autumn. Those areas look no different than my full sun areas.
Click to expand...

Wow!, okay thanks. That is a darn good testimony to 'Bluebank' doing okay in significant shade. Some trials I had seen had it almost even with 'Mazama' the unofficial King of KBG shade tolerance.
👍


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
0.5lbs N per K via Granular Urea


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
0.15 lbs N per K - Foliar Urea
2oz per K - FEature
Dash of citric acid (melted/mixed first)

I wasn't liking how slowly the front was coming back to normal from the herbicide cocktail so I kicked it into gear.


----------



## JerseyGreens

3+ inches of nonstop rain over the past 72 hours...Lawn is overgrown and badly needs a cut. Sun hasn't come out for nearly 5 days...not fun...Expecting rain/clouds all day tomorrow...

The rain, fert, and foliar Iron helped get over the herbicide mixture I threw at it last month. 

How do people live in areas where its cloudy, gloomy, and rainy for the majority of the year?


----------



## 01Bullitt

I don't know how they do it, I can't stand multiple days that are gray and gloomy. It happens often in the winter months here in NC because NE winds bring cold moist air off the Atlantic Ocean that can't make it over the mountains to the west. It just banks up east of the mountains with overcast skies and a cold rain or drizzle in the piedmont region. They call it cold air damming or Appalachian wedge.


----------



## bf7

JerseyGreens said:


> How do people live in areas where its cloudy, gloomy, and rainy for the majority of the year?


You mean Pittsburgh? Lol

I've learned to deal with not being able to mow for several days at a time. But it's not fun.

I guess the silver lining is you don't need in-ground system here.


----------



## Sfurunner13

I feel your pain. I haven’t checked the rain gauge yet but is been nonstop and I bet I’m close to 5 inches since Saturday. More rain expected tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
0.25 lbs N per K - Granular AMS


----------



## JerseyGreens

Work and family priorities are overtaking lawn stuff but I got in a nice mow on a lovely fall day. 

Any large kill spots are from the clover and broadleafs getting decimated last month. The KBG is slowly filling those bare spots in.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Burning some stripes in North-to-South. Still getting lots of clippings and will continue to push N for this to make one last push to thicken up.










The ugly:
I had LDS in the bottom right hand corner throughout the summer and just let it be. Then the corner got smoked by the herbicide mixture because it had a ton of clover...slowly recovering...It won't get back to par until next Spring now...folks with TTTF or ryegrass would be freaking out but nope...remaining calm since I know the power of KBG!


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> View attachment 1386


I need to improve my anti-fungal knowledge in the offseason. I have something fungal going on, then exasperated it with an overdose of N, but after looking at before/after thin areas in my lawn and seeing what has filled in, i'm not too worried. 1 season and it'll be great again, IF i can stop fungus from doing damage year after year.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> I need to improve my anti-fungal knowledge in the offseason. I have something fungal going on, then exasperated it with an overdose of N, but after looking at before/after thin areas in my lawn and seeing what has filled in, i'm not too worried. 1 season and it'll be great again, IF i can stop fungus from doing damage year after year.


Fungus issues are anyone's guess - really, even when we post on the forums or research online without a lab testing it - we are kind of shooting in the dark.

What I will tell you as years pass by now I know exactly what/when/how to preventatively treat against my most common invader - DS. Preventative Propi at the right time and watered in with AMS right after application...I'm talking about having the zones rip on stat after applying it have helped me keep that away for the most part.

I had a weird winter fungus issue show up in early spring...overdosed heavy with a curative application and honestly I was guessing. It worked though. 

Your lawn will recovery mightily this fall and next spring because you planted some bomb KBG cultivars. Knowing that fact helps me sleep at night when I start worrying about my turf too.

FYI - LDS = Localized Dry Spot (in this instance I wasn't talking about fungus but I welcome the conversation!)


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
0.3lbs N per K via Foliar N (Urea)
2oz per K - FEature
dash of citric acid

YTD N: *4.15lbs N per K *- right on course.


----------



## steffen707

Lmao, I thought it was localized dollar spot.


----------



## JerseyGreens

steffen707 said:


> Lmao, I thought it was localized dollar spot.


Pretty good guess nonetheless - it kind of looks like that.

I also must have walked REEL slow in this area when spraying my herbicide concoction and the grass was not having it...


----------



## ReelWILawn

looking outstanding! 

I had a few spots of white clover pop up around the yard this year and was able to get rid of them pretty easily, but i was left with similar herbicide burn. Eventually, everything recovered just fine, but it looked awful. I would be real nurvous to blanket spray the whole yard.

agree with your staments on fungus issues and ID. Some fungus is pretty easy to ID (like rust), but there are others where it's really difficult without proper eduction or access to a lab. Having elite cultivars of KBG help as they seem to be be less prone to some diseases and any damaged area i've had usually repairs it self with time. I think it goes a long way to try and do as much research as one can (great lawn topics for the winter months) and understand what the the most typical fungus issues for your grass type and your area. Then develop a plan -cureative only, preventively, or do nothing. Personally, I try to preventively treat early in the year and during the summer if and when conditions are perfect for issues.


----------



## jskierko

ReelWILawn said:


> I had a few spots of white clover pop up around the yard this year and was able to get rid of them pretty easily, but i was left with similar herbicide burn. Eventually, everything recovered just fine, but it looked awful. I would be real nurvous to blanket spray the whole yard.


Agree with all of this. I definitely noticed a fair amount of clover patches which I torched with triclopyr. Those spots looked bad for several weeks (probably didn't help that I did it in the summer). I spot sprayed, but I wouldn't be as nervous to blanket spray since I know how to pace myself properly. I feel like when I do spot sprays, since I am usually not walking while I'm spraying, I apply it a lot heavier than I should.


----------



## JerseyGreens

jskierko said:


> Agree with all of this. I definitely noticed a fair amount of clover patches which I torched with triclopyr. Those spots looked bad for several weeks (probably didn't help that I did it in the summer). I spot sprayed, but I wouldn't be as nervous to blanket spray since I know how to pace myself properly. I feel like when I do spot sprays, since I am usually not walking while I'm spraying, I apply it a lot heavier than I should.


Agreed. I trust myself a lot more blanket vs spot spraying. I also always miss stuff and it's frustrating. 

I'll give someone $100 if they find any clover in my lawn now. Completely fried. 

What's taking my turf longer to get back to Tier 3 is that it tasted it's first kiss of Tenacity and it didn't like it at all!


----------



## JerseyGreens

It's the most wonderful time of the year (my kids are already playing Christmas music on the Alexa...🤣)

HOC: 0.75inch
GM1600

Out of town for a week...lawn is growing a lot which means I'll have my work cut out for me to dress it up before Halloween.


----------



## gatorguy146

Looks really good, man. No easy task to keep that much square footage looking so perfect


----------



## JerseyGreens

gatorguy146 said:


> Looks really good, man. No easy task to keep that much square footage looking so perfect


Thanks man! You want to talk about square footage on a reel mowed lawn - check out @jskierko - I don't know how that man does anything else but tend to that beautiful lawn.


----------



## JerseyGreens

*Fertilizer*
0.3lbs N per K via Foliar Urea
2g per K FEature

Temps almost touched 70 today and the highs will hit that over the next few days. Couldn't pass up on making one last Foliar application.

Total N this year was ~4.5lbs per K.


----------



## ReelWILawn

How is some of the best bluegrass in New Jersey doing?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@ReelWILawn - what an honor, I'm not worthy!

It's chugging along. Haven't time to mend to the lawn. 

It's at 2inches is most area. I'll give it a nice mow at some point this week.


----------



## ReelWILawn

this is 🔥 🔥 🔥 

While I think KBG looks amazing reel mowed, these newer elite cultivars at high heights look fantastic. No problem if you mowed this with a rotary


----------



## steffen707

JerseyGreens said:


> @ReelWILawn - what an honor, I'm not worthy!
> 
> It's chugging along. Haven't time to mend to the lawn.
> 
> It's at 2inches is most area. I'll give it a nice mow at some point this week.
> 
> View attachment 3613


That is 2" long? Looks amazing. I've been cutting mine at 1.5", maybe I'll try 2" next year in the spring.


----------

